# ACU at UCH, London : Part 17



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all      

In case I don't get another chance,

A Very Happy Chirstmas to you all  

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm first on our new home..Yippeeee!!! 

Rachel: Here's wishing you and everyone on here a Merry xmas and a Happy New Year 

I may pop on here before then but just in case you're not...  

Secret B
xx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Guys 

Thanks for making me welcomed and for your advice re my first appointment with Dr A.  I did initially stress that I wanted to see Dr S but because of receptionist error I was told that Dr S was available and then only recently told that I got Dr A.  

Do you think it will be ok to reschedule on Monday (my appointment is on Monday 2pm)?  

Baby dust to all, luck to you all.


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Rex!! 

Don't worry, this happened to me to! I asked for an appointment with Dr S and when I arrived I saw Dr A...and he didn't even apologise or let me know who he was and that he was taking over from Dr S, no apology , nothing...  

I believe they are open on Saturday  , so call them if you can and ask to reschedule if possible, or call them on Monday 9am and advise the receptionist that you specifically required to be seen by Dr S and this is what you expect-not a stand in... 

If you really really really want to (if they ask you why) , you can always tell them the truth that you've heard Dr A is 'inexperienced' (mildly put), which you've heard from other clients, hence the reason for change... That would really wake them up!!   

All the best hun!  

Secret B
x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey everyone

Just a v quick post to keep thread going to say thanks for your really kind comments and good luck with all tx to everyone over the next few weeks! 

Rex I would just be politely bolshy to get an appointment with dr s- he usually sees all new pts i think and is sooooo experienced will give you really good advice.

Alra, We took ages to tell our parents as there had been lots of family probs going on, but have been amazed by the support from both sides, emotional and financial, esp as MIL has been wanting grandchild for ages. They have all gone into protective mode, and have warned off the rest of the family about asking us about babies without being explicit so we haven't had to, and the lack of endless questions from auntie x about 'dont leave it too late you career girls' has been a goodsend, and my mum has revealed a rainly day fund she has kept secretly and will use it to help us pay for tx, I would say though do talk to them together and decide in advance what you are going to say. we have male factor infertility, and his mum is now blaming herself for not getting him mumps vaccinated!(we have no evidence this is mumps) 
happy xmas and lots of relaxing pampering to you all!

Cx


----------



## Cate GG (Oct 16, 2008)

hey ladies...

didn't want to read and run, so just wanted to say hi to everyone... haven't posted in a while b/c i've pretty much been in bed at about 7.30 every nite! no morning sickness yet but am totally exhausted... scan on tues, so wish me luck... everyone seems to think it is just 'brilliant' that i could potentially be having twins... yeah... not so amused! fingers crossed for a good picture of my little peanut (as DH is now calling it) for xmas!!!

 to all...

Cate ( & peanut!)


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

I am needing you all to do a big AF dance for me, basically if I don't get it tomorrow (was due last Tues) tx is off the cards until mid march, argh!!  so typical isn't it?!?

Cate  - wishing you lots of luck for Tues, sending you lots of   to you and peanut!

Rex - sorry have no info for you on doc A, but am glad you mentioned it so I know to give him a wide berth!

Olivia - at the mo I'm being told that I'll be on the long protocol, with pills day 14 and sniffing day 21.  Need to do my OST and DT though which is why I need AF to come tomorrow, otherwise my day 3 will fall on xmas day and they are closed,  

Hi to all the rest of the gang, if we don't speak sooner, wishing you all a merry xmas and a 2009  where all our dreams come true!

xxxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

Alra, it's really strange - I spoke to nurse to make sure Dr A (yes, the bold short one) is not doing my EC (after your experience) and she told me that I can relax because he doesn't perform EC at all! Do you think they don't let him to do EC anymore after you?  

Rex, how was your consultation today? Hope it went well

Cate, good luck for scan tomorrow. All the best to you and a peanut!

MissTI, I did a little dance for your AF, did it help? I am still waiting... Bloody hell, what is going on? Where is my AF? 

Hi to Fozi, Secret B, Cecilia and all others!

Lots of love   

Olivia xx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Still waiting.........boo.......   Olivia I feel your pain!!  Now hoping it will stay away until Thurs so I can do my OST on Sat....will keep you posted....
x
x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello

Olivia and Miss TI am in bed with flu but doing a little toe dance for your AFs I hope they show up when you want them too! is very frustrating being out of control of your body...
Cate scan tommorrow me thinks? good luck and i hope your baby/babies are healthy and growing and look gorgeous on the scan!

DH went to see the geneticist today adn had a prostate ultrasound, all while I was at work and am now in bed feeling crap and he is out with his mates so have no chance to talk it through and biopsy on wednesday argh am really nervous please send   they find some sperm so we can plan our tese in the new year still hoping to start tx in feb and will make sure to keep clear of dr a!

have a lovely holiday ladies
 
Cx


----------



## Cate GG (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi girls...

had the scan today and everything is just fine... 
   
peanut's 6mm big, looks like a teeny tiny jellybaby and has the strongest little heartbeat! it was so amazing to see and the best christmas present we could ask for...

Cecilia - am sending you lots of  for , biopsy and feeling better...

Miss TI and Olivia - am keeping fingers and toes crossed for you both ... i hope it all goes to plan...

Rex - did you have your appt? how did it go?

love and christmas hugs to everyone 
C & peanut x


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All ((Secret Broody, Ceciliab, Miss TI, Olivia32, Cate GG) and thank you all for making me feel so welcomed - its such a big journey that we're all on. 

Well, I called them and told them that I was unhappy with being seen by Dr A especially when I had specifically requested Dr Saab (do you girls mean Dr Saab as opposed to Dr Serhal?).  They could not fit me in anytime this year, so I have an appointment on the 9th.  Although its not far away, it feels like an anticlimax.  I've waited so long to do this.  Oh well, I'm sure that with Christmas and New Year all in between, its going to fly by.  

How are you all doing? its Christmas Eve! time for hope and love.  

Forgive my rather one sided post - i was just dropping in quickly. 
CateGG - Congratulations! I'm so very happy for you - biggest hug to you sweetie. 

Merry Christmas to all with generous sprinklings of baby dust.


----------



## Marozsid (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi all

Ive been reading your posts for a while and finally decided to register.

I've just had IVF treatment for the first time at UCH under Dr S, and am waiting the long 16days until I can take the pregnancy test.

Just wanted to say hi and that I hope you are all well.

Roz
x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

Hope you all had a lovely xmas!!!  

Cate - what fab news on peanut, what an amazing xmas pressie!!

Ceceliab - hope biopsy went well and not too painful!

Rex - I think the girls meant Serhal?

Roz - welcome!!  congrats on being PUPO!!!  Wishing you lots of luck hun!

Hello to the rest of the gang!!  AF finally arrived yesterday, after 38 days!!  Means we're all on track though and am going in tomorrow for my OST, down regging will start on 15th Jan and looking like ET around beg/mid Feb, phew!!  Yae!!

Txx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies!!!

Had a busy and wonderful xmas!! I hope you guys had a great one too!!

MisTi: Congrats on the AF arriving...eventually!!  I'm so happy for you!!! Good Luck with OST tomorrow. It sounds amazing that you have your dates set now!! I'm not due to start AF for another 14 days now (i've been monitoring my cycle) so can't wait!!  

Marozsid: Welcome and congrats on being PUPO!! How do you feel?

Cecilab: Sorry your feeling crap hun! How did the prostate ultrasound go and the biopsy? All the best

Rex: Glad you called and changed your appointment. I actually was talking about Dr Serhal but I've heard that Dr Saab is just as good too

CateGG: Glad peanut is doing well.... When is your next scan booked for now?  

A big hug to Olivia, Rachel and anyone else I've missed...  

Hope all are enjoying the festive season and/or sales 

Secret B xx


----------



## Marozsid (Dec 25, 2008)

Thank you for making me feel welcome all..... 

The process itself has been quite good, except for all the medication and injections etc etc 
Generally Dr S has been great and the staff are good, except for Dr L who I had my Hycosy   with and I cried all the way through, I dont think she is very sensitive and refused to see her again after that..  Has anyone else had similar experiences.

I keep wanting to carry out a P Test early but I know it may give inaccurate readings..

I hope you are all ok and enjoying the weekend

Roz
x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello ladies

THank you for all your well-wishing with the biopsy. the uss was normal, so DH officially has non-obstructive azoospermia, and the biopsy seemed to go fine. we will get the results on the 13th and then hopfully can plan our cycle from there   for 

had a horrible xmas in bed with flu but am feeling better now and am optomistic about starting tx in 2009- can't wait to see the back of 2008!
am really thrilled for you CateG and peanut, that is an amazing xmas present, and also MissT thank goodness your AF has finally arrived and you can start your cycle- have everything crossed for you hun   
Rex am really pleased you fixed your appts, and welcome ROz- good luck with th e2ww and let us know how you get on... 

lol
Cx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello my Darlings, missed you all   

Was away and had a lovely snowy Xmas  , back to London now. And guess what? My AF just arrived (after 40 days)!    

MisTI, I feel like I am following your steps   I think I start down regging on 18th Jan, ET mid Feb. It looks like we are going to be just a few days apart. And Secret B, you are just 2 weeks behind. Girls, how do you like the possibility to give birth in November?   I know I shouldn't keep my expectations up but I just can't help myself  

Cecilia, great news about biopsy and fingers crossed for results on 13th! Will you start your cycle straight away?

Cate, happy to hear you and peanut are doing well. Have they told you yet when you will be discharged from ACU? I guess 7-8 weeks?

Roz, welcome and good luck with 2ww! I didn't like Dr L as well, but when Dr A made me cry during  DT she felt for me and helped me to relax. When is your "big" test day? 

Rex, I love both Dr Ss - absolutely amazing. Good luck on the 9th! 

Guys, another quick question - after a few injections when your eggs are getting big - who does the scans? I think it's really important that eggs are properly measured, etc and   like Dr L or Dr A can easily make a mistake?   That's me, already worried!! 

Wishing you all loads of    and   

Lots of love and hugs   

Olivia x


----------



## Marozsid (Dec 25, 2008)

Good evening ladies I hope you are all well 
C - I hope your feeling better from the flu 
Olivia - I'm hoping to test next Sat   In regards to scans during your injections it is usually Dr L or Dr A who do the scans unless you specify another Dr..  I Had Dr A (The older lady) and found her OK she also did my ET for me, I was really nervous but she made me feel relaxed etc.

Has anyone put on any weight whilst on the IVF medication seem to have put on 5lb   oh noooooo..

Sending you all lots of  and  allgoeswell for everyone

Roz
x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Guys, 

Hope your all good, just a quickie from me.  Can someone PM me the names of the docs to avoid doing dummy ET and EC, getting confused with all the initials!  Had my OST on Sun, and my second blood test today.  Am booked in for my dummy ET and HyCoSy on the 6th, I asked today who would be performing it and they said either Dr Saab or Dr Sharriff, anyone know of them?

Roz - Good luck for Sat, got everything crossed for you!

Olivia - only days apart, how exciting!  Very much looking forward to November, you can never be too positive I say!  Only prob for me is that I am chief bridesmaid on the 28th Nov, eek!

Ceceliab - Good luck for the 13th!

Secret B - Only 2 weeks behind me, yae!

Hi to all the rest of the gang....
x
x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi there,

MisTI, just a quick reply - Dummy ET and Hycosy - Dr A (Abramov?) made me cry. Dr Saab is amazing. 

Good luck for 6th and let me know how it goes. Don't get your bladder too full, you will have to wait in reception for ages in agony. Come half full and top up in the hospital. 

Olivia x


----------



## Cate GG (Oct 16, 2008)

hello all... thought i'd leave a quick (!) post in case i don't get a chance tomorrow. Just wanted to wish you all a very happy new year with lots of love and baby dust all round...


MisTI - i had my DET and Hy with the young male spanish(?) doctor and i cried all the way through - but wasn't his fault really - he was really lovely about it... i also had the young spanish (?) lady doctor for all of my scans and although she was quiet, she was nice enough even though others have had problems with her i think... i had the older small lady doctor (Dr Ifa?) (who always wears the leather jacket) for ET and what can i say... it worked for us! i'm up on the 6th too for my 8 week scan at 10.45am... will i see you there? 

Roz - i put on a stone through the Tx (although i put half of it down to the vat of chocolate i consumed!)... don't worry about it...

Olivia - they said that they were going to keep me up until the 10 week scan (although am registering with my GP on tues). I think b/c of the problems i had last time... also - they were scanning me daily b/c 2 of my follicles got massive really quickly and the young spanish (?) lady doctor did mine and was really careful with them...

love to everyone else and i hope you've got fun plans for tomorrow nite! have a glass of bubbly for me!!!
hugs
Cate x


----------



## Marozsid (Dec 25, 2008)

Hiya ladies

Hope everyone is ok today  

MisTi - Good luck for the 6th you will be fine, be brave sending lots of   
Cate - not sure if I should be worried about putting more weight on now, ive been eating loads of chocolate which is what I do before I start my period, I hope thats not a sign   
Ive missed all the messages previously but congrats on your news, I hope your doing well 

Hope everyone has a great new years eve and   lots for a good new year for all

Roz
x


----------



## Cate GG (Oct 16, 2008)

Well if mine was anything to go by roz, it was all hormonal and in a good way! keeping fingers crossed for you and sending lots of    - when's your test day? i did mine a day early b/c i couldn't wait!

C x


----------



## Marozsid (Dec 25, 2008)

Cate - Test due this Saturday, although for some reason am feeling not very positive, I guess the waiting is getting to me now.. 

Wishing you all a Very Happy New Year


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Good luck Roz with the test have all fingers crossed for you. a friend on another thread just got a BFP and feel good news is in the air! she tested 4 days before her OTD as could not wait, and is obviously chuffed to bits. MizzT also thinking of you hun and hope it goes ok


Happy new year everyone am still at work but trying to leave for last glass of wine before start pre-tx health drive

lol
Cx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!!  I really hope 2009 bring us all joy, health and happiness!!  Thanks for all the advice re the dummy ET, I phoned the other and I was booked in with a lady by the name of L, so I changed it to a man, but can't remember his name now, would be good if they gave us a contact sheet so we would at least know their names!

I am currently sitting in my bed with a scarf and three layers of clothing, our boiler broke down yesterday and it's FREEZING in here!  Got a boiler man coming this afternoon so hopefully it will get sorted soon.

Roz - good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you!

Hello to the rest of the gang, hope your're all good.

We got some good news on NYE, our GP's surgery have agreed to fund one cycle of IVF drugs, am SO happy, every bit helps, I love my GP so much, after all these years of having mediocre ones, I've been lucky enough to stumble across someone who is so sympathetic and really listens, yae!

OST was fine, get results on Tuesday when I'll be having my dummy ET and HyCoSy, eek!  Starting a drug called Primolut on Thurs, any last minute advice for me girls?
x
x


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies!


HAPPY NEW YEAR!  brrrrrr it's freeziing!

Hope everyone's OK on their journeys - yikes I have to say Im getting very confused re who the doctors are.  The only one Im sure I recognise now is the leather jacket one    Good description.

Anyway, I have a quick ques if anyone has the time to answer!  Is it true that if you are on the pill you need to come off it for 3 months before you can be down regulated??

Anyway, am off to brave the shops today - wish me luck, as I either find I cant get anything I want or there is a scram for something I like!


Happy 2009 and good fortune to all us ACU ladies.

Tizzy. x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy New Year Girls!

MissTI - I start Primolut on Sunday, exactly 3 days after you. Looks like we even have a similar protocols. You have to tell me all you will be feeling so I can expect the same 3 days later  . Good luck for Hy and DT!  . What did you tell to your GP about IVF? Do you have to register for NHS Tx as well (well, with 18th month wait)? I am seeing my GP on Monday, not sure how to approach the subject. He is really strange guy. 

Roz - fingers crossed for tomorrow!    

Tizzy, I am not sure about the pills but I know that some protocols put you on the pill for one month prior to Tx to prevent ovarian cysts. I don't see why they will need a break for 3 months first. But I guess it's better to clarify with doctor.

Secret B, Alra - how are you doing? 

Hi to everyone else I missed. Can't believe I have to work today. Sitting in the office now, it's just so boring! Bought "Infertility for Dummies" book, it's very good.

Love, 

Olivia x


----------



## Marozsid (Dec 25, 2008)

Hiya Ladies

Hope you are your well   Thanks for all the good luck evryone has been sending, I hope I'll have some good news tommorow but will have to wait and see......... I cant stand the waiting 

Miss Ti - hope you got the boiler fixed its freezing.  You will be fine with the primolut and good luck with the Hycosy etc I'll be thinking of you.

Olivia - Thanks for the good luck, hope works ok the book sounds good   

Tizzy - Hope the shopping went well

C - How are you hope all is well

Roz
x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi guys, 

Tizzy - not sure about the coming off the pill thing.  Hope you managed the shops today, bet it was crazy out there!!

Olivia - only three days after me, gosh that is close, I'll be sure to tell you everything so you know what to expect.  Do you know how long I can expect to be in forthe DT and HyCoSy?  It's just that I'm at work that day and need to make up yet another excuse!  

Re the funding I basically just asked my GP outright if I could get the drugs funded on the NHS, I don't believe you have to have been refered on the NHS, but I have and the waiting list is two years+ far too long for us to wait, so she understood why we were going private.  She was incredibly nice about it all and even advised me what to write in the letter (to the practise manager).  Basically, the correct route it for you to ask your GP and the GP to apply to the PCT for funding, but apparently the NICE (National Institute for Clinical Excellence) guidelines have changed giving the surgeries more freedom when it comes to spending the money they are allocated, so they can decided off their own backs on whether or not they want to fund, which means they can agree to fund and then apply for PCT funding to cut out the time lag.  I say ask him, you've got nothing to loose hun......
and I think by law even if the surgery don't want to fund themselves, they have to apply to the PCT for you.

xx


----------



## Marozsid (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi ladies just a quick message as im off to lunch.

Did my pregnanay test today and it was a BFP... Yipeee
I have my blood test on Wednesday at ACU so until then im not getting too excited.  Its the first stage
and im   all goes well and I avoid miscarrage etc..

I hope you are all well and enjoying the weekend.

Roz
x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Congratulations Roz!!!!!!

That is excellent news, wishing you all the best for Weds hun!!
x
x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Roz - fantastic news, soooooooooooo pleased for you!   All the best for test on Weds!  

MissTI - it will be over an hour I guess. At least 30 min wait at the clinic (as usual these days) and about the same time for procedures. Good luck hun!   Thanks for the info about NHS, it really helps a lot! 

Olivia xx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Do you mind if I join you? I start taking Primolut tomorrow (eek) and I see a couple of you are at more or less the same stage so I thought it'd be nice to have some cycle buddies at the same clinic. I had my ET and HyCoSy in November but didn't want to go ahead with tx over Xmas so I'm starting this month. Bit about myself: I turned 33 last week and my DP is also 33. we've been together 12.5 yrs and ttc for nearly 2.5yrs with unexplained infertility. Our first cycle was at Oxford and I had just 2 eggs from 7 good sized follies. One fertilised abnormally so we had just one embryo (grade D which is very poor) put back. Despite convincing myself it was all over we got a BFP. However, at 7 weeks the heartbeat was quite slow and the baby only 3mm which is too small and by 8 weeks there was no heartbeat any more. I had an ERPC on the 1st August and have just about managed to get the strength together to do it all over again. Oxford were great but I am so worried about getting few eggs again I decided to change to ACU where the monitoring during stimms is more frequent. I also liked the idea of the OST test to try and work out the best dose of Menopur in advance. Last time I was on 150 units of Gonal-F but this time it's 300 units of Menopur to start so hopefully I'll get more lovely eggies this time.

Hope to get to know you all soon!

PS Congratulations Roz on your BFP - that's fantastic.

Jo


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello ACU ladies another newbie I'm afraid!

I start taking prim on Jan 16th & sniffing on the 23rd. Looks like we have a group doing it at the same time, plus some fantastic BFP's to spur us on!!

Its my 2nd cycle at the ACU as my 1st one started exactly 2 years ago & resulted in the birth of my lovely & energetic daughter. So I know 1st hand it works !!!

I was supposed to start in Oct but my Hycosy wasn't great & I was referred for a Hysteroscopy which was canceled at 6pm the night before as they thought I had a septum in my uterus (a dividing wall) & I needed to be referred out of the clinic. I was devastated as there was nobody to talk to or ask questions about the diagnosis. I couldn't understand it as it was all ok for my last cycle & this was a deformity I would have been born with. It meant my cycle was canceled so I wrote a long letter to Mr S explaining my confusion who agreed to see us & agreed the diagnosis didn't make sense. I'm wondering if it was the same Dr A who has been referred to in previous posts 

I had the hysteroscopy in nov performed by Mr S (love him he also did my prev ET) who said it was nothing to worry about but I now had to wait until Jan to start. So here I am again ... a little bit nervous as my OST in Oct was suboptimal so I won't be sniffing through the stimming stage. Maybe a hormone hangover from breastfeeding. But still feeling really really +ve and excited about it.

Good Luck to all

Wrightie xxxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Lovlies,

Jo and Wrightie - welcome!! It's great we have 2 more cycle buddies! And we are all on Primolut!  

Wrightie, congrats on your girl! And we should get Dr A out of our clinic  

Jo, I have a similar story to yours - will be 33 in June, DH is 33, together for 9 years. TCC for 2.5 years. My tubes are blocked and I have PCO. Did OST, AMH, DT, HY in November, all ok. It's our first IVF and I am freaking  out about EC - I really don't want to feel anything they do  . Very sorry about your loss last year hun..   
I will start Primolut on Sunday 11th and also will be on Menopur but not sure how many units yet.

Jo is first - starts Primolut today
Then MissTI - starts P on 8th
Then me - start P on 11th
Then Wrightie - starts P on 16th
Then Secret B - in about 10 days I guess

Anyone else I missed?

Let's do it girls! 

MissTI - I went to see my GP about drugs and he said "I am here to practice medicine and not to talk about funding". What a dick! I am going to write a letter to practice manager directly. Is anything particular I have to mention there?

Olivia x


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Olivia & fellow primulot ladies  

If I can reassure you at all EC was fine. I was very nervous like yourself & was really worried about waking up during it. I don't remember anything & didn't feel a thing. For me it was just like a full general anesthetic. I think the clinic also give you voltarol as pain relief which is great (I had it after labour, so it does do the trick)

I followed zita wests tips & used a hot water bottle before & after EC, also used Natal hypnotherapy cds for relaxation techniques and then did acupuncture (which I've just booked my 1st session now) as its supposed to improve your chances by 50% So everything I did before I'm doing again!!!!

Well here is to sharing lots of highs & lows, headaches & hormones, stress & relief and of course lots & lots of BFPs!!!!!!  

Wrightie xxxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Wrightie, thanks for reassurance about EC! That what I needed..  Something like GA is perfect..

And what is Zita West tips? Is it a book? If so what is the name please? Obviously what you did works! I will follow your advices..

Thanks again, what would I do without my cycle buddies?!

Olivia xx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

OMG - I didn't realise I was first! Although I'm now looking foward to this cycle I am very scared as I was told it is a possibility most of my follies could be empty again   Also I am scared about miscarrying again. However, I have changed my password at work today to 'Itwillwork' and I'm trying to be positive. 

One tip for those just starting - ACU charge a lot for the drugs and it is MUCH cheaper to ask for a prescription and get them elsewhere.

I also used acupuncture and an IVF CD last time, hot water bottle up to EC, and pineapple juice plus brazil nuts in the 2WW. My SIL did this aswell and is now pregnant with twins!

Is anybody else having/had dialapan before stimming? For some reason my dummy ET was a bit difficult (even though it was 'textbook' in the summer) and so they said I need to have a dilation which I'm a little nervous about. I'm not sure which doctor I had - a lady with dark long hair and darkish complexion (maybe Meditteranean). She seemed very good but I am wondering whether this could be Dr L?

Oilivia - I would also say the EC was fine. I didn't actually take any pain killers afterwards - it was just slightly uncomfortable but no more than that.

MissTI - Good luck for tomorrow. I'm sure you'll be fine. Just make sure your bladder is full before you arrive as the water in reception is freezing and I couldn't stop shivering after drinking loads of it!! They had to do my dummy ET and HyCoSy with a blanket and my coat on!

Jo


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow MissTi good luck for today, do let us know how you got on.

Olivia it looks like both Jo & I followed similar advise. Zita West is a fertility guru & she has lots of book not specific to IVF but they have sections in them. I used her "How to get pregnant" which I bought from Amazon. I think its a good 1st time round guide & certainly helps you with all the little extras Jo & I mentioned. However if you don't want to shell out then I have found a pretty good summary of most of the things she recommends as a pdf from the bridge centre clinic, hopefully the link will work (if not just google zita west bridge & it comes up 1st) -

http://www.thebridgecentre.co.uk/assets/Bridge%20-%20Preparing%20for%20IVF.pdf

Jo I seem to remember I didn't have pineapple juice before for a reason & I can't remember why so will look into that one further. It rings a bell someone told me specifically not to have it?  I don't know about dialapan, do you take this with the primulot?

I think know the Dr you are talking about, is she older & wear a leather jacket? She did all my early scans last time, but not the stimming ones. My overall feeling was the Dr's aren't great on bedside manner but the nurses more than made up for it!!!

Big big +ve thoughts to everyone ...   

Wrightie  xxxxxx

/links


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello Ladies!! Been off here fore a short while and my goodness lots have happend since then... I'd be on here all the time but DH thinks i'm obsessed with this website    so i had to come off it to prove a point  .... yayeee I won!! Happy New Year to you all!!  

Missed you all for sure  

Marozsid: OMG!!! Congrats on your BFP!!! Excellent news for 2009. Here's wishing you a healthy 9 months xxx

MissTi: Congrats on the funding from your GP!! I'm still waiting for a confirmation for mine    Do you have any tips about writing a letter like Olivia mentioned  maybe this will make them think for sure 

Tizzywizz: Happy New Year Hun xx

Olivia: Don't worry about EC...you wont feel a thing after they sedate you. I initially freaked out too because I thought it was under GA but was advised at the hospital bed prior to EC that it was a 'heavy sedation' which I thought I'd feel it or be awake throughout but it's just as good and your recovery is quicker-That's the only difference!!  The most worrying part out of all the stages of the treatment for me was actually ET.... It was trying to wait around with a full bladder and still having the legs spread from North to South without relieving yourself on the Dr     and staying calm and still...I think is the most uncomfortable time i've ever had  

JandS: Hello and welcome!!   So sorry to read of your loss last year   I followed some of the tips too from Zita West but sadly it didn't work for me last time around   but wouldn't change it and will try again this time around  

Wrightie: Hello and Welcome Wrightie!!  

Hello to Cate, cecilab and anyone else I missed  

As for me, my AF is due on Sunday so I'll make my call to ACU then to arrange tests etc!! I'm so happy and excited you guys are starting tx in the next few days, so let me know all the tips and advice along the way prior to me starting as it seems I'm the last on the list to start tx   

Secret xxx


----------



## Cate GG (Oct 16, 2008)

hey girls... i've been ofline for over a week (I hate BT )and look at what's happened...!!!

didn't want to read and run but it's near bedtime for me (and it's only 7.45 pm !)... went for our 8 week scan today and all fingers and toes are on show and peanut did a little dance for us to watch - hopefully he/she's got my moves and not DH, otherwise it will mean i have to look out for a dancing face!!! Registered with the Doc today as well and started talking antenatal appts... it's crazy!!!

GOOD LUCK to all you P ladies... will be keeping everything crossed for you!

Marozsid - congrats lovely... that's a happy new year for sure!

lots of love to everyone and here's wishes for a great 2009!
C x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all well...

Jo and Wrightie - welcome!!  Is so good to have more buddies on this board!

Secret B - my DH thinks I'm a loon for being on this site all the time, really don't care tho, will be on it everyday from now on   Have you chased your GP for a decision on the funding hun?  Been a while now hasn't it.

Olivia - cannot believe your GP is being suck a dick, seriously, I probably would have whacked him one in my hormonal state!!  I once had a doctor who told me that I was too tall and that humans weren't designed to walk on two legs when I went to see him for back pain, err hello, will I just start walking on all fours then?!?!  In terms of what to write I was advised to keep it brief and to the point, mine was literally two paragraphs long just saying that I was having treatment at the ACU privately and if they would consider funding my drugs on the NHS.  Failing that I would go directly to your PCT, although I know that takes quite a long time.  Really hope you and Secret B get it hun...

Had my ET and HyCoSy today, and guess who with, Dr A.  Lordy, it was like the most painful thing I have ever done, was literally crying out with pain at some points.  After it was over he said that there was a bit of shading on one side and that it would be prudent to do a Hysteroscopy which stressed me out a bit, he then bought in the young lady Dr L and they then decided that it was fine.  Feeling a bit unsure about it all now and am thinking to call Dr R to get him to check out the images to be sure.  He just didn't seem to have confidence in his decisions which isn't a good thing when you are a Doc!  What do you think girls?  Also, did any of you bleed afterwards, I am, not loads, but bt red (sorry tmi).  Am looking forward to getting into bed now and sleeping it all off...
x
x


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Just a quick one to say to Miss TI I bled for about 5 days afterwards, and it was bright red at times. They told me to phone if it didn't stop after a week. I also found it quite the HyCoSy painful. The antibiotics also give me a dodgy tummy but as long as you know what's causing it, don't ket it worry you. Hope you sleep well. 

Jo


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

MissTi: OMG!! Dr A?!!   This is terrible....I'm so sorry about your DET and HyCoSy   I must say that a DET is and should be absolutely painess... It's just putting an empty catherer inside. Mine was absolutely painless....It was holding the water whcih was painful   It suppose to feel like a cervical swab and may feel slight discomfort nothing more!! Personally I'll be calling ahead and will ask that my DET to be performed by someone else other than Dr A....   I'm soooo mad,  Grrrrrrrrrrrr  

I'm going to give him a piece of my mind, if our paths ever cross...All in all, I'm happy you've had the tests today which is one step closer to tx- Good for you!!!  

Yes- I need to chase up GP... she filled me on on future IVF cycles but not on the 2nd qu on whether I can get drugs paid for.. 

As for bleeding, I had a little from my Hysteroscopy which I believe is similar to a HyCoSy but it went away the next day....

Have a good nights rest hun  

Secret B

x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Girlies,

MissTI - it made my blood boiling reading about your DT! Exactly like mine.. I think you should speak to Dr. R about the shading (they could easily misdiagnose, both are lunatics) but try not to worry about it. I asked Dr A if my headache can be related to Gona-F shot for OST, guess what he said - "I don't know". What does he know then??   Good news it's over now hun   Are you starting pills tomorrow? By the way I was bleeding for couple of days after DT.

Jo, MissTi and I should be before you but our AF didn't arrive in time.. But we are just 3 and 6 days behind you 

Wrightie, thanks for the info! I am booking the acupuncture lady for next week and bought a Zita West book from Amazon! Yey, I am on the same page with you guys!

Secret B, welcome back, we missed you! Tell your DH to read a book about the importance of the chats like ours. One of the few things that keep us going. Saying that I found it easier to read at work, it's not busy now, so I am taking this opportunity! Otherwise it would be harder - I work 7am - 6pm every day, what a nightmare, eh? 

Cate, great to hear about dancing peanut! Can I ask if you made a decision to transfer one embryo? I am not sure about one or two yet.. Considering the complications of twins but don't want to miss the chance?

Hi to everyone else I missed

Olivia xx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies

MissTi what a horrible experience you've had. Please don't let it make you nervous about any of the real procedures. They are really really gentle with you. I think DrA did my Hycosy (didn't need a DT) and he pushed the speculum in really hard & I said it hurt but he said it was in fine. The bit that I complained about to Mr PS was that despite us talking during the Hycosy about the fact we'd had successful IVF at the ACU he still wrote on my notes that he thought I had a deformity in my womb that I would have been born with & didn't discuss it with us! (it would have been found last time & made it v difficult for me to carry) He told me it was a polyp!   It was none of these. This kick started a chain of events that left us worried & disappointed & out of pocket  . Please email Mr PS and ask to see him so he can explain your scan. He was really good with us & not happy at the chain of events that led to us contacting him. He performed the Hysteroscopy himself (at an additional fee, make sure you negotiate in advance not like us muppets!).

Olivia, before the ET we spent about 30mins with the embryologist where she gives you the odds of getting PG & twins based on the quality of your embies. I think ours was a 65% chance of pg & then if pg there was a 45%chance of twins. It just helps you make the right decision or confirm your own decision. We had 2 put back & only 1 got sticky so for us it was the right thing to do. I think we'd go for 2 again.

Cate, congratulations on the scan, what an amazing thrill. Will you still have a 10wk at the ACU before you got onto antenatal scans? I remember feeling very unloved during this time after all the ACU attention before hand!!! I certainly felt kind of dropped by them. Weird I know!

I just found out that if you buy your drugs elsewhere & save a small fortune (for me £680) the ACU will still provide your sharps bin, needles & wipes. I love it ......    Credit Crunch IVF!!!!!!  

Love to all I've missed & thanks for all the warm welcomes ...

Wrightie xxxxxx   

ps my acupuncturist told me some acupuncturists are getting 60% success rates for IVF now!!! 
Bring on the magic needles...


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I see you're all having a (positively) busy beginning of the year.

Cate, great news about your scan, I'm really happy for you  

It seems our Dr  is still making a mess, like IVF isn't hard enough without having to deal with incompetent Drs. I really don't know what we can do about him, but I do know that I'll start crying if he shows up for my FET...  

Last month my AF was 5 days late (first time ever) which simply means that my FET will be delayed by 5 days  

I've just called the clinic to have more info about the natural FET protocol. I should receive a call from a nurse asap. Has any of you got any experience with that?

Wrightie, can I ask you where are you having acupuncture? I went to the london acupuncture clinic last year, and was thinking of going back there, although my acupuncturist is now on maternity leave (how ironic  ).

Love,
Alra


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Alra: I went to the London Acupuncture clinic last year too and will go back once I've started tx... I had Daniel Elliott and he was amazing...Definitely knows his stuff!! I've been to others before and he wipes the floor with them!!

Maybe you should see another acupuncturist perhaps...Good luck all the same  

Wrightie: Sorry to hear about your experience also!! When I first had a consultation with Dr S, Dr* was in his place which I was deeply disappointed about  ...I then called back and complained to Dr S and requested that I have a consultation without pay...which he honoured...I refuse to pay for a crap service!! esp when women are in a vunerable state as it is... Hopefully this will never happen again  

Excellent advise on the prescription drugs instead of ACU...anything to save money is a credit crunch bonus!!!

Olivia: Thanks hun   DH want to be the centre of attention...esp when there is no dinner    God knows how he'll survive when we have kids   

Cate: Excellent news on your scan and dancing peanut!!  

Getting AF pains now....just a matter of time for me.

Hugs to all

Secret B
x


----------



## Marozsid (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies 

Just got back from the ACU and now waiting for them to call between 5-7pm in reference to my hcg blood test to confirm pregnancy hormone - yet more waiting they also charged me 90pound for 3 boxes of cyclogest and on the way to the station I popped into boots and they would have been half the price !!! great

Miss T, sorry to hear the hycosy didn't go well, I think its the worst bit of the treatment from now on it should be alot easier...  

Cate - well done on the scan, how are you feeling

Olivia - The embryologist also went through the transfer and options about number, I went for putting two back in just because it gives you a better chance hopefully...

Secret, Jo, Wrightie, Alra hope you are all well and hi to anyone I have missed.

Roz
x


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Oooo - it's all getting more real now!

Cate - Congratulations on your 8 week scan. Isn't it amazing that the fingers and toes are already formed?!

Marozoid - I hope your blood tests come back OK. I don't quite understand how ACU justify charging so much for the drugs - do you? Mind you, I don't care what it costs if it gets me there!

Secret Broody - I hope you can get started very soon with tx. The waiting is sometimes the hardest part.

Wrightie - That sounds scary the embryologist telling you your chance of success! Mine can't have been more than 10% last time and I didn't ask because I didn't want to know! I just hope this time is totally different  . Can I ask where you got your drugs from as I have to do all the phoning around tomorrow - £680 is not to be sneezed at?! The doctor I mentioned is quite young (no leather jacket) so not the same one. She wasn't very communicative but she did seem like she knew what she was doing.
Did you find out about the pineapple juice? I know it has to be not from concentrate and fresh and that you should avoid the fruit itself. I have the dilapan at the same time as the day 3 scan. It is some kind of rod they put in to the cervix for 4 hours to dilate it. the effect lasts for 4 weeks and makes ET easier for those who had a difficult DET. Like I said before I had a very easy ET last time but maybe my body has changed since then - a lot has happened in 6 months!

Olivia - My AF was late this month too by 8 days so I should have started a little earlier but I'm quite happy about that! Not sure if that was due to OST test or HyCoSy or just because everything went a bit haywire after the m/c - I bled for 13 weeks which was not funny!!! You work very long hours - what do you do?

Miss TI - I hope you're not feeling too sore today. Hopefully the bleeding has got a little better. How many vials do you have to have per day? Did you get your boiler fixed?

Tizzywizz - I'm sorry but I don't know about the pill. Some clinics put people on it for a month beforehand though so I can't see why it would be a problem (but I'm not very knowledgeable!)


Alra -  

We got the bill for our cycle last night and the pro-forma for the drugs (which I'm going to get somewhere else) and the bloods. The £300 for the bloods is slightly more than the 'few pounds' the doctor told us at our consultation!! Today I got my prescription so I will phone around tomorrow to get the best price. Last time I only had Buserelin, Gonal F, Ovitrelle (equivalent to Pregnyl) and Cyclogest - not antibiotics, clexane etc so there's quite a lot more to get hold of. I find this all quite exciting!!

 to you all.

Jo


----------



## OT1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join you. I am currently going through a cycle at ACU. Our first and we have MF. Have baseline scan on Friday and quite excited to be started, finally!

We are under the care of Dr Saab. I was a bit concerned at first as he isnt a consultant but, to be honest, he has been fine. They are all so busy now that it can feel like they just want to get onto the next patient but I dont mind too much as this hopefully means that they do try and run to time and I genuinely feel that they will spend time with you when you need it.

I had my hycosy, DET with Dr Saab too as well my AFC, so glad I did. We bumped into Dr A just as my hycosy came to an end - he walked in just as I was pulling on my trousers!!  I knew it was him without even asking!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello Ladies...

I'm feeling so excited about it all & it seems from the no of postings today so is everyone else! Hope you've all had a good day...

OT1 - Hello! baseline on Friday - good luck!  I had a similar near miss with Dr A but only in reverse!!! I was queuing so long for the loo that I missed my call by DrSaab & didn't realise that I then had to have Dr A!!! Won't make that mistake again! I think I'm going to specify that he doesn't treat me. Does anyone have his name so I can get it put on my file??  

Jo - I'm getting my drugs from Fazeley Pharmacy in Tamworth. 01827 262488. here are some prices they gave me over the phone for each unit-
                     ACU        Fazeley
Suprefact      £42          £29.15
Cyclogest      £2            £0.75    (sorry Roz   )
Menopur       £23          £12.20   (don't do what I did last time & get too many bubbles in the syringe & squirt £70 worth down the loo!!  )
Progynova   £30 (for 56) £7.22 (for 84)
Pregnyl       £15           £7.19                               you get the picture ....   

I've done some looking for pineapple juice & there are some mixed reviews, from extreme ends of the spectrum where someone said it induces contractions to it helps the embies get sticky.      Do you think it contains selenium? because thats something Zita West mentions helps improve fertilisation rates. The dilapan sounds like a bit of an ordeal, poor you you've been through so much in the last 6 months.

Roz - hope you got that magic call & your HcG levels are racing away!   

Alra - I've now had acupuncture in 3 places! I used to work around the corner from the ACU in Theobalds rd & I 1st went to Green Medic on Lambs Conduit st before the IVF started. It was a Chinese practise & to be honest I found it too harsh for me & very uncomfortable. In the end I had one session before EC & the 2nd immediately after FET in Cobham (it was on the way home) by someone called Janetta. I've started using someone in Guildford (I'm no longer working) now who is quite old school but he only works on Mon & Tues so I think I'll go back to Janetta nearer the time. I'm not sure of your location, so I don't know if this helps??   

Secret Broody - AF will be with you ... keeping willing her to visit! you know what always works ....  !!!

MissT - Hope you are feeling more comfortable today  

Love to Cate, Olivia, Tizzywhizz &   to all ..

Wrightie  xxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

Thank you so much all for sharing your thoughts about ET and number of embies to transfer! I can't wait to talk to RE  

Roz - good luck with blood test! Fingers crossed!

OT1 - welcome to the most supportive chat on-line!

Wrightie, well done you for giving us the details of the pharmacy! I will try to get my prescription this week. One question - some of the drugs must be refrigerated - how do they send them to you? In cold pack?

Another question about acupuncture - I found a girl in North London who is not specialising in IVF but treated a few women before. She is a professional acupuncturist and even teaches at the acupuncture clinic. She said that all of them follow the same protocol for IVF Tx and help embies to stay and develop. Do you think I should try her or should I go to see someone specialising in IVF? Aaarh, confused-dot-com

MisTI - how are you feeling? What did Dr R say? Today is the day to start your pills, right?

Big   to everyone

Love
Olivia xx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello Ladies heres something i found about pineapple juice on a site caller IVF plus 40 (don't know if that makes a difference) if you are interested .....  

Pineapple and Grapefruit Juice
There is a big buzz about the IVF community about the benefits of eating pineapple including the core and drinking grape juice before and after egg retrieval and egg transfer. There is plenty of testimonies on all the IVF and TTC message boards. But it is very hard to find any solid scientific evidence on why it works.

In “The Infertility Cure” Dr. Randine Lewis suggests eating pineapple for the enzyme bromelain, which helps implantation.

At BabySnark supplements and tips web site spells out some of the same information that I have found.

"Grapefruit Juice Usage: I researched grapefruit juice and could find nothing anywhere supporting the various claims that it helps to increase cervical mucus and/or helps a fertilized egg to implant. I believe this to be an old (or new!) wives' tale. Grapefruit juice is rich in calcium, potassium, vitamin A and vitamin C, and is of course somewhat high-carb due to the fructose (fruit sugar).

Recommended Dosage: However much you feel like it, unless it gives you heartburn!

Food Sources: Grapefruits.

Side Effects: If you drink too much of it, you might get heartburn. You might also find yourself having to pee a lot if you drink a lot. Heh heh...

Pineapple Juice Usage: There is an old wives' tale floating around that pineapple juice will help a fertilized egg implant. However, pineapple juice is not recommended for use in TTC and/or pregnancy. In large doses, it can cause uterine contractions and bring on spontaneous abortions (miscarriage).

Recommended Dosage: Drink only in small quantities, if at all.

Food Sources: Pineapples.

Side Effects: Large doses may cause uterine contractions, miscarriage, vomiting, diarrhea, skin rash, very heavy menstrual periods. Unripe pineapple is poisonous, causing excessive diarrhea."

I have found more web sites that state that eating pineapple core is only a wives tale and should only be eaten in moderation. There is more information that eating an excess of pineapple can actually cause the uterus to contract and cause miscarriage. If you plan to eat pineapple, eat it sparingly, only 1/5 of the pineapple a day.

As for grape juice, it is another really good antioxidant and can help clean the body, but there is no proof that I could find that it helps with fertility at any stage. It is best to drink the unsweetened juice to receive the most benefits of antioxidants.

Wrightie


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

yesterday I got a call from a nurse who said that if I wanted I could go in today for a scan and then if my lining was good, I can have FET in a few days. So I went this morning and indeed my lining is fine and as soon as I detect an LH surge I need to go in for a scan. Transfer probably on Wed!!!!!

Now, obviously I'm very happy about this, but at the same time I'm slightly worried, mainly for two reasons: Dr R had told me to commence aspirin at the beginning of the FET cycle, but since I did not think it could be this cycle, I didn't; more importantly, if the transfer is on Wed Dr A will be performing it (my EC was on a Wed and he did it)   whcih considering the mess he's done for your DETs totally terrifies me!!!!!!!  

Anyway, my desire for having my lovely embies back in is sooo strong that I have decided to go for it (after all, the important thing is that the lining is good, right?). Hopefully, I'll get a surge on Sat so I'll have the transfer on Thu.

Thank you for you advice on acupuncture Wrightie and SecretB. I think I'll stick to the LAC.

Hello Jo and Olivia.

Re IVF drugs: DO NOT BUY THEM FROM UCH, they really overcharge. I paid 505 pounds with healthcare at home when they would have charged me 1275 pounds for the same.... 2.5 times more!!!!

Love,
Alra


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Alra - OMG!! It's happening so soon? Excellent news, I am so excited for you! You are very brave to let the Dr touch you after he misdiagnosed your OHSS  . I hope your LH will surge on Sat tho..   How many embies will you transfer?

Wrightie, thanks for pineapple and grapefruit juice tips! Keep them coming - I don't know any of these things..  

Olivia xxx


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello Olivia,

I know, I'd never thought it could happen this month. Trust me, I'd do everything to avoid that "Dr"  to even touch me, but I think they have shifts. Let's hope I'm wrong!! The thing is, even if I postpone it, chances are I'll be in the same position next month...  

Has any of you complained officially about him?

I decided to transfer two embies, although DH is scared at the thought of twins. Oh well, I'm not 

How you ladies doing? 

I need to buy some ovulation tests (I've got the Boots ones, but I can never quite read them).

Lots of love,
Alra xx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Alra - How exciting - that's brilliant news. To be honest, many clinics don't prescribe aspirin and I think there is no concrete evidence it helps so I wouldn't worry about it too much. I hope you can avoid the Dr. Can you make a request?

Wrightie - Thanks for the info on pineapple juice. I think I'm going to do what I did last time and have a small glass of fresh juice veery day. It is supposed to be the selenium which helps implantation and my little   managed to do that as did my niece and nephew to be. I did the same with my hCG injection last time and lost half of it before injecting myself with air bubbles and the remaining solution in a panic. I have never been so worried in all my life (not helped by DP telling me I could have ruined everything)!

OT1 - Welcome. I'm a newbie to this board too! Does your baseline scan mean you've already been doing the sniffing for a few days? I hope it goes well  

Olivia - Not long to go now!

 to everyone else.

I'm very pleased today as I got my drugs for £675. ACU gave me an estimate of £1500. This includes 44 vials Menopur, 45 Cyclogest, 1 Suprefact spray, 20 injections clexane, 2 pregnyl, 56 progynova (do you all have this on your prescription for a fresh cycle?) and a few little things. I used Healthcare at Home (Fazeleys were a close runner up) who happen to be who I used last time (they are also known as Ferring, ADS/Serono and lots of other names) and were very good. They are also who the NHS used to supply my SILs drugs (they are very lucky and get a free cycle in Somerset).

Anybody got any plans for the weekend?

Jo M


----------



## OT1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi JandS, yes started downregging straight after Xmas. For some reason, even though my OST was good according to Dr Saab, they have put me on the sub optimal protocol. When I asked why the nurse why she couldnt understand why either and checked with one of the docs (I dont know which one) and came back and said "due to other parameters". Not sure what those are as my AMH was satisfactory (1 as was my FSH (9). Anyway, I trust them and, at the end of day, if it gets the right results, who cares?! 

Anyway, are you girls all sniffing through stims too? I stopped yesterday as my AF came. Will keep you posted after tomorrow.

Wrightie - thanks for the info. I am taking pregnacare conception, coq10, fish oils and vit C. DH is on pretty much everything and anything I can think of!! I think we have left it a bit late for it to make any difference to his soldiers for this round as we only started him on all his vits about a month ago but it may then leave us in a better place if we have to do this again in the Spring. Not sure if any of you are affected by MF but I read recently about Menevit, a new male fertility pill in Australia. Its worth googling if you girls are interested as the ingredients can be easily replicated whilst its still not available in the UK.

Alra, wishing you all the luck in the world. I am hoping not to see him tomorrow myself.

Big  to us all!

I'd like to remind everyone that the internet is a publishing medium - and that comments made on message boards sometimes do need to be heavily moderated (prettied up).
The reason for this is to protect both the publisher and also the person who posted the comment from potential legal action. I am sorry if anyone feels that this is unfair


----------



## Marozsid (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies 

Hope your all having a good day.

Got my bloods back and hcg was good but progesterone really low, which means I had to go down to ACU again to have gestone injections as well as the cyclogest to see if they can bring it back up, if it doesn't go back up this sunday when my next bloods are it will probably mean miscarriage is likely 

So once again its the waiting game, and my bum is so sore from the injection today, has anyone else had the gestone injections and have they worked.. 

I hope you are all well am   all goes well for us all
Roz
x


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

OT1, what was your antral foll count? how old are you? cld have affected interpretation of AMH. plus estradiol needs to be conisdered. UCH like it to be <220 i think and the lower the better, day 3.


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies!!

I just wanted to write and let you know that I got a BFP this morning!! We tried the Turkey Basting and more serious BD over the hols as the last resort before tx and it must have been for the fact that I'm relaxed about it as I wasn't worried if I was pg or not as tx is just round the corner, but I tested on my Birthday (today) which I didn't think would have happened and it did!!! 

I'm still in shock- You should have seen DH!! He can't even work properly!!   I'm so over the moon  

Secret B
xx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG!!!! SECRET B, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! AND CONGRATS WITH BFP!!   

I heard it could happen just before Tx, fantastic news! Are you going to have a scan with ACU and check your hormones or take it easy and book an appointment with NHS guys?

What a birthday - the best prezzi ever. Well done you and your DH!

Roz, keep positive!   . Progesterone injections should work.. 

Olivia xx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Olivia: I'm not too sure    I was asked to book appt with my GP so have done that for Monday. I was also told that the NHS only start with a 3 month scan onwards and that I should go private for a scan at 7 weeks so will see what GP says on Monday and take it from there...I feel like a fish out of water...I don't know what to do   

Thanks for your support  ...It was an excellent gift xx


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

and   SecretB!!!!!! 

OT1, what does the sub optimal protocol involve exactly? Just more drugs? 

Roz, I'm really sorry you're so worried.  I'm  your progesterone rises!!

Olivia, how are you today?

 JandS and Wrightie!!

I' did not have an LH surge today (tested twice), which is strange 'coz I'd normally get it by now (day 13) and yesterday I had an 18mm follicle. This bloody OHSS messed my cycles!!

Oh well, if that means that my ET will be done by someone else that's a bonus   Now waiting for a nurse to call me and let me know if I should still go in for a scan tomorrow.

A big  
Alra


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Just lost a long post thanks to my stupid cat but mainly I wanted to say a huge CONGRATULATIONS to Secret Broody on your BFP. That's just the most wonderful news ever, and on your birthday too! I'm over the moon for you!

Roz - I have everything crossed for you. Sorry you're playing the waiting game  

Jo


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello everyone

Secret B- a big congratulations!!!! i am so happy for you. that has really filled me with hope. hope that all goes smoothly for you.

Have been out of touch for a while...havent really had anything to say and was feeling a bit down about what this year would bring (praying that it doesnt bring too much dissapointment!) sorry to be such a stick in the mud. BUT, having read the post form Secret B, it has def given me a positive boost! here's wishing everyone a BFB very soon.

have just started down regging at the mo, am expecting (all going well) my FET to be in the last week of jan or first week of feb.  am not looking forward to the gestone injections ( and some new ones which i didint have last time......they are supposed to be quite thick!   )

hope everyone is well.

love 
Fozi


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

OT1 - Sorry, I forgot to ask how your scan went today. Can you start injections now? 

Fozi -  

Jo


----------



## OT1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Secret B - how brilliant is that?!! You have just made everyones day!

Hallo Fozi - I read your previous posts and am glad you are back.
  
OK, went to the clinic today. On the Tube had not one, not two but 3 pregnant women opposite me, one reading the Baby Whisperer  

Got the clinic and they were playing a song which went "I dont want to live alone" and then Snow Patrol. Honestly. 

Heard that our favourite doctor of the month was not in this morning so breathed a large sigh of relief but saw the young lady doc which worried me a bit. Anyway, ended up having the older lady doc who was lovely. She did my scan and said everything looked "excellent".

I asked her about the protocol. In answer to Anna Cameron's post, my AFC was 10 (5/5) and i think my estradiol was 80 on day 3 but Dr S rushed through that bit. I think its the FSH that has done it. Weird as my FSH was 7 when tested in March. I know it fluctuates. I am 35 too so that may/would also explain things. Anyway, she said I was very average for the clinic which is not good and not bad. Apparently the protocol is used commonly and she said they great success with it. Made me feel a bit better. She said she would expect me to respond "averagly well". I am average - not sure whether to be happy or not.

I dont know if it involves any different drugs as I imagine we are all individualised. i will be on prednisolone too as I am atopic but my ANA and ATA came back negative but they seem to want to cover all their bases.

What worried me more is that, whilst Dr S had said I would be on 300 Menopur, they have now decided to up it to 400. This makes me feel a bt depressed. She said they wanted to "push me". Having read on the boards, this is clearly very high and I am worried that they think I am a poor responder in reality even though my OST was really good according to Dr S. Plus there seem to be v few ladies who get BFP at the clinic on these high doses but may be I am wrong 

So after that, we had a very long wait (an hour even though the place was not that busy) waiting for the nurse. Had our jab training - DH managed to crush the water vial into his thumb - Dear God I thought, I am the one getting punctured not you!!! Blood and glass all over the floor!! blood

Diet: I asked the nurse whilst DH was cleaning up his about diet and she said just eat healthily and a bit more water. I asked about milk and she said they dont take a view, just stay healthy she said. They dont seem to have an opinion on acupuncture either but I am going to check with the docs when I go back on Monday. 

Anyway, I have my emla patch on in readiness for my jab in the next hour.

Congrats again to SecretB and Roz, keeping all my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

OT1- I'm glad your baseline scan is all done. So do you take the first injection tonight? I am so confused with all the info. I have not had any discussion with the doctor about any of my blood tests. The nurse just told me I would be on 300 units/day. I asked her what my FSH and AMH were and she said 6.4 and 26.8. I have no idea about oestrogen or antral follicle count. Should this be something I should have been told about? I'm wondering what made them decide on a high dosage. I have to say I'm quite happy about it as I do know what happened when I was on 150! What's an emla patch? I think the injections are the most exciting part as it's when your baby is starting to be made! What does atopic, ANA and ATA mean?

I went for coffee this morning and unfortunately the first coffee break people were still there because one of them is going on maternity leave today. She was there with somebody who is going in a few weeks time and they were going on and on - I had to leave!

Alra - I'm sure you will have your LH surge very soon. I happened to have a scan once on the day of my LH surge (just on a natural cycle) and my follie was 24mm so maybe yours is just getting a bit more ripe and juicy!

Olivia - The items that need to be kept cold come in a polystyrene box with ice packs inside. I thought last time I would just have a single blast put back as I have had surgery in the past to remove pre-cancerous cells which can weaken the cervix. However, we only ended up with a single day 2 embryo so that decision was taken out of my hands! The doctors should go through the options with you.

Does anybody know whether I could still ovulate while on the Primulot? I thought I was nearly there on day 14 but since then I think the Primulot has changed things and I'm not sure that it's going to happen at all.

Can I also ask what doses Menopur other people are on - I'm a bit worried now!

Jo


----------



## OT1 (Jan 7, 2009)

JandS dont worry your FSH and AMH are great. Apparently UCH are really looking for anything under 10. The AFC shows how many follicles you should have on day 3 (I think) and this is an indication of your ovarian reserve. Looking at your AMH is a similiar indication. There are many others on these boards who are better qualified than I to advise but I think you are looking great!

Emla cream numbs the skin. I am a total baby when it comes to needles and dont trust DH after this morning's episode. Atopic - I have asthma and eczema. ANA ATA etc are indicators of immune issues. Hope this helps. I dont think, from the sounds of things, you need worry about these things.


----------



## OT1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ladies, was being v stupid. Realised last night that 4 ampules is 300iu just as Dr S had said so feel a bit better. I think most people are on 225 so I suppose 300 does not necc indicate they think I'll be a poor responder.

Also, do any of the ex ACUers know much about clexane? Is it subQ? I will be having is post ET.

One other weird thing was that the nurse has given us consent forms for assisted hatching. Dr S hadnt mentioned this to us and I asked if we'd be having it and she said, oh yes, if you're having ICSI then you automatically have AH. Is this right Any feedback would be welcome.

Last night's jab was fine, didnt feel a thing unsurprisingly as the emla had been on for about 3 hours  

Site a bit hot and itchy afterwards but now fine.

Will leave you all in peace, you prob think I am bonkers already!


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

OT1 - Well done on your first jab. I don't think you are bonkers - just nicely down-regged!  Last time I managed to go to work with my jumper on inside out and back to front, crash the car (by forgetting to look behind as well as in front when reversing out of a car park space), and made a silly mistake at work so you're relatively sane. I should add my last clinic kept me down-regging for nearly 4 weeks (just the way their schedule works) so this wasn't all in the space of 10 days!

You are on the same dose as me and they haven't said anything about my results indicating anything unusual so maybe it's quite a standard starting dose for ACU. I don't think I'm likely to over-respond so I'd prefer they give me more rather than less. 

Jo


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Jo, your AMH of 26 is fine. scale is 15/45 as normal and the very high end tends to indicate poly cystic ovaries. 

Ot, whether your nos are ok depends on the scale used for E2. of 80. if on the 25/75 scale, it is too high adn suppressing your FSH. if on the scale that is 3.7 times those nos, it is great!  the lower the no. the better bascially for E2 day3.


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Wow, discussing the dosage! Not sure about mine but I know it will be low. I have many follicles on my ovaries (over 20) and AMH of 78! They are freaking out that I gonna over-respond and get OHSS (like Alra). I prefer a really low dose and just get 5 pretty eggs rather that 30   that can happen in my case! Do you know if anything I can do myself to prevent OHSS? I don't think so but interesting if any of you also have polysystic ovaries?

Fozi - great you are back! Good luck with FET - not long now! Let us know how these injections make you feel. I wish we could take a pill instead - would be so much easier!

OT1 - Your DH made me laugh, I think my DH will be very similar  You are lovely and not bonkers at all   Well done with your first injection! Elma me up, I am a baby about needles too!

Alra - good luck with LH surge! I guess it's all happening as we speak 

Jo - I had the same question about Primolut. I was just about to ovulate and started the pill today (D14). On the sheet from the clinic it said that Primolut is just a progesterone pill that helps us not to develop any cysts prior the treatment. We wouldn't ovulate (if we haven't prior D14) and our bodies will think we are in the luteal stage. When supply of progesterone stops (D25) AF will start in 2 days (no other hormones are being produced by the brain because of busereline nasal spray from D21). Does Primolut make you feel any different? 

Secret B - do you have any tubal issues? If not I think you can relax until 12 weeks scan on NHS. But if you do I would still go to ACU for 6 weeks scan when they can see the baby in the uterus. I have problems with both tubes (well, one is taken out, it was so bad) and I am paranoid about it. I am sure all is ok with your little one!    

Hi to Wrightie and Roz! How are you girls doing?

Love 

Olivia xx


----------



## OT1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Afternoon all

Anna - not sure which scale they used for my E2 just that Dr Saab said it was good.  I will try and check on Monday as I have my full blood count then.

Yesterday's jab was fine too - a bit early for side effects I suppose, just taking each day which I feel normal as a blessing. The injection site is red but not painful or bruised at all.

Olivia, if it helps, I had no side effects at all on Primulot nor from the Bus' spray. Dont worry. I heard it is really, really, really important that you drink lots of water whilst stimming esp if you're at risk of OHSS. I was told simply to drink a bit more (am drinking about 2l not including milk but not going overboard). So remember to keep drinking!

Its emla not elma but I really like the idea of elma giving me emla so will keep that in mind tonight - thank you!! 

Its been a lovely weekend, dreading going back to work now tomorrow!
 to all.


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Wanted to say hello and chat to some fellow UCH ladies,

Started D/R Jan 3rd. Intrigued by the tips about some Dr's better to see - don't know anyone who has been to UCH so any tips welcome.
Have dummy egg transfer tomorrow

Karen xx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

I hope all are well...Had a wonderful birthday drinks at home...didn't drink anything but water  ...think people suspected something but not saying a word   

KJP: Welcome and   As I started on this thread, I asked the same questions and the Dr's we agreed to be seen which amazing and helpful are: Dr Serhal, Dr Raneri and Dr Saab. Good luck with the D/R  

OT1: Thanks hun   Your not bonkers but, I'm no Dr either  Hope the injections are going well and I do believe that Dr Serhal told me the same thing too!! I suggested about AH in addition to IVF and he told me that they do that anyway... I suppose the question is whether it's included in the price of tx or pay extra as they have a separate fee on their price list...My guess is that you'd prob pay extra   

Olivia: Hi Sweetie!! Fortunately, I don't have any tubal issues, which is why I gave the AI Kit a go. I may call ACU up and do an 7 wk scan as you suggested or go somewhere else...I have no idea- Possibly Hammersmith as it's my local hosp     I'll make a decision after I see the GP tomorrow (I'll probably go to ACH as that's where I'm leaning towards   ). Sorry to read about your tubes  but I hope you and all the ladies produce lovely embies and get a BFP for 09' no matter what circumstances slow you down- You have one cheerleader rooting for you !!! 

Fozi: Thanks for your post hun  ... I'm so happy to have given you hope as we all have our patches of depression, so don't beat yourself up about it and please share your feelings on here...we understand   I look forward to sharing your journey on your tx and I hope  a little fairy dust to all will bring what you so deserve  

JandS: Sorry that you cat made you lose your post- Cats can get soooo jealous when you spend too much time on something/one else instead of them   Thanks for you warm wishes...The best pressie ever!!

Roz: I hope all is well hun  ... Any update?

Alra: Thank youuu    Have you had your LH surge yet? When is/was your scan?

A big hi to Wrightie, annacameron and anyone else I've missed  

Secret B x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

just a quick post to say hi- just went to see mr serhal today and hope to do a cycle starting in feb/march v exciting but was totally distracted by mr s wearing a tight velvet suit and skinny tie  with a copy of the times from sat with his picture on the front page on the desk and his hair- anyone else think he wears a toupee??  
all comments welcome!

good luck roz esp with the PMA always sit in the waiting room wondering if any ff are there too adn good luck to everyone else- too many to mention!
we get our biopsy results hopefully tomorrow hope they find some sperm  
LOL
C


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey ladies,

Just a quick one - where is MissTI? MissTI - did you start taking Primolut? What did Dr R say about the shading?

Secret B - love your cheerleading, can I please have some more for next few weeks?  . Look after your little sweetheart!  

Jo, how are you doing? I guess you are about to start down regging? I am in 6 days, you must be today!

OT1, thanks for the water tip, have 2l bottle on my desk today!


Olivia xx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh, Cecilia - good luck for tomorrow !! xx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

hello ladies     

hope you had a good weekend I've been at the inlaws hence the radio silence....

Cecilia,        I almost p..  ..d my pants reading your description of Mr PS in his suit & copy of the Times on his desk!!!         Its the funniest thing ever!!! I always thought he had big hair but when a friend came along to help me with the hysteroscopy she said it was a toupe as soon as she saw him!!! Bless poor little Mr PS . Do love him though!!!!!! 

Although I have to say seeing him on the front page did give me a very very warm positive feeling. The clinic must be buzzing!!!!

Alra, how exciting ready for your FET. It seems really quick, when did you have your original cycle? I've never made any frosties, you are sooo lucky!!!

Roz, Thinking of you lots honey, how did your bloods go yesterday??

Secret B !!!!!!!!  you lucky thing, big big bg congrats & heres to cooking a lovely little one over the next 9 months 

OT1, I'm suboptimal too. I called this morning to get an idea of my bloods. My FSH was 7.2 & was 6.9 in 06/07. My Estrodyl was 170 day 3 & 182 day 4 after stimming where as last time i started at 182 & went up to 229. I'm even more confused as I've looked online to see if these nos are good & all I can find says anything over 100 is bad!!! Anyway I'm not sniffing during stimming this time but am still on 300iu's of menopur. There is quite a complicated way of when to stop sniffing dependant to when AF arrives!

Jo, On my protocol it says that Primulot is contraindicted during pg so you shouldn't try to conceive during this prep month. I'm sure they told me last time to use condoms so we've been out & bought some. I felt a right nit buying condoms & a POAS kit    at the supermarket!!

Olivia, you must be soooo excited about sniffing in 6 days. I so jealous you are a week ahead of me...

Hi to Fozi, Miss Ti & any one else I've missed! 

Wrightie xxxxxxx 

ps called the clinic to see if I can specify which dr I see & was told the best way to do it is to ask when you book your scan or when you check in that day who will be on & you can specify NOT to see a particular Dr. 

pps Clexane is a newish drug the ACU is using which I believe helps reduce rejection after ET. I didn't use it in 07 but just took asprin, but will be using Cleaxane this time. Just another 3 weeks of injecting !!! yuk


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Good news is that yesterday I tested positive, I had a 27mm follicle on my right ovary and today's scan showed that the follicle has burst. All going well, I should have the transfer on Friday afternoon   Sorry, I was just being paranoid but after the huge disappointment of last time (no transfer due to OHSS), I can't believe I'll really manage to have an ET. I am now  that my 5-day embryos survive the thaw.

Just for the records, in Oct my FSH was 4.7 and the AMH was 38, but to be honest nobody really bothered to explain me these figures. 

Olivia, how many ampoules of menopur are you having? I started with three, but at my first scan I had 17 follicles and my E2 level was very high. So they reduced it first to two, and in the end to 1 and 1/2. However, my estrogen level was always very high which is probably why I over-stimulated 
I'm sure you'll be fine but remember to drink a lot of water, and if you feel nauseous, throw up, get very bloated and soar, tell them immediately and don't take "its normal" for an answer!   

ceciliab, I'm glad everything went well... and yes, he's definitively wearing a toupee, but we love him anyway  

Dear Fozi, good to hear from you. I know how you feel, but we need to be positive and believe that we will all have 2009 babies!!!!  

Hi Wrightie, my original cycle was in Oct/Nov, and I only made frosties since I could not have any embryo transferred (bloody OHSS).

SecretB, look after yourself and the tiny one. Hopefully you'll be only the first of a long list of UCH mummies to be!

Roz, how are you hun? Any news?

Welcome kjp.

Hello JandS and OT1.

Loads of love,
Alra xx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Alra, just to cheer you up - Dr S said that 99% of girls with OHSS get pregnant! Woohoo, some benefit, right? But I am not sure why..

They didn't tell me about my medication yet, is it normal? They told me that I will be on Menopur, that's it  . But I haven't started down regulation yet and it's my first IVF.. not sure what to expect

Olivia xx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi everyone  

Well it's getting busy on here - the clinic must be madness!

Roz - How are you doing? Did you get the results of your blood test? I'm   that everything is OK for you  

Olivia - I got told what dose I would be on after my HyCoSy. You could just phone them and ask them but it will be low if you have PCOS. My SIL alternated between 150 and 75 and she managed not to get OHSS, and had 5 excellent eggs. I would also say to make sure you drink at least 2L water a day. I haven't had any side-effects from the Primolut and have just started sniffing today - that taste brings back memories! Last time I had headaches from the 3rd day of sniffing which went after another week, and then I had all the hot flushes, lack of concentration etc. Hopefully I'll avoid that this time as should start my injections round about then. Maybe more people with PCOS get pregnant because you can produce more eggs? 

Wrightie - Hope your weekend was OK! They did say not to ttc this month so we have been good. I just wondered what would be going on in there! Do you know when you have to start taking the clexane?

Cecilia - I haven't been lucky enough to meet Dr Serhal myself, but I saw him on the TV and thought exactly the same! Good luck for tomorrow  

Alra - 27mm - what a whopper!! So have you got blasts in the freezer? I'm so pleased that you will get your embies back soon. I can't begin to understand how disappointed you must have been last time.

Secret B - still smiling for you! Can you tell me where you got your AI kit from? Might have to give it a go if I don't get a BFP this time. We got two kittens in my 2WW wait last time as I was so convinced it wasn't going to work  (and DP couldn't say no). When I found myself pregnant  I was thinking we'd have a very full house! One of them has a knack of treading on a button on the keyboard which deletes my post - I don't even know how to do it!

Kjp - welcome and hope your dummy ET went well

OT1 - How did the tests go today? I hope you're responding nicely!

Fozi - Big hugs to you. It's hard not to feel down some days. I was a bit like that today. I think it's harder the second time round as you know the disappointment if it doesn't work and some of the excitement is taken away.

Annacameron - Thanks for your advice!

Don't know if you all saw the note from the moderator - looks like we need to be careful not to mention the name of the doctors who are unpopular!

I'm really feeling for the couple on the news today who are expecting conjoined twins. It said they have been ttc for a few years. What a hard place to be in.

Have to go and cook tea as DP is finishing the painting and cat is now on the kitchen top!

Jo


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Jo

Glad you explained the moderators comments  , was being a div & couldn't work out what bit she was referring too!!!    

& I'm not even down regging yet!!! I'm going to be a lump of hormonal jelly!!!

Wrightie xxxx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I have an blood test at ACU tomorrow morning, and will request that anyone can call me back with regards to my results except for Dr A!    

JandS: I got my AI Kit on Ebay....someone sells them on there for £15...which is darn cheaper than a clinic tx ... Put in a search for Artificial Insemination Kits and it should come up with various goodies... PM me for any further info  

I must insist that if you do give it a go or even if you go the au naturel way, ppppllleaseeee   purchase a Clearblue Fertility monitor to determine ovulation.... I had been using the BBT method for ages and this monitor puts it to shame. Boots sell them for £100 (which I paid for   )but I found out that they sell them on ebay for £30 brand new in box...I was most upset  

I must say you have some smart Kittens-They must use the internet when you're not around    

Cecelia: I nearly laughed the roof off about Dr S.... I saw that he had a toupe straight away when we first met him too... He almost gets away with it as he's sooo nice  

Alra: Excellent news for the follies...Good luck for Fri Transfer  

Olivia: Anytime hun..... 

Wrightie: Thanks  

MissTi: Where are youuuuuuu? I thought there was someone missing when Olivia mentioned it  I hope you're ok hun  

Everyone gets a big hug because I say so    
Secret B


----------



## OT1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hallo all

It didnt go too well at the clinic and they have asked to up my menopur to 5 ampules. Not sure what this means, maybe I am a poor responder?? 

Any advice - on day 4 of stims now not sure if its too early to tell Have my first scan on Weds. My E2 is 260 apparently. Really odd as it was 80 on D3 of the OST and then rose to 360something on day 4. Not sure if I would have been better off on Gonal F??

Any comments really gratefully received.

Hallo KJP, welcome!


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

really pleased to hear you all agree with me about dr PS, but for the moderator - we love him and think he is fab just distracting!  
So many posts today the board is so busy can't keep up, esp as am on nights tonight so am posting at 2am and can't think of much to say except thank you all for your good wishes about our results tomorrow and hope all sniffing/scans/results go according to plan for everyone



LOL CXX


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just called to ACU and asked about my OST E2 levels and Menopur dosage. Very upsetting, E2 on D3 is 140 and E2 on D4 is 551 (!!)
I am going to get OHSS! And then the nurse said that I will be on 2 ampules which is 150 units... but I read what you girls were saying below and it looks like there are 50 units per ampule? Am I stupid or what?  

Sorry for selfish note, can't stop thinking about it now!

Loads of love to everyone, 

Olivia xx


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Olivia hun,

its 75 units per ampule. And its a good thing that your are starting with a lower dosage than mine. They will further reduce if necessary and you will be strictly monitored (I was having blood tests every day at some point).

Also, remember that nothing is lost as long as you manage to get to EC, because then they can freeze your embryos and try later (sounds familiar  )

In any case, I'm  you will be fine! Remember to drink lots of fluids, apparently electrolyte drinks are very useful!

love to everyone!

Alra xxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Alra darling, the dosage makes sense now


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello ladies  

Just wondered if anyone is having acupuncture & how they are feeling afterwards?

I've had it twice now & so far felt totally different afterwards. Last week I was exhausted & this week I feel totally energised and amazing. Its had a really positive effect on how I'm feeling about the cycle.

Love,   &   to all ....

 Wrightie xxx


----------



## Cate GG (Oct 16, 2008)

My goodness girls - you are all so busy!!! i'm in awe of how you are all keeping up with your txtmnts and it seems like you are talking a different language... i think maybe i had it easy as i only had clomid and menopur (maybe a little primulot thrown in somewhere), followed by clexane and cyclogest... it's all starting to become a blur of needles and pessaries!!!

just wanted to send love and  - always feels so guilty about reading and running...

Fozi - good to see you back and Secret B -congrats...

am going for my 10 week scan on friday and then i think that's me... will be done with the injections - thank god... i feel like a pin cushion... re giving yourself injections - a good bit of advice i was given is that if you put the needle against your skin and then just twist from side to side, it will break through on it's own accord, without hurting and it really works with the green needles (not so much with the clexane)...

Also re acupuncture - would definately recommend reflexology to accompany it to give you a supercharge boost...

love and 
Cate x


----------



## Marozsid (Dec 25, 2008)

Hiya lovely ladies, I hope you are all doing well, thank you all sooooooo much for your well wishes 
and messages I really appreciate it.  The Gestone injections worked thank, and am now having to go for a scan to check the embryos are in the right place and eliminate ectopic pregnancy - so Mr Saab Says, so back on the train again this Thursday.

My bum feels like a dart board at the moment lol , and im starting to feel sick - oh nooooooooo

Wrightie - How are you doing are you still on your injections 

Olivia - Dont worry about your OST E2 levels and menopur dosage the ACU are really good at monitoring you and you will probably need to go in every other day for bloods.  I was on the highest dosage 6 ampules a day so you will be fine  

OT1- They usually give you higher dosage of menopur if you are a poor responder or have low egg reserves which is what happened to me, but with 6 ampules a day I ended up getting 6 eggs at EC which I thought was still low but you only need one to work so  all goes well, be positive
Alra - Hope all goes well for your egg Transfer this Friday, do you know who is doing the proceedure, you will be fine, watch out for Rita the nurse she'll be there for transfer,shes soo grumpybut very funny you will know who I mean... 

Secret B , Jo ,Miss T, Fozi, KJP, Cate and anyone ive missed- How are you all  

Lastly OMG does MR S really have a Toupe, shows how much I notice, I will be looking very carefully next time, 

Take care all  

Roz
x


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Morning to all!!  

Another day another step closer!!!

Roz, such fantastic news. I am just so thrilled for you. I think your experience of having a higher dose of menopur just shows how the ACU can really help people & I think gives so much hope to us on the suboptimal protocol (did you sniff while you were stimming?). OMG do the clexane jabs go in the bottom then    ??

Good luck for your scan, its truely magical when you see that heart beat. Take some hankies with you!!!

Love &   to all (sorry I begining to struggle to keep up with everything that is happening & even taking notes isn't helping!!   ) xxxxxx



A very excited & positive wrightie   waiting for her big parcel of bargain drugs to arrive this morning xxxxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Morning Lovely Ladies.

First of all I want to say a big hello to all the newcomers who have arrived recently. have just re-read the posts and seen so  many people who I havent spoken to yet. Hope you dont think i am being rude, vey sorry.  I think i should start making notes to keep up!  

Very quickly, i wanted to ask about this (magical!) place you have been talking about where we can get our medication? i did read something in an earlier post but i cant remember where it is and my eyes have gone all funny scanning down the pages!    
please could someone tell me where you are ordering them from and what do we do aout prescriptions etc?  was hoping to get the injections and cyclogest etc from there. any advice would be great! thank you .

sorry gotta dash.......need to book an acupuncture appntment  -Wrightie- i am finding them really relaxing. tried it before i started treatemtn a few years ago..(but it was rubbish!)  after my first failed ivf attempt, i thought i would give it a go,(with a different one) and its great! (annoyed at the cost though, i pay £50 a pop!) hopefully it will all be worth it in the end. still hate needles though  

Love 
Fozi
p.s just saw mr serhal on "tHis morning"


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey Fozi

I'm getting my drugs from Fazeley in Tamworth 01827 262488. Saved about £600 on full set of ivf drugs vs ACU. 

Can't believe I missed Mr PS   on this morning!!! I would have loved to have seen him!!! 

Do you get electric shocks in your fingers when the needles go in?? Mine are costing £40 a go which is still a lot of cash. How many are you having ?? I'm also using the Natal Hypnotherapy IVF companion. Its a relaxation / self hypnosis CD & gave me lots of help with techniques of getting through the different stages last time so i'm trying to repeat everything I did. Its a great excuse to put your feet up for 30mins!!!

 's,   &   to all ...

 Wrightie xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Wrightie

Thanks so much for giving me the details    .....£600! thats a huge saving! (could get urself a lovely designer handbag....a treat for urself for having to take the nasty injections and pessaries   ) Tamworth? isnt that quite far? did you just ring your order through from them?
Mr. PS was so lovely on t.v, jut like he is normally. they were talking about the breast cancer gene. i was busy yapping away on my previous post .......and then a heard this voice behind me, there he was in my livingroom on t.v    i didnt catch all of it, but i have a feeling that you know the baby which has just been born (or conceived) free of the cancer gene? i think it may have been at our clinic.
with the acup, i do get a tingling feeling when they go in which is much nicer than the last place i used to have it done (thought i would pass out from the twinging!) havent had any since xmas, but am going for a session about once a week.  it is recoomeneded that we have it also done just before Ec and just after/before (cant remeber which one) ET.  
the cd sounds really interesting. other people have said they use one too. do you think its too late for me? now that i have already started downregging? or should i get it anyway?


Fozi


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey Fozi

The baby was def conceived at the ACU, so I think our fav consultant   is the man of the hour! I saw him on the front pags of the Times & heard him on the radio. Love him to bits.  

I've just had my delivery from the pharmacist. I called them & faxed them the prescription (not easy to do these days  ) & they dispatched it when they said they would. It arrived on time this morning . Only prob is the Pregnyl is supposed to be chilled & came with an ice pack attached to it but it was room temp. I got a thermometer out & it was 17deg instead of a max 8deg. So I'm not happy   . I've called them & they've told me to call on monday to speak to Ali their IVF drug specialist. It cost £7.20 but i'll ask for a refund & prob buy it from the clinic at the higher prices to make sure. No point in down regging & stimming if your trigger drug doesn't work!!!  

I think I discovered the cd's when I was stimming last time, so its not too late to give them ago. Just google natal hypnotherapy & they'll come up. They are a little bit funny but worth it!!!! let me know when you get yours & we can have a giggle over the way she says wooOOooomb!!!   I'm off to do mine now...

 Wrightie xxxxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hiya Wrightie  

I think we should lock mr PS away, otherwise everyone else will see how lovely he is too and then the waiting room will be bursting!! (soemtimes the waiting time can REALLY overun!)  obviously i am kidding, (i am not a meany, honest guv! ) the more people with a BFP the better, but still............  
Thank you for all your advice,   i am so grateful. will def giv the pharmacy a call when i get my prescription.  hope that they can sort the Pregnyl for you.
Have also ordered the cd off amazon. they dont have it in stock at the mo but wll send it to me when they do. (hope that its soon) will def be getting in touch about the cd if its anything like the motivational cds we used to hear at uni (ages ago) they will be a hoot! 

Have just eaten (more like overeaten) a huge lunch, think i better go lie on the sofa!

 

Fozi


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Fozi

Important to keep your strength up at this time, you need all your energy so overeating is definiatly a very important job    !!

Off to meet a friend & go for a walk .... 

 Wrightie xxxxxxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hmmm, I'm wondering if you guys are talking about the Maggie Howell CD....I've never once made it through to the end of that CD, I always fall asleep! 

That photo of PS was a but strange - almost fish bowl effect, or is that me?  Again.. 

Hope is well!

Tizz

(who is now kinda lurking as not cycling again ;til Spring).


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Lovlies,

Just a quick one - I called to about 8 different pharmacies today and the winner is Fazeley! Especially if you are on the low dosage of Menopur. The cheapest Menopur I found is @ Healthcare at Home (£11.8 vs £12.2 at Fazeley) but other things are more expensive there. I am ordering mine tomorrow!

Roz, big congrats! 

Thanks for CD tip, will get one. Having a first acupuncture session in 2 hours! Yey!

Olivia xxx


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,

nothing to report here, except that I'm getting progressively more anxious (can hardly breath). I know this is bad and I'm trying to relax, easier said than done, I'm afraid. Can we fast forward to Fri 16 and then immediately to Sun 31, please?  

In terms of CDs, I recently got the Zita West one. It has three sessions: pre-transfer, post-transfer, 2ww. Obviously I've only tried the first part, and it does the trick (as much as possible for me these days).

Olivia, I'm glad you have sorted out your drugs. I hope you're more relaxed now. 

Roz, I am really happy things are going well for you!  

Tizz, I know it can be unnerving to wait to cycle again, but keep yourself busy and time will fly 

Fozi, I was abroad over Xmas and Dr PS was on the news there... can you believe it?!?!

Hello Wrightie , OT1, CateGG, ceciliab, and SecretB.

Love,
Alra xxx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Blimey, you ladies can't half talk  

Secret Broody - hopefully you don't have to be secret for much longer! I have to disagree with you and say my cat is stupid!! The other one is clever (and even caught his first mouse at the weekend - I felt like a proud Mum!). Did you get your blood test results?

Roz - I am so glad things are looking better for you and I hope you get to see that heartbeat at your scan - as Wrightie said it's a magical moment

Olivia - try not to worry about OHSS - 150 is quite a low dose and they will be watching out for you. I got my acupuncture CD off Ebay by the way. How are you feeling on the Primolut?

Fozi - I have two hypno. CDs - one is Maggie Howell and the other is Anji Inc. Both would be fine to get now and the Anji Inc one only starts from the first injection. However, I prefer the Maggie Howell one as her accent is not so annoying! 

Wrightie - my drugs arrived today too! I had to check my pregnyl after your post but luckily it was OK - 5 degrees. We also had 2 boxes from Amazon and a box from Pet Planet - feels like Christmas!

Alra - how I wish I could fast forward time for us all! Hang in there!

CateGG - So glad things are going well for you. Not long until you can announce it to everybody!

OT1 - Sorry I can't offer you any advice on E2 levels as I didn't have mine measured until day 8 last time and I never got told any results anyway! I hope they are rising nicely for you now. When do you next have them tested?

Off to do my CD now! Can I just ask when people are starting the aspirin? The paperwork says with the first injection but the nurse told me by then at the latest?

Jo


----------



## Morwenna (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi

I am new to this and have learned such a lot from reading these threads (so thanks for that!).

I am seeing Dr R at UCH and I was wondering if you ladies would be so kind as to answer a question for me.

Dr R is keen for me to try IUI.  I have recently had 2 ectopics and only have one tube (which is clear), but obviously I worry in case it simply does not work, and I wonder if it would not be better simply to try clomid or to go straight for IVF.  I can't see what advantage the insemination part of IUI would deliver since there is no male factor.  I was wondering whether it is simply ACU policy to go for IUI first before trying IVF.  I was also hoping that maybe you might know roughly how much IUI might cost...
And if I did decide I wanted to try IVF straight away, would the docs at the ACU take that into account, or will they insist on doing IUI first?
Thanks for any help!
M


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Morwenna,

Mr R tried me with IUI first too.  I think it is a sensible first port of call, it is easier on the body and the embies arent taken out of the body, so works more with nature.  It also very importantly gives the clinic a chance to see how you respond to stims, and so therefore can inform any furture (hopefully not!) IVF cycles.

Hope that helps a little, I imagine you are just itching to get going, but this sounds as thio its all headed in the right direction.  Oerhaps if you are still concerned it might be useful to let Mr R know?

Tizz


----------



## OT1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Roz, thanks for much for your support, it gives me hope and delighted to hear the news. 

Love to you all


----------



## Morwenna (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Tizz

Thanks for your reply  

I've got some more tests booked soon (a hysteroscopy to get a look at something in my uterus) and then "operation get knocked up" re-commences.  I will talk to R about it when I see him next after the tests.  I don't really want to go straight for IVF (it seems like such a big deal) but I just wonder whether for us there will be any real benefit between clomid on its own and IUI since DH's swimmers are fine.  Either way I guess going down the AC route is starting to feel stressful already.  You're right; I do just want to get on with it though!


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Again ( i am realllly chatty today!)    

Morwenna- Welcome to the thread!  
was reading your post......so sorry to hear about your ectopic pregnancies.  
when i joined acu (have had no indication of whether i can can preggers, ie. miscarrages or ectopic) i was also told to have iui. i had already had a clomid cycle with another consultant elsewhere.  i had 4 iuis. looking back, i think i would have stopped after the 2nd or 3rd one, as with you, it was not a case of dh having bad swimmers.  
its a good idea to talk to mr.r and relay your concerns. they are all fantastic at listeinng and trying to make us understand the reason they make the decsions regarding our treament.
i too had a hysteroscopy....its a relatively harmless procedure and they knock you out, so you can have a good sleep! hope  it all goes well for you and that you have no need to move to ivf....as the iui will work!  

JandS- i am glad that you said you think maggie's cd is better, cos thats the one i ordered    am not really into self help stuff but so many people say it helps, am at the stage where i would stand on my head if it would help!!  

Alra- sorry that you are feeling anxious, wish we could fast forward time for you. hope that you find the cd helpful.

Marozid- hope that your bottom is feeling a bit better!

take care everyone  
Fozi


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Morning ladies..... let the chat begin!!  

Hi Morwenna & welcome, I have a different background to you with severe endo & never been pg before so I was referred straight for IVF. For us it was the right decision as it worked. I don't really know about IUI sorry  . All I can say is you are at the best clinic for success rates so I do believe in them, but I've also learnt to stand up for myself a bit more with them. I think if you feel strongly about something or want a 2nd opionin then don't be afraid to ask. In my experience they do respect you for it & listen to you. I think it can be a little easy to get sucked into the merry-go-round of treatment they offer, which sometimes is the right thing, but other times you may just need a little extra time or explanation. Good luck & let us know how you progress. Also hysteroscopy is fine, don't be put off by the theatre nurse she is a little grumpy but soon softens as the day goes on!!!  

Jo & Fozi, yep its the Maggie Howell cd. There are 2 one for up to ET & for post ET. I just keep breathing in that golden light all the way!!  .  I manage to make it to the end of most the times I listen but not today !!! Oh & happy Christmas Jo, I had so much fun unwrapping all those bubble wrap parcels!!!  . I'd forgotten about the asprin, good reminder.

Alra, how you doing honey ?? You are soooooo close now. Wishing you so much  

Olivia, how is the primulot doing? I don't seem to remember it making any difference (unlike the sniffing!) & I start tomorrow so I join you. When does the sniffing start ??

OT1, Miss T, Ros, Tizz, Cate GG & anyone else I missed -  How are you getting on ?  

Love   &   to all ......

 Wrightie xxx


----------



## Cate GG (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi lovelies - hope you're all well and keeping warm... it's freezing out there!

Morwenna - we saw Dr R for all our consults at ACU and went through 3 rounds of IUI... the way he explained it is that they prefer to use as least invasive procedures as they possibly can - if there's no clear indication of why your not getting preg then they feel it's better for you and it's better for the embryo's. they also need to be seen to give you these options as they are 'governerd' by HFEA guide lines. Unfortunatley we had an ectopic on the final go and i had to have a tube removed too... we went back, talked to him, he was great and said that the next step was really up to us and so we went for IVF... ironically enough we saw Dr S after the second go (which we had to stop) and he advised us to go straight to IVF, but we felt that Dr R knew us better so put our faith in him... could have gone either way i guess and although it was so hard, it's all worked out... the reassuring thing was that i found out i could get preggers and i'm now 10 weeks with my little peanut... IUI cost us around £750 a time so is definately the cheaper option and the drugs aren't as demanding - i was on a low level dose of clomid and they put DH on steroids for the final go which seemed to work...

happy thursday girls!
Cate xoxo


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I have been absent.  Things have been a bit all over the place at my end.  In a nutshell it looks like DH may need more treatment, he had an xray just before xmas that showed some shadowing and he had a CT last week, we got a call from the con saying that it probably is back, so we're back on that rollercoster now.  Was about to start downregging today but safe to say that's on hold for now.  Will keep you posted on our news.  Hope you are all well...when I have time, I'll read back over the posts..
Txx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

MissT so sorry to hear your bad news that is really terrible bad news.    I totally understand why you have been away from FF for a while I hope you and DH are coping with this and     that the next round of tx goes well for you guys.
LOL
C


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

MIss TI - I'm sorry to hear your news - that must be very difficult. Sending you both lots of     and lots of strength for the times ahead.

Jo


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

MissT

So sorry to hear of your news & that you are back on the Tx rollercoaster of treatment again. 

Praying that everything works out for you both & you can get back to IVF again.  

Lots of love & hugs. Will be thinking of you guys.

Wrightie
xxx


----------



## Marozsid (Dec 25, 2008)

Good Morning lovely ladies 

Miss T - So sorry to hear about your husband  lots that its gets better for you.

Just a quick email today as im feeling terrible today suffering from all day nausea, any tips would be great.  Went for my scan and was shocked to find out im 6 weeks pregnant and could see a flicker of a heart beat. 

Also saw the Famos P.S and asked him for his autograph incase he zooms into stardom

I hope you are all well, will email soon, take care,  to you all

Roz
x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

MissT, I am so sorry hun   

Like Wrightie said we are all thinking of you. Hope you will be down regging next cycle  . Best of luck

Olivia xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Morning everyone.

MissT- i am so sorry to hear about your husband.       that things become much calmer for you both very soon. am thinking of you.  

Roz- u must have been over the moon hearing the heartbeat.  hope that the nausea is not bothering you too much. (ginger biccies are supposed to help)

am going to have accu today, will def be asking her to see if she can sort out my hot flushes!.  also, since sniffing the subrefact (yesterday) i have been in a very bad mood, not quite sure why as last time i was as calm as a butterfly (the only animal i can thnk of!   )........hope the relaxing cd arrives soon or else i think dh is going to bear the brunt of it!


Fozi


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies  

Ros - Big conrats on the heartbeat. You are a very very lucky lady!      Did you get a piccy  I think we had to wait for one at 10wks.

My morning sickness started just before the 1st scan too. It comes on in waves. I think it varies for a lot of people but I found all I could eat was plain pale food  potatoes, cod, rice, bread, apples, milk etc. Eating through it worked for me & despite vomitting about 8 times a day I didn't loose ANY weight! Ginger biscuits are supposed to be good, so you could try that. Also SpaceNK do a mother range & they have a lip balm that is supposed to help with nausea.

Just got to go with it & enjoy every hurl as it means your HCG is still building & you are preggers!!!

Fozi - you need to be breathing that  golden light from the CD & you need it fast!! Hope it arrives soon, drug induced menopause isn't a pleasant thing. Do you have headaches as well as hot flushes Hope the    magic needles are good to you today, I'm still on a massive high from the tuesday session ....

 ,   thoughts and   to all ....

 Wrightie xxxx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Helllllllo Ladies!!

Missed you all  

MissTi: Oh nooooo!!! I'm so sorry hun  ... I hope and   your DH and you get through this safely and quickly.... Please keep us updated xx

Maroz: I'm so happy for you sweetie!! I've got mine in less than 2 weeks (even got a ticker below!) for my 6 week scan at ACU- I'm so nervous!!...You must be so excited!! Did you get a pic? Glad you asked about the morning sickness as mine hasn't started yet but wanted to ask as to what could be done when it starts...maybe next week   You made me laugh about Dr PS and the autograph...  

Wrightie: Thanks for the tip!! Glad Acupuncture has kept you going....sounds like I might have to see your acupuncturist...they maybe putting something on the needles  

Fozi: Wow... you need that CD express delivery!!   I hope it comes soon or just attack the postman and you and DH will have a win-win situation, and everyone will be happy   

Hi Morwenna and welcome!!    I too was told the same thing by another Dr, but I insisted that I was not interested in IUI and wanted IVF.....The thing is when I had a 2nd consultation with Dr S, he asked what I'm looking for in terms of tx type and I told him... He advised me that half the battle is won when a woman knows what she wants and feels comfortable with and they will carry out any tx we wish for... So I told him that I wasn't interested in IUI..

They are of the opinion and rightly so that the natural the tx can be the better, which is why they offer that option to you initially, but if you wish to go for another tx then let them know....as it's you that are paying for the service at the end of the day.... good luck xx

Hi and hugs to Cate GG, Olivia, JandS, Tizzy, Alra, Cecilab, OT1 and anyone else I've missed... 

As for me, I registered my pg with my GP on Monday which was weird as she or i didn't know what to say or ask. ... and she didn't offer a blood test, urine sample to confirm pg- I asked and she said this wasn't necessary   ... So I called ACU and went there on Tues (it was absolutely packed!!!) for a blood test... I was then called in the evening to be told Congrats and book a 2 week scan which I have done... So it's countdown for me now... The waiting game  

Secret B xx


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,

just a quick one, as I'm going for ET at 2:00 p.m.

MissT- i am really sorry about your husband.   that things will get better and you can start your tx soon.  

Roz, a heartbeat, OMG... I bet it's so moving! Take care hun!

Fozi    It's strange but in the last few days I've been very nervous too, and I'm not even taking any drugs...   

Ok, must dash. A big hug to Cate GG, Olivia, JandS, Tizzy, SecretB, Cecilab, OT1! Will let you know later if this time I managed to have my babies back home!!


Love,
Alra


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Alra: Good Luck and all the best for ET!!


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey lovelies,

Jo, Wrightie - Promulat is not much fun! I am feeling like PMS (boobs, tummy) and I am "spotting".. And it's only D19..   Called the clinic and they said it's fine. Do you have anything like that? On the positive note, down regging will start in 2 days, bring it on   

Roz - excellent news, well done you and a little heartbeat!  

Fozi - what did clinic say about hot flashes? I will start sniffing on Sun, is it normal to have a headache and flushes?

Secret B - when is your first scan? 

Hi to everyone! 

Olivia xx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Afternoon ladies ....
Alra,  Its 2pm now so you'll be there having your FET. I'm wishing you lots & lots of very    

Olivia,  gosh I can't remember anything from primulot, but I took my 1st one today so lets see what happens! Unfortunately sniffing does give you menopausal symptoms so hot flushes, headaches, murderous tendencies ... you know just the usual. 

Secret B, its great the clinic are looking after you. I'll be watching your ticker!!!  

Fozi,   has your CD arrived yet or have you been arrested ?? 

Love to all, off to breath that   golden light & to see if I can stay awake this time...!

 Wrightie xxxx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Oliva: Scan is on the 27th Jan   ....I hope the D/R is not getting you down too much   xx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Silly me - missed a lot of posts   Obviously drugs are kicking in!  

Alra - gooooooooooood luck for today darling!! Tell us everything, how did it go and who did it  

Secret B - big congrats with a scan, fantastic news, so happy for you!  

Olivia xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies

No sign of the cd......actually amazon hasnt even emailed me to let me know if its back in stock yet!   

Alra- i know you have probably had it done by now, but lots of luck for your ET. hope it all went well.   for the 2ww.

Olivia- dont worry too much about the hot flushes....they are supposed to be normal and i am not getting them too severely. everyone has slightly different side effects, for example, i dont get headaches...but my tummy bloats ...bit of sore boobies    . its is all bearable though, i am sure you will be fine.

SecretB- you must have floated into the dr. surgery to register your pg (i would def have, or at least bounced in ! ) stange that your dr. didnt want to have blood/urine done? at least you can rely on acu.

Wrightie- hope you are enjoying your   please wave some ito my direction, and i hope you didnt fall asleep! well, maybe thats not such a bad thing, i mean, if you are relaxed enough to fall asleep, doesnt that mean its working?    


Big Hello to everyone else, gonna play some mario Kart (immature i know, but im HOOKED, even found a way to play whilst lying on the sofa, so i can play during my 2ww! )  yes i know i am sad, but please dont talking writing to me!!!      

 
Fozi


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey ladies

Good luck today alra- and congrats to secret broody and roz that's amazing news for you both.
we saw mr ralph today and finally got our biopsy results- left testicle is trying to make sperm, and 8 were seen 'mature'. the right is sertoli cell only and not making any sperm at all. its enough to make the fresh tese worth a go, so hopefully will start down-regging in march fingers crossed! 

sorry no personals just coming off nights and have to sleeeeeeeep
Lol
C


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm PUPO!!!!! My little ones are back home!!!   They gave me a picture of my little ones sitting on my uterus!!  

Guess who did my ET? .... Yep, him!!!  Imagine my shock when I found out!!! Anyway, I think it went well, it was rather smooth, tbh! I was only a bit disappointed at the end when he started to "explain" what drugs I should take, and I realized I had none of them.. until I  understood that he had not read my file: I'm on a natural cycle, not a medicated one!!!!!  

I must say that, perhaps because of the bad experience I had last time, I was really nervous, I was very cold and even shivering. I had to make a conscious effort to stand still during the transfer. 

That's it for now. It's 2ww now for me... 

ceciliab, March is just around the corner... well done!!  

Olivia, sorry you're getting side effects from D/R. It was rather fine for me, apart from bad headaches and I had some spotting too. 

 to Cate GG, JandS, Tizzy, SecretB, OT1! Thanks for your support!

Love,
Alra


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Alra!!! Congrats on being *PUPO!!! * Now its 2wks and to start being a Diva and let your DP spoil you rotten


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Guys

Alra -    on being PUPO   . That's great news. Can I ask what exactly an unmedicated FET involves and what are the advantages (apart from lack of drugs)?

Cecilia - That's great news that you can go ahead with TESE. I'm sure March will come round soon.

Wrightie - Glad you're managing to fall asleep during the CD. I fell asleep every single time during the last tx, but this time I'm finding it hard to imagine any golden light - must be the lack of sunshine!

Olivia - I didn't have many side effects from the Primolut but everybody is different. I had a slightly tender tummy on the evening of the 2nd day (day 15) and my (.)(.) are now a little tender but no major side-effects. Just think it'll all be worth it in the end.

Secret B - How exciting registering with your GP. I didn't get that far despite the fact that I was just over 8 weeks when we discovered there was no longer a heartbeat. I will PM you at some point for details on that AI kit (but hopefully I won't need it!)

Roz - So glad you got to see that heartbeat - isn't it the best feeling ever?!

MissTI - How are you and DH?

Morwenna - Welcome to the board. Sorry I can't help you on the question of IUI. i was very surprised nobody suggested it to us but also relieved because I'd already made my mind up I wanted to go straight for IVF. I guess it would be worth a go if you are under 35 and have some more time to spare.

OT1 - How's it going? You must have had your first follie scan by now?

Fozi - 

Took my last Primolut last night so AF should arrive soon. (.)(.) slightly tender but no side-effects apart from that really - just hope it's working. The bottle of Buserelin is half empty so it must be going somewhere! Off to go for a walk now - get some breathing space before the stressful part kicks in

Jo


----------



## Morwenna (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi again ladies

Thanks again for all of your advice and for sharing your experiences.  It's good to know that the clinic should let us go for IVF if I push.  I don't know if it is that I want to do IVF, more that I am unconvinced by IUI.  I can't help feeling that plain old clomid might be just as good!  Anyway, all options to discuss with the doctor after the hysteroscopy...  

I hope that all of your treatments go well and that you get all the babies you want.  
M


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Good evening ladies  

DH is watching MOTD so I thought I'd check out how you are  

Alra- Congratulations on being PUPO, you lucky lucky lady.   your little embies getting nice & sticky

Jo - Did the CD today with DH, we both fell asleep but his snoring woke me up about 5 mins from the end   I have no idea what he was thinking when the golden light is round your ovaries & in your womb!!!! Let us know when AF arrives & when your baseline scan is booked. Its such a big step in the cycle. 

Olivia - How are you feeling now on the Primulot ?? You must be starting sniffing soon is it tomorrow?? 

Secret B & Ros - How you both doing our preggers ladies ?? Ros how is the nausea progressing, is it getting worse? 

Cecillia, Hope you've caught up with your sleep, I'm sorry I don't know anything about TESE, is it something you can explain?

Fozi, Hope the   needles are keeping you going

I've come down with manflu   & am worried that my immune system is rubbish as I've had so many colds & tummy bugs this winter caught from my very sociable DD. Does anyone have any tips of what to do or experience of starting down regs with manflu Should I call the clinic?  

Big weekend    to Morweena, Miss T, Tizzi, OT1, Cate GG with lots of   &   to all

 Wrightie xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Alra- a big congrats on being PUPO!   that everything stays good in "there". take it easy and keep thinking positive thoughts.  we are all      that you tell us of a BFB soon  

Wrightie- the cd sounds perfect... for my dh! another excuse for him to have a snooze on the sofa all in the name of giving me moral support! although his snoring will keep me awake too, shame there isnt a cd to get rid off that    . sorry to hear that you are not feeling 100%. i cant imagine that it will affect your down regging too much.keep up your intake of orange juice and hope that you feel better soon.

monday will be my last primulot day...after which i should expect AF if thats correct? keeping on with the sniffing.... starting to feel a bit nervous now....not really looking forwardto AF as it means i need to book myself in for a cervical dilatation   it was quite painful last time and i didnt even have any treament as we had to abandon the natural fet cycle. ho hum...will just have to grti my teeth. 
to top it all off, i have to have a mole removed from my neck. eek!! went to see the dermo dr. today and he cant identify what it is.....the reason that its so strange is that i am asian and NEVER burn in the sun!    have decided to wait until after FET to have that done, ( its not life threatening) otherwise i think the stress will just finish me off!(especially being injected in the neck...ok he did show me the needle and its tiny.....but still, eeeeeeeek!!!)
enough of me rattling on.....
hope you are all having a good weekend.

Fozi


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Wrightie - I nearly fell asleep listening to the CD yesterday but not quite! I love the idea of DH doing it with you. My DP thinks I'm nuts! Hoping AF will arrive tomorrow but will just have to wait and see. I have a painful tummy this morning but not sure if it's AF pains or not as I don't normally get them! I don't think a cold/man-flu will matter during d/r. If you have a high temperature at any point I would ring them to check how if might affect things.

Fozi - Hi fellow Dilapan lady! OK - how bad is it?! I'm getting a bit nervous about that bit. Do you stay in the unit for the whole 4 hours and do you just sit in the waiting room? I think you should expect AF approx. 3 days after the last Primolut which would be Thurs for you (although I understand this is not always the case)

Alra - Hope your embies are nestling is nicely   

OT1 - Are you OK??

Had a lovely walk yesterday in Oxfordshire - just what I needed to clear my mind. I want to rest more when I start the stimms as last time I made myself so busy I wonder whether saving my energy for my eggs would have made a difference!

Any verdicts on when to start the aspirin  . Also is anybody else taking fish oil supplements? I'm not sure whether it's OK to take the 2 together??

Jo


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello everyone!

JandS - hello dilpan buddy! i thought i was the only one out there who had to have the ghastly thing done!  the very 1st time i had it, it was quite ok. (warning! TMI moment coming up!   ) they wheel you in, knock you out and then wheel you back out.  dont worry, you stay in the bed they dont chuck you into the waiting room     you get to have a nice sandwich and a chat with Rita (the hilarious nurse) and then after bout 4 hours the attending dr. comes and takes it out. it doesnt hurt at all when they take it out, honest!  i dont know why it hurt during the waiting time the 2nd time.....it was like heavy period pains, in the end dr. saab took it out early.  everyone is different and they were quite shocked when they looked at the thingy after they pulled it out, it was hour glass shaped almost, just goes to show just how narrow it is down there!!!   for me, anyway.  please dont worry. i am sure it will be fine. will you be going in for it when your af arrives this week?. let me know if i can answer anymore questions.

Alra- hope the embies are making themselves at home.  

Wrightie-hope that you are feeling better.

SecretB and Ros hop you are feeling well

 to everyone else.

Fozi


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Fozi - Is it done under GA/general sedation then? I don't know anything about it (only that I need it and it costs about £350)! Will I be able to go back to work the next day? I will be booking it when AF arrives (fingers crossed - will be tomorrow)

Jo


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Evening ladies  

Hope you've all had a lovely relaxing weekend, shame they go so quickly ...  

Jo, I managed to stay awake despite breathing in the   golden light (maybe DH snoring beside me helped!!), but I felt really weird through it. I kept getting heavier & tingly all over and I almost felt like I couldn't move. Very very weird. Heres to your AF arriving tomorrow & booking that baseline & Dialpan (good luck for that) ... its getting very very exciting now. I'm not 100% sure on the aspirin, I may started it after EC or ET, I'll consult my Zita west book. Do we need to take it with the injections post ET as I think that is supposed to thin the blood (can't remember what its called   ) What does the clinic advise?? 

Fozi, I can't believe you have to go through all that as well with the dilpan. Glad you don't normally feel too much. What a pain about your mole aswell. Can you wait until after you've done the HPT so then you know if you are PG then they may treat you differently or use a different anesthetic (I have no idea how they remove them!)

Love to everyone else...

 Wrightie xxxxx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

No sign of AF   When you want it to come it doesn't and when you don't want it to it ALWAYS turns up! Didn't realise how frustrating this would be! I've never taken Primolut before so I don't know how long I'm going to have to wait.

Wrightie - Somewhere in the paperwork it says to start aspirin with the Menopur but a nurse at the clinic said by then at the latest  

Jo


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Good evening lovely ladies, 

I missed you! Was reading your posts but couldn't reply - boss was watching me like a hawk  

Alra, big congrats with PUPO! Lots of    for embies to stick and love their new home  

Joe - sorry hun about your AF, they said it should come in 2-3 days after stopping Primolut. How many days is today? 2? Hope it will come tomorrow     I am 6 days behind you and will stop taking Primolut on Thurs and expect AF on Sun-Mon.. 
I think our DHs can be friends - mine thinks I'm nuts too! But I've got Hypno CD anyway! It arrived today, can't wait to listen to it! 
I love to walk in Oxforshire, there are so many fantastic places out there and it's definitely relaxing. Well done you  

Wrightie - Do you take 1000mg of Vit C with zinc? It helps me through the winter without flu. But it doesn't work if you just take vit C without zinc, body doesn't absorb it well.. 
I started sniffing on Sunday and already have headaches but not too bad. 
Wanted to ask you about the hot bottle tip - I can't find it in Zita West book. I probably bought the wrong one   . Should we warm out tummies before ET?

Fozi - last day on Primolut today, right? Hope your AF will come without delay

Secret B, Roz - how are you both doing? Still feeling sick?

Hi to the rest of the team

Olivia xx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I was just lurking and reading your stories.....2 years ago I'd started looking at ACU as my poss clinic and now I'm the proud mummy of twin girls - a year old next week!  I fell pregnant after my first round of ICSI - my sister is also expecting in July following IVF with ACU - they really are an amazing clinic.

   vibes to you all - GOOD LUCK!
xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening ladies!

Jo- am doing an AF dance for you as we speak    .  dont worry about the procedure, they wil def give you anasthetic/sedation.  you might fee a bit drowsy afterwards, may i suggest that you book the next day off work just in case youdont feel up to going in? i am nt sure what the situation with your work is, but last time i had to wait a bit at the clinic, by the time i got home, it was 5.30 (went in for 12.30)  i was just chatting to dh about the cost and i think it was something like £800.dont qout me, but i also thought it was 300, until he reminded me that we have to pay for the sedation....to be honest i am not 100% sure, so just ignore me!  

Wrightie- am def going to wait until way after the FET to even think about having the moley removed. just dont want the stress right now.  

Kabby- Hello! what a wonderful post!   congrats on your gorgeous girls and congrats to your sister. thank you for letting us know, it has really perked me up!  


Olivia- in my book it mentions using the hot water bottle before EC. BUT the dr.saab told me def not to use it after the ET of FET. you can always give the nurses a ring, they are quite good at answering queries. 

hope everyone is well....please could you all do a CD dance for me? am still waiting for my cd to arrive!!  

 
Fozi


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Morning

Been away for a few days and lots of posts to ctach up on! AF arrived whilst away so have scan today and also have to stay for a few hours to have dilapan  . With you Fozi on the angst about that one - not looking forward to it, I want sedation as my dummy ET/biop was so painful last week because of the adhesions I have causing problems. 

Think stims will start this eve or tom.

Great to hear the positive stories. Lots of   and   for all ACU ladies

Better get dressed and get the train!

Lots if love
Kjp xxxx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Just a quick post as we are having friends round for a meal tonight  

Kjp - Hope your scan and dilapan went well today. You'll have to tell me how the dilapan was as I'm a bit nervous about that. Now you can move on to the exciting part. Can I ask how long it took for AF to show up after you stopped the Primolut?

Fozi - I rang the clinic to ask about several things and they said I won't need a GA so hopefully it will just be £350! I don't think my cervix is that bad as they got the catheter through but it then got stuck in the womb as the lining was thickened towards the cervix. Hope your CD has arrived and if not here's the dance         

Alra -    

Olivia - If you do use a hot water bottle don't use it after ET. I think the most important thing is to keep warm during stimming. I've just bought a body warmer off Ebay and booked our boiler in to get fixed! What did you think of the CD?

Kabby - Thanks for your encouraging story. I hope the twins are keeping you busy!

Wrightie - I asked the nurse today and she said to start taking the aspirin with the injections to help the womb lining.

I rang the clinic today to ask about the dilapan and lack of AF (now 4 days since last Primolut). She said it can take up to 10 days to appear but if it hasn't arrived by Friday to go in for a scan. There is a small chance the follie that was about to burst when I started Primolut has developed in to a cyst and will need to be treated some way. More likely though that AF will arrive soon! She also said there was an information sheet on Dilapan (I haven't seen it!) and not to eat too much before I go in so it's a good job I asked!

Hope you're all OK

Jo


----------



## OT1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hallo all  . 

Sorry for radio silence but it has been a rather rollercoaster ride and I didnt want to write and moan and moan when all you seem so excited about starting.

Anyway, we are definitely on for EC on Thurs - have the Pregnyl jab tonight!

I didnt have many follies (13 or so but Dr Saab reckons only 6 are mature) so we'll see.

Will keep you posted -JandS, my AF was late post Primulot but it turned up so dont worry!


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello All

Thank you for the CD dance! it arrived today...look forward to basking in the golden rays!  
left my subrefact spray at work today !!!    (and down regging at the mo)
waited for DH to get home and will then had to drive back into town to get it from school, good job i am a keyholder otherwise i would have been well and trully stuck!  

OT1-    hope your EC goes well.

JandS -  glad you wont have to pay for the sedation, one expense we could all do without! thank you for the CD dance  

KJP -  if you have already had your dilpan thingy, hope that it went well and with no pain.   if you havent yet,   that is all goes ok, i too had a very painful dummy ET.

Wrightie- hope that you are well.

 to everyone. 

Fozi


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Fozi - Thanks! Have to go back tomorrow as they discovered I still have a large cyst. Going to have it aspirated and they will do the dilatation at the same time. At least I will now be out of it! Not looking forward to it - just feels like I keep having new things to deal with.
Start injections tomorrow evening.

Jo - AF came Sun and I had stopped on the Weds. They do have an info sheet on the Dialapan. Will let you know how it goes tomorrow - have had a very frustrating day!

OT1  -  good luck for Thurs!

Lots of   for everyones tx

Kjp xxx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Evening Ladies   

Sorry for being quiet, yesterday was a big day in our household as I started my 1st day of doing some consultancy work & our DD had her 1st full day at nursery, which didn't go too well  Just as well we are only doing it once a week!!!! Good news is manflu has gone  

Looks like lots has been happening & I've been doing so much dancing for CD's & AF arrivals     (I've been secretly reading but not had time to post!!). 

Fozi - So glad your CD arrived   , you prob haven't had time to breath any golden light   yet but I dying to find out if you laughed & managed to stay awake? Nightmare about leaving the spray at work. Poor you you don't need anymore stress!!!! 

Jo - Nightmare about AF not arriving   , that is very very boring I had no idea it takes so long. I'm doing extra bad wedding disco dancing for you honey      !!! Thanks about the aspirin.

KJP - Poor you honey going through ALL this & now a cyst too. Thinking of you lots for tomorrow   hope it goes well & you can start your stimming.

OTI - Good luck for your EC tomorrow, hope the Pregnyl goes ok & doesn't sting too much. Lots & lots of   & hoping your DH swimmers & lovely little eggs get jiggy with it. 

Alra - Enjoy your dinner  

Kabby - What a lovely story & great news on your twins. We love all these    stories and our favourite Dr  . Even more reasons to   him and his clinic !!!

Olivia - Hotwater bottles are def only while stimming, its great to have an excuse to get nice & cosy !!   

Love   &   to all & anyone I have missed.....

 Wrightie xxxxxxxx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

OT1 -   for EC tomorrow. 13 follies is not bad at all and if you get 5 or 6 eggs from the mature ones that's really great - definitely not a poor responder!

KJP -Hope everything went well today.

Wrightie - Sorry DD didn't enjoy her day at nursery   Thanks for the dance!

I've been feeling very   today - thinking too much about how I would have been 33 weeks pregnant, reading SILs Facebooks status (30 weeks pregnant with ICSI twins), and worrying about AF not turning up. Then I get home and spotting has started  So AF should start properly very soon and I can get myself booked in for baseline scan and Dilapan - will probably have to be Monday now though!

I don't think I'm imagining the night sweats as I have now had 3 or 4 this week (was trying to pass it off as a one-off!). Our boiler is broken and I'm still managing to wake up in the middle of the night soaking wet  . Didn't have these at all last time (just hot flushes during the day) but it's more what I imagined the menopause to be like!

Jo


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey ladies it must be bedtime now .... 

Jo - you poor little thing. This journey is such a rollercoaster of emotions & its so difficult keeping positive. I think you are doing a fantastic job of staying level. Fantastic news about the spotting ... you know AF is just around the corner!!!   & then you're off!!! Also I still haven't sussed out how this site works yet so I thought i'd blow you some bubbles but I ended up blowing your bubbles to me so I'm very confused & sorry to have stolen your bubbles (I know not what I do    )

OT1 - Good luck for tomorrow (realise I got my dates wrong in previous post  again   )

Fozi - hope you had a better day today   & have had a breath of that   light 

Has anyone else been turned into a complete div    on primulot or is it just me? I was a bit physco over the weekend & I've even started sleeping in a bra as my (.)(.)ies are feeling a bit tender & heavy. I don't remember any of this happening before. What will happen when I start sniffing ?? No wonder DH is going to the US next week I just hope he is back in time for my baseline (whenever that is!)

Love,   &   to all ....

 Wrightie xxxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Evening!

Went Ok today and did my first injection this eve - quite a day!

Not long until your baseline Wrightie -  


can relate to your feelings Jo. My DS and SIL are both expecting. DS being induced the week we find out about tx

Olivia - Sitting with my hot water bottle now!!

Hello to all ladies and hope various stages of tx going well

Off to bed now - would love some lucky bubbles!!

Kjp xxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello Everyone

I have been lurking around this board for a while as I have been through 2 rounds of IUI at ACU.  

I am now just moving onto IVF - I'm on my second day of Primolut.  I would love to continue my journey with you all.  I think your posts are really positive whilst going through something truly challenging.

A quick bit about me, my FSH is still alrightish at 8.1 but my AMH came out at 13.49 (sub optimal!) but still not bad for an old girl of 41!  I thought I would have been put on a short protocol but they are going to try the long protocol this time round.  

Just a quick question.  Did anyone get cramping on primolut. 

Helen


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Morning Ladies

just typed out a long mesage and then my laptop froze!  

Helen- welcome to the thread.   we are a friendly bunch   . wishing you lots of luck on your ivf journey.  can agree with you on the cramping when taking primulot. i think people vary in their symptoms some get it quite severely some, none at all!

kjp- glad everything went well yesterday. 

Jo- sorry that you have been feeling down   . Its grreat that AF has arrived, at least you can now move onto he next step (even if that is the dilpan!   )  i think i will also be having it next week as AF hasn't arrived for me yet.  hope it goes ok for you.

Wrightie- i hope next week is a better nursery visit for your DD. working with little people myself, we often find that the parents find it more traumatising leaving their children than the other way round!   i can assure you, that after about 20mins the little ones are having a great time, usually running around the room investigating!  
i tried the CD yesterday. i was surprised at how much i enjoyed it. i didnt fall asleep though, i think i was concentrating way too much making my body relax    kept saying "1,2,3, and reeeelax"     will get better with practice i  hope. am also trying to envisage the "golden light" around other areas than my head! so far all i can see is a halo , keep trying to tell it to move to  other places!!!   

Hope everyone is well
 
Fozi


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies!

I've missed you guys! I've been watching your posts but haven't responded...as I'm still with you all on your journeys  

Helen: Welcome...I wish you every success on your IVF tx

KJP: Congrats on your first injection hun.. 

Jo: Sorry you were feeling down   Just think that will be you one day with the same status as your SIL on ********...It will happen   Glad to hear AF has arrived.. I hoped it's changed from a slight knock on the door to kicking it down now!!   

Wrightie: Sorry your DD first day at nursery didn't go well as it should and congrats on your 1st day back at work/consultancy... I hope Primulot doesn't turn you crazy there..

Fozi: Your post made me laff   ...All the best with the CD

OT1: All the best for EC today!! 13 is a good number.... That's how many I had and only 7 fertilised all good embies!!  

Kabby: What wonderful news! And an excellent advert at that! I hope you have a splendid birthday with your twins  

Olivia: How are you doing hun?!   Most of the gurlies have answered about the hot water bottle query... I hope the headache has eased up too  

Alra: How's the 2WW going?   

Morwen: I believe you'll make the right decision that's best for you   ...When is your hysteroscopy?

As for me, I 'm still feeling nauseous now and again and very anxious/nervous for my 1st scan next week Tues    Just seeing my ticker makes my heart jump! 

I wish all of you and anyone I've missed all the best for tx's and  

Secret B xx


----------



## OT1 (Jan 7, 2009)

hallo all! hallo helen, welcome aboard   Acouple of us here are on the sub optimal protocol so do ask if you've any queries! Your AMH is great considering your age (I hope you dont mind me saying that  ) and your FSH is better than mine! I am sure you'll do great. Have you had your OST?

It amazing isnt it how fate strikes, I too have both SIL and S expecting! 

Jo, delighted t hear AF is here, another hurdle crossed.

Anyway, news from me is that we got 9 eggs and Dr S was expecting 7 so thats OK i suppose. He seemed really pleased as he got one from each mature follicle and they popped out v easily, whatever that means. So feeling a bit sore now but otherwise relieved! Now the real fun and games start. I am pretty sure we will be ICSI'd so fingers crossed on fertilisation. Its just such an unknown hand!

BTW, the pregynl was fine, just like the stimming shot. I took it out of the fridge about 20 mins beforehand to let the saline warm up a bit so dont know if this helped. Jab free now til timorrow but have lovely pessaries to look forward to!

 to all


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

OT1 - That's fantastic news. I will be   if I get so many eggs! I hope there's lots of   going on in the lab tonight!

Secret Broody - Feeling nauseous is a good sign even if it doesn't make you feel great. I hope your scan on Tuesday goes well and you get to see that very special hearbeat. Somehow it seems all the more real when you've seen it on the screen.

Fozi - Glad you're enjoying the CD. I've been a bit bad lately and haven't done it for a few days - should do it tonight!

Helen - welcome to the thread! I had a slightly sore tummy a couple of times on the Primolut but nothing to bad. I don't think you need to worry about it anyway.

KJP - your first injection - yipee!! Now you have to imagine that any one of those growing follies could become your future family!

Wrightie - Thanks for trying to blow me some bubbles and don't worry about 'stealing' my bubbles - I haven't got a clue how to do it! That was very sweet of you. I was OK on the Primolut and haven't lost my mind too much this time with the d/r but last time I was REALLY bad! Probably just training you for baby brain!

Alra - How's the 2WW going? Are you back in work?

Olivia - I hope your headaches are getting better. Mine started last night and is pretty bad but hopefully I can start stimms soon and it'll go away. 

Well, AF arrived full force this morning ( ). Bit ironic that I'm actually happy about that as normally it's the last thing I want. Feeling a lot better today so am putting my sad day yesterday down to hormones! Rang the clinic so I am booked for scan and Dilapan tomorrow. I am sooo scared as it's with 'you know who' but there was no other choice. Hopefully it'll be OK.

Will let you know how it goes!

Jo


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi OT1 - Yes I have had my OST and Dr S counted 9 follicles and you did make me laugh with comments about my age!  I don't mind at all being a little bit past it.  I've got DS who is now two and a half so have always felt a little bit younger than my actual age ....... don't look it though ....   

Jo - I am sure it will all be fine tomorrow.

Secret B - good luck for your scan next week

Wrightie - I am sure your DD will settle into nursery really quickly.  I know the first few times can be really traumatic but DS now runs in without looking back!  

Fozi - thanks for the kind words of welcome

Just a quick question.  Dr R wanted me to have some sort of scraping/scoring of the womb on day 21 to aid implantation the following month.  Does anyone know what the ecky peck this is all about.  He's scrawled something on my flow chart that looks a bit like 'endometrial Biopsy' but I'm really just guessing.

Off to bed now - for some reason this primolut is making me really, really tired ................. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Cheers

Helen


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Evening!

Jo - all the best for tomorrow. I had mine yesterday, have some stomach cramps from it but it was OK. Its so true what you say about AF - it is normally the last thing we all want!!

Helen - they did my biopsy at the same time as the dummy ET. Slightly grim but we are all getting used to that!!

Alra - what are you doing during the 2WW. I'm interested to know how much / little people do at this time.

OT1 - thats such great news. Everything is crossed!!

Lots of   and   to everyone

Kjp xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Morning Ladies.

Hope that you are all well.
OT1- keeping everythng crossed for you.  
Jo-  hope that all goes well today. and that "you know who"is just as good as dr. saab etc.
Secret B - hope your scan goes superbly next week.
Wrightie- Morning!

I am a bit jittery this morning and so please forgive me whilst i gabble like a geese    .......monday was the last day i took the primulot and AF still hasnt arrived yet.  i know that i should stay calm....the notes i was given say 2 different things, 1 says that  AF should come 1 week after starting nasal spray (which should have been yesterday, so thats not too bad) the other says that AF should come 2-4 days after i stop taking the primulot, it also says that if it more than 4 days late then to call the clinic...eek! 
what should i do? should i.....
1. just sit tight and wait until it decides to show up.
2. wait and if it hasnt turned up, call the clinic even if that means its over the weekend?

i am sorry, i know i sound nuts, but this didnt happen last time, i just hope its not (another) bad sign  

  
Fozi


----------



## OT1 (Jan 7, 2009)

hi fozi, i called the clinic on day 4 and they told me not to worry and come in and have a scan if it hadnt showed by day 7. AF turned up on day 5 so please try not to worry.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

OT1

    
Thanks so much for the advice.  i had alled the clinic just before i saw your post. and they said exactly what you did!
If AF hasnt arrived by monday, then i need to go in for a scan. please do an AF dance fo me  

going to go try and calm down and listen to the CD.  

  
Fozi


----------



## OT1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Good idea. I have to admit, I got totally sick of the CD after listening to it about 6 times, more so when I didnt want to obsess about all this! I use it now when I want to focus on tx but not want I just want a breath of fresh air. Hope that makes sense! I am starting to panic myself this morning as the embryologist has still not called which cant be a good thing. What a nightmare!!


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

OT1 - I hope the clinic had good news for you this afternoon   

Fozi - my AF turned up on day 6. Sorry - It's so frustrating and worrying waiting but hopefully it'll arrive this weekend.

Just got home after a 10 hour round trip! All went really well and not too painful at all. Start my stimms tomorrow night and have all my appointments booked for the next 2 weeks - work are gonna freak when I tell them on Monday!

Jo


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

Jo - great news to start stimming tomorrow! Yupeeeee! So happy you've got your AF now   Good luck to tell your work on Monday about your appointments. I did tell my boss this week and have to escalate it to HR, etc. - didn't go too well 

Wrightie - I am relieved you mentioned the effects of Primolut - I thought I was the only one! My boobs are huge and sore, I can't concentrate at work and feeling really tired all the time. Was going mental   Happy I finished them now! When do you start down regging?

OT1 - Congrats with 9 eggs, it's ideal qty, correct? Not too many, not too few. Did embryologist call you yet?? How sore have you been next day after EC? Is it possible to go to work next day or it's better to take a day off? 

Fozi - everything is crossed for your AF, hope it will arrive soon hun  

KJP - hope injections are not too painful? Do you use autoject and emla cream?

Helen - welcome! Good luck with Tx, hope Primolut is not giving you the headaches I had - was a nightmare! I had a spotting as well for 1 day..  

Alra - how are your 2ww going? Fingers crossed for you.  

Secret B - Good luck for Tuesday, hope everything goes well. So happy it happened to you hun  

My latest news - I stopped Primolut yesterday and I am already spotting today   Hope AF will arrive fully tomorrow. Scan is booked for Monday, and if all ok I will start injections Monday/Tuesday.. Wish me luck !  

Loads of love

Olivia xx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Jo - glad all went well. Its quite mad when you get all the appointments isn't it! 

Fozi - hang on in there! Sit tight and hopefully AF will make an appearance this weekend.

Secret B - fingers crossed for the scan

Olivia - not too painful at mo. Not sure what either of the things are you mentioned - should I know??

Off for E2 bloods tom am 



Have a good weekend
Kjp xxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

How do you get the 'click to blow' bit under bubbles? Needing some bubble support!!

K x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

kjp - emla cream numbs the skin. Autoject is like a pencil - you push the button and injection is done, you don't even see the needle (for people like me - hate the needles)  
Good luck for E2 test tomorrow   

Forgot to mention - CD is excellent - for worriers like me. Very happy about it, thanks for advice girls!

Olivia xx


----------



## Marozsid (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies this is going to be a quick message 
I hope you are all well, ive been thinking about you all
Unfortunantley I have been really suffering with the morning sickness or should I say all day nausea/throwing up, am now on medication but its not working and i havent moved from my bed for over a week.    dont know what else to do and have now lost over half a stone in a week. 

Im   for you all  

Take care 

Roz
xx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Evening Ladies, its the weekend !!! 

Just written a long post with lots of attention paid to placing of the ies as I do, but have lost it!!

In a nut shell...

Ros - poor poor honey. I have heard of really extreme morning sickness. I can't believe you are now having to experience this. It will pass further into the pg. Hang on in there honey. Really really thinking of you xxxx

Olivia - So glad you are enjoying the golden light  . It really calms me down so much. So sorry about your bosses reaction, what a bummer. You don't need anymore stress. I had it with my boss & when I was eventually pg & he started putting pressure on & I was struggling with not feeling well, I had no problems at all in putting myself 1st & was signed off sick very early into the pg. It will work out ok for you, keep a clear conscious & you are the most important thing

Kjp- Good luck for your E2 test.   

Fozi - AF dancing for you love,   the CD dance we all did worked, so its guaranteed to help! I understood it as due to stopping primulot to bring on AF as it has been suppressed. I think  ??

Jo - Happy stimming ... you are getting so close now. Keep those lovely follies nice & warm as they start growing...

Alra - Hope you are doing ok  

Hiya Helen - Welcome!! I'm suboptimal & only a few days ahead of you. I've had cramps, headaches, tiredness & sore (.)(.)ies and some . I think its all normal   ?? I don't know much about the biop but I think I've heard some chat about it? Maybe call the clinic to get some more information, the nurses will be happy to chat you through it.

OT1 - 9 Eggs, hope you've had a good call from the embryologists today. Thinking of you  

I've started sniffing today & I've already managed to great headaches & palpitations on day one. How does that work?? I think it must be psychosomatic  

Love to all

 &   Wrightie xxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Olivia - will look into the cream. 

K xx



Olivia32 said:


> kjp - emla cream numbs the skin. Autoject is like a pencil - you push the button and injection is done, you don't even see the needle (for people like me - hate the needles)
> Good luck for E2 test tomorrow
> 
> Forgot to mention - CD is excellent - for worriers like me. Very happy about it, thanks for advice girls!
> ...


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning ladies - please may I pick your brains?

I am currently with the ARGC but my FSH levels are too high at the moment for IVF (14.6, 16.1, 14.4 for the last three months). I see that the ACU do a different test based on ovarian reserve - is it possible to have this test done before having to pay out for an intitial consultation? Is it likely that with my high FSH they are unlikely to treat me? Any answers would be great - please be as honest as you can - I'd rather know than waste time that is quickly running out.
Thanks for taking the time to read this and good luck to us all.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Hope you are all well...this is gonna be quick one as i have to dash off......
welllll, you know yeserday whilst i was yapping away posting on here? well AF was sneaking up on me!!  
i felt a right wally when i first called to clinic to telling them i was worrried, and then the next minute, booking the dilapn thing for monday!   am sooooo glad that the same person didnt pick up the phone, i felt really silly!
so thats me booked in for monday....hope that its not too bad. 

jo, really happy that all went well with you.  

Olivia- if all goes well,     looks like  you and i shall be starting the injections at the same time. i too am enjoying the cd.

Roz- sorry to hear that you have been suffering from nausea....hope you dont lose too much more weight.

Wrightie- thanks for the AF dance! it was super effective!   can i ask you to do me a dance to find me a lovely new house? think you ave the magic touch    

  and    to everyone
Fozi


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi everyone  

Fozi: Glad AF arrived!!

Rural Ck: Hello and welcome   As far as I can pick my own brain which didn't take long  , I think it would be best to see a consultant first to discuss you FSH levels before wasting a further fee for an Ovarian Reserve test which which may/not be able produce the results you require. They are a really nice bunch of consultants (See Dr Serhal, Ranieri, or Saab) and will give you straight forward advice as to which steps or tests to take. The Ovarian Reserve test is used to determine the level of drug intake for D/R and Stimming, but I had to produce my FSH levels during my initial consultation which had been done prior to ACU for review... Good luck what ever you decide  

Roz: Soooo sorry to hear of your severe MS...I've heard about symptoms like that too but I cannot believe that it would happen to you   I'm using seabands which has been recommended which keeps mine at bay for now (not sure if that helps   ) I do hope this subsides soon enough... All the best love x

Wrigtie: Sorry to hear about the side effects..but all the best on the sniffing! 

KJP: Hope E2 test went well !!

OT1: 9 eggs- That's excellent news!! I hope they all fertilise      You also made me laff about the CD...  

Olivia: Thanks hun xx   Good Luck with scan booked for Monday!  Glad AF has arrived!! This will be the only time hopefull we will be celebrating it  

To all I've missed...Big hugs to you all  

Secret xx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks like it's going to be busy down at the clinic tomorrow then! It was relatively quiet on Friday.

Secret Broody - Good luck with your scan tomorrow. I hope it is all as it should be.

Fozi - So glad AF arrived for you and you have everything booked in for tomorrow. Are you having the Dilapan under GA then? Must admit I was really surprised it wasn't more painful. We managed to go for quite a long walk (naughty!) and I even began to worry it had fallen out somehow as I thought it would get more painful as time went on!

Olivia - Glad you're getting started too. BTW, the doctor went over my OST results and my E2 on day 3 was 66 and increased to 499 on day 4 after the shot so that sounds like a pretty similar increase to yours. So don't worry too much about the OHSS as they said that kind of increase was quite normal. I think my boss will actually be fine about all the appointments as he has been pre-warned! I'm very lucky in that the bosses in my building tend to keep everything hidden from HR as much as possible as we would end up worse off if they knew what went on! The travelling to London is a 4 hour trip for me so add in at least an hour for the appointment takes up most of the day.

Roz - I am so sorry you are suffering so badly - it must really take the excitement away. I hope it doesn't last too much longer for you and doesn't get any worse  

Rural Chick - I'm sorry but I can't help you with your questions. I do know though that you can have the OST test and not have a cycle at the ACU.

KJP - How did your E2 test go yesterday. Did they change your dose?

Wrightie - Congratulations on starting sniffing! I hope those symptoms don't get any worse! Your boss sounds like a right  . Luckily I have very good bosses, but I do know that right now looking after myself is more important than any thing else where work in concerned. If I get a BFP again I will NOT be doing any presentations (which make me really nervous) as I was freaking out that getting so nervous was going to harm the baby. Who knows whether it did or not?

OT1 - How are you getting on. Can I ask whether you stayed on 5 vials for the rest of your treatment?

Helen - sorry but I don't know anything about the endometrial biopsy thing.

First jab last night went fine. Bled a bit afterwards so I now know to have cotton wool handy! Now I just have to hope that the follies contain eggs this time!

Jo M


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Morning!

Just had another trip to ACU this morning as had to increase my dose to 4 vials following yesterdays blood tests and would not have had enough for this eve. So had four trips to London last week and off 3 times this week!! So annoying that I was there yesterday and not given more menapur - hey ho!!

Jo - thanks for your message. Glad you survived the first jab. 

Fozi - hurrah for AF. Good luck for tomorrow. I had dilapan last week and it was OK. Some cramps but otherwise OK.

Secret Broody - hope your scan is OK tomorrow. I'm going for one too!

Wrightie - hope all going OK with the sniffing!! Are you feeling any better?

Rural chick - not sure about your question. probably best to phone and ask before you can't tied into something that is not right. Good luck!

Helen - I had the biop. They will probably do it at the same time as the dummy egg transfer. Its a bit uncomfortable but its OK.

Lots of love to everyone
Sending   and  

Kjp xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello!

KJP- thats pants having to go to the clinic AGAIN, especially if you live quite far.  am really glad that the dilapan went well for you. i must admit i am a bit nervous from  last time's experience. i am going in by myself as DH is stuck in 3 back to back meetings........would have been ok if he was based at tthe office tomorrow as he could have come with me.but hewill be there whislt i am waiting, so i dont really mind.

JandS- i am so glad that the dilapn went well for you. you made me laugh when you said you though tit had fallen out, thats what i thought when they did it the first time!  

Roz- hope that you are feelin better.

  to everyone
Fozi


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick update - I have bad news I am afraid. Just came back form the scan - my lining is too thick (14mm) and I have to wait until heavy AF arrives.. I am so upset   ACU will wait for 2 days and if still no AF I am back on Primolut for couple of days.  

I know i's not the end of the world but I will probably not start my injections until next week. Can't believe my AF wasn't a real one?  

Anyway, better to get back to work. 

Love you all

Olivia xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies!

Olivia- really sorry that Af has not arrived properly for you     . i will do an AF dance! you will be back on track in no time!. i know you must be dissapointed.

I too had a bad visit today. went in for dilpan and dr. saab took me toa treatment room instead of downstairs....he said he was surprised that i wasnt having sedation ( i was like...     )  anyway turned out that they hadnt booked an anasthesist for me!  THEN i had a quick scan to check all was ok and they found a whopping cyst!      Dr.Saab was lovely and xplained that he 90%thinks it is just "empty" and they will zap it tomorrow when i go in, .......................................
i had to hav a blood test to confirm otherwise if the cyst is releasing hormones, we will have to abandon the cycle!!!  they are gonna call me in a while.
another annoying thing is that DH rearranged his meetings for tomorrow so that he could spend the whole time with me today...and now i am def going to have to go in on my own  

sorry post such a downer........


Fozi


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Fozi, darling - I feel for you   What a bummer! 
I am sending you lots of     for the blood test result!

Hope tomorrow will be better day for both of us  

Olivia xxx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Fozi & Olivia - Big   to you both. I'm sorry you're both being delayed - it's sooo frustrating but hopefully we'll all be able to carry on with our cycles.

Fozi - I have an appointment for tomorrow morning. Might see you there!

Jo M


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Fozi - big  - thats exactly what happened to me last Tues / Weds. We are living parallel lives!! Thinking of you. The same happened with my DH too. Its all so frustrating isn't it.  Hope the cyst is hormone free for you. 

Olivia - sorry you have a delay. Thinking of you.

My visit was not good either today - there was def no fairydust in the waiting room today! My EC is going to be delayed as follies doing nothing at mo - still very small. Dr S said imagine its just the baseline scan today (despite being day 6 of inections) as so little progress.  .  Back on Weds for next scan and dose being increased again.

Jo - hope your appointment OK tom.

Roz are you feeling any better?

Trying to stay positive.    . Bubbles please!!

Kjp xxx


----------



## OT1 (Jan 7, 2009)

KJP please try not to worry. I didnt make good progress at first but they kept upping me, I moved from 4 to 5 to 6 vials and things moved really fast.

Our news is we only had 2 eggs fertilise even though we did ICSI. It has been such an emotional journey of ups and downs but UCH have been brilliant esp Suzanne. We are however going to blast on both embies and ET is booked for tomorrow.  

Hugs to you all.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

What a day! 
kjp, i cant believe that you were there today too!..i agree with you, the fairy dust was in short supply!. i am so sorry that your EC has been delayed am sending you lot of      and      and hope that the follie's progress picks up soon. (have sent you some bubbles) .....
its all so frustrating.....driving me a little bonkers  

Olivia- hope tomorrow is a better day for you too  

JandS- i have to be there for 8.30   bit early, but never mind. hope that all goes well for you.

Blood results are back and the the cyst is just sitting there doing nothing which is good thing for a change!!    no hormones coming out of it.  they have said they wont remove it, just keep on eye on it. 
I am having "you know who" for the dilapn, when the nurse told me i said "oh right" in the flattest voice ever! but i am sure one of you ladies had him for your dilapan if i remember correctly? ......so i hope he will be ok.

sending everyone lots of                 seeing as there wasnt any around today for some of us!

Fozi


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

What a miserable day for so many.  

Fozi - I am delighted that your cyst isn't hormonal and hope your dilipan goes well tomorrow.  I am sure "he who cannot be named!" will be fine although you must have been well teed off that the anaesthetist hadn't been booked.  

OT1 - I am keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow on ET.  It only takes one .....!!

Olivia - really sorry AF is taking it's time to really show up.  Looking on the bright side, a 14mm lining is really good and probably suggests that you will also have a great lining next month when you really need it.

kjp - I am sure your follies will suddenly spring into action over the next couple of days.  The same happened to me on a superovulation IUI and they went from nothing to over 20mm in 3 days.  I did use acupuncture to try and make them grow a bit faster and will never know if this helped or not but I like to think it did.

I am still ticking along on the primolut.  Feeling fine with the odd BAD headache.  Start sniffing in a couple of days.  DH is getting concerned that the mood swings are going to start then    !!  Tee hee!

Take care all.  I'm thinking of you all. 

Helen 
x


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Ladies, ladies, can I just send lots of emergency bucket loads of        What has been going on today 

You poor poor things!  

Fozi, Good news about the cycst not pumping out any hormones but what a   bummer   & then no anethatist, you must have wanted to  I thought that Primulot was supposed to stop cysts growing? Good luck for tomorrow, if you wanted to you could make a request to change who you have?? 

OT1, 2 Blastos!!! Thats fantastic news. They are the Rolls Royce of embies !! Good luck for tomorrow, remember to welcome them into their new home & I'm   they get lovely & sticky tomorrow. I remember Suzanne from 2 years ago, glad to hear she is still working her magic   ... your embies are in good hands.

Olivia, Honey I'm doing more AF   for you!! Can't believe you had a false AF. Are you still sniffing? I can't remember if you were a suboptimal girlie & stopping sniffing when AF arrives.

KJP, I'm doing one of my special follie dances for you  . I'm sure they'll do some nice growing & it doesn't matter if they need a little bit more stimming to bring them on. Sent you some bubbles honey.

Helen, Primulot is a devious little b  gger isn't it? I'm afraid sniffing may not be the best thing either & your DH maybe right, my DH has gone to NY for the week (with work but maybe to escape me   !!!). I've turned into an absolute looney   !! But its a great excuse so you should milk it    !!

Jo, How are you getting on with the stimming?? Hope the check goes ok. 

I'm a bit jealous of all you girls hanging out at the clinic as I want to go too. I haven't been since October. I have my last primulot tomorrow & then I'll be asking for lots of AF dancing too !!! I had a total meltdown at the weekend & i was very embarassed   . I went to a lovely dinner party but forgot my Primulot & was 5 hrs late taking it & then 30mins late sniffing & I ended up in tears in the loo having a panic attack thinking I was messing everything up. I'm sooo embarassed. I called the clinic today & they said its all ok & no prob with the primulot. I am a total & utter  . Oh well, looking forward to my next sniff!!!

Love,   &  a tonne of  to all

  Wrightie xxx

ps sent you all some bubbles too ....


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh Dear,

I've been off for a while and so much seems to be happening. 

Olinivia hun, I hope you get you AF asap. Don't worry, this is a minor hiccup and I'm sure things will go smoothly after that  

Fozi, my dear fellow FETer, sorry about the cyst. Luckily it's more annoying than anything else. Good luck with your dilipan  

OT1, you're nearly PUPO, and with two blastos! That's sooo great!! Good Luck!!!!!

kjp, I hope your follies grow nice and big hun!  

Helen, I hope primolut isn't giving you too many side effects. I did have some headaches too, but they were bearable!

 Wrightie, JandS and anyone else I'm forgetting!

No news from my side. Did not get AF yesterday, which is good but I'm aware it could simply be because of the progesterone pessaries. Otherwise, no symptoms to speak of. Trying to keep PMA, but it's not easy  

Ok, I think we all need some positive vibes, so here it goes
     
    

Love,
Alra XXX


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Alra

4 days to go with no sign of AF!!! You are soooo close honey.    

You are so strong not being tempted to POAS (I am so weak!!!) 

Good luck & hugs amounts of  

 Wrightie xxxx


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Wrightie,

Do you know why I'm not tempted to POAS? Because I'm soooo scared! At least now I can still hope, if I do test and it's negative there'll be nothing left for me. The total lack of symptoms (no sore boobs, no cramps, nothing!!!!) is driving me crazy   Plus, I know that AF could be delayed by the pessaries...

Thanks for your support  hun 

AlraXXX


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all,

I hope today has been more successful for everybody today   

Secret Broody - How did the scan go. I hope you had some good news.

Fozi - How did it all go today? Did you have an anaesthetic in the end? It was sooo busy in the clininc today - there weren't enough chairs! Are you able to start stimms now?

OT1 - I understand it must be disappointing for some of your eggs not to fertilise but having 2 blasts is just FANTASTIC!! Are they back on board now?? Have you got nick names for them? I'm glad you mentioned that you went from 4 to 5 to 6 vials. The clinic just phoned and said my E2 levels are 347 which is a little low so we are going up to 5 tonight with a scan on day 6 (Thurs). However, the fact that you got 9 eggs reassures me that this isn't bad news!

Alra - Not too long to go now. I understand completely where you are coming from about being scared to test. I couldn't even look at the test even after I'd done it (on the correct day!). I've got everything crossed for you.

Helen- good luck for the sniffing and mood swings. You never know - they might not be too bad  

Kjp - Hope your scan goes well tomorrow and your follies are growing nicely. Did they change your scan to a day 6 one after they increased your dosage on day 4? That's what's just happened to me.

Wrightie - I think we are all entitled to at least one meltdown!! Luckily, mine was in the office just before AF arrived! I hope you're feeling a little better now and that AF arrives soon for you.

Olivia - Sorry AF is delayed for you. It's true what Helen said though - 14mm is a great lining and will hopefully be similar when your embies come home!

Well, I was a little suprised my E2 levels are a bit on the low side as my ovaries are aching quite a bit. Hey ho! So tonight 5 vials it is then!

Take Care

Jo


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Just a quikie today, am totally washed out  

Alra-   you are almost there! keeping everything crossed for you!  

Had my Dilapan today. i need to check something with you guys, you know the d. we all talke about is his name dr.b something?
well he was soooooo lovely today, he even said he would get mr. serhal to do the procedure if i wanted.......and then mr S trned up!     he is such a super  star 
sedation was ok, but the pain afterwards had even Rita(ward nurse) pulling my cheeks and saying "you poor little thing"  and thats saying something coming for Rita!  it was awful. but what can we do? just gotta get on with it. am proud of myself for lasting 3 hours and 39 mins with it in me.  so thats done and dusted an have now started the progynova.

Hope everyone is well,    will be back when the soreness has eased a bit.
         
ta ta for now
Fozi


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Girlies,

Wrightie - I am on long protocol, so carrying on sniffing and hoping for AF to arrive soon   Hope your headaches are getting better and acupuncture is still going well  

Fozi - oh no, sorry to hear about the pain hun.. Well done for lasting so long    It's all done now and I bet you are looking forward to the next step. Great news, D S did the procedure..

Secret B - hope your scan went well today and a big flicker on the screen said hello 

KJP - Hope your follies are doing better. I may see you in the clinic tomorrow.

Alra - thanks hun, hope it's just a hiccup like you said   Keeping everything crossed for you! Lots of     not long now  

OT1 - wow, 2 blasts, excellent! Are they both going in? Was ET today? Good luck to little blastos to settle down and start to grow.     You are technically preggies now  

Jo - hope your E2 will pick up soon, I would say it's good your follies are not going mental during first few days. Do you have the same dosage now that you had last year? When is your next scan?

Helen - hope your side effects are better now. When will you start down regging?

No news from me, I am afraid. Still spotting (for 5 days now) but no AF. On the net they said parsley tea can help to get AF   - drinking it now...eeeeek!  Going to clinic tomorrow and I guess I will be back on Primolut. 

Love
Olivia xxx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Evening ....
Fozi, poor you hope the discomfort eases quickly. You are sooo brave & especially with the nurse you mentioned  ^beware^ !!!! So glad Mr S   was with you & looked after you. He is sooooo lovely, love him to bits .....

Jo, Understand you being a bit disappointed about your E2 levels, but as you say its great seeing the results with increasing the vials that OT1 has had. I think they've got it really worked out. I think I'm going to be similar to you as I'm sub optimal, but am beginning to feel more confident about it now, hope you are too .. 

OT1, Hope you had a good ET honey, your 2 precious embies onboard & are PUPO  !!! Who did your ET??

Olivia, Parsley what 

Please blow me some bubbles & do me a AF dance as DD has nasty D&V bug & DH is in NYC until friday night, so today i've been vomited on twice & changed about 15 really nasty nappies, but I took my last Prim tonight yippeee !!!!!

Love to you all

 Wrightie


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Just a quick hello as v tired - just had acupuncture so hoping it will have helped things along.

Fozi - well done! sorry it wasn't great for you but it sounds like you were well looked after (I get a bit confused with which docs are being discussed!)  

OT1 - hope ET went smoothly -   

Wrightie - Hope DD is better tomorrow. My DD does not know whats going at the moment with me keep disappearing! Have blown you some bubbles  

Jo - hope things pick up for you. I'm having a slow start too.  

Olivia - might see you in clinic in the morning!!

Hello Helen, Alra, Secret Broody   Hope tx / scans going OK

Lots of love and wishing for   in the waiting room tomorrow

Kjp xxxx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey KJP

Hope those magic  needles are helping you along nicely?  

What are you going to do during the 2WW with your DD? Are you getting help??

Off to bed now, as DD has just been sick again & think its going to be a long   long night! 

 Wrightie xxxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Wrightie

Its hard to know at the moment as things moving quite slowly so quite hard to plan. Hoping Mum will come up for the first few days after ET and then we will have to play it my ear. Its going to be quite tricky to be totalyy relaxed!
Had another scan today. Follies now about 9mm so slow progress but better than Monday. 
How was your day?

Hello to all other ladies - will try and mail more later. Any new developments??

K xxx



Wrightie said:


> Hey KJP
> 
> Hope those magic  needles are helping you along nicely?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Evening ladies!

Hope the   has been in the clinic today & everyone is having a much much better day!!  

Hey K, we've loosely booked my MIL to come down & stay over a couple of weeks. My main concern is our DD is 15 months & only starting to walk now so needs alot of lifting. I asked the clinic about lifting & they said not to lift anything heavy until after the HPT & my DD is not light (like her mother!)      !! So am planning for MIL to move in & the heart breaking prospect of not lifting my DD   

Great news on the follies growth, 9mm is great & looks like the increased dose has helped, are they now happy with what you are injecting??

Olivia, How did you get on today & how is your parsley tea going down   ?? I'm still AF dancing for you  so hoping it might work for you.

Fozi, Hope you are feeling more human? what happens next  when do you start stimming ??

Secret B, How did you get on with the scan yesterday??

Jo, How are 5 vials treating you ??

Helen, How are you feeing ?? Any  yet ?? When do you start sniffing ??

OT1, Are your embies getting nice & sticky. Hope you are mainly in bed being treated like a princess!! 

Alra, Sending you lots of    vibes. How are feeling honey ??

My news is I've not been vomited on today   & am having AF pains this evening but not getting too excited as I think it took me 5 days before. Just hope we fit my baseline in around DH getting back from NYC & then his meetings next week. Eek!

Take care & love to all you lovely ladies  ...

 Wrightie xxxxx

ps any one eating chocolate?? I haven't had any in weeks & am gasping!!!!


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies!

Sorry for no personals   but, I just wanted to let you know that I had my scan on Tues eventually - (lady Dr was really late   and had to wait over 3/4 hr for her to arrive even though we were first on list and in clinic. DH thought it would take 1 hr max and needed to get back to work) and I was getting wound up thinking DH was going to leave before scan appt.. 

Anyhow, we saw the sweetest heartbeat ever which was absolutely amazing... I'm so happy  

I was 7wks 1 Day, but I always knew I was 6wks and 3 Days....which is what they confirmed yayee!!

I didn't sleep a wink hardly the night before and I didn't realise I was that anxious until I came home, ate and fell asleep at 12.30pm only to wake up 7hs later 

I have my Booking Visit to look forward to next week at HH... to do all of the tests.

Hope all are well. I've seen some not so good news on here but I just wanted to say that you all are in my thoughts  

Secret xxx


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

my dear friends. 

I hope things have improved for all of you since my last post!!  

SecretB, oh hun it must be so exciting to see the HB!!! 

Yesterday evening I decided to test as I couldn't take it anymore, and in a few seconds a got a thick second line!!!!!!  

I couldn't believe it, I was shaking and had tears in my eyes so I had to ask DH to look at it... and he said: there are two lines, what does it mean? (it was our first test ever!)
I couldn't actually say the words, I was in total shock. I had prepared myself (and DH) for a negative result, and I still can't believe it... it's so surreal!!!!

I know it's still early days, and I know anything can happen, so DH and I are very cautious!

I tested again this morning, still positive, so I called the clinic and booked a blood test for tomorrow.

 the little ones decide to stick with me!

Thanks a lot for supporting me ladies and have faith in our clininc.. they're the best  

Love  
Alra xx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Alra!!! Hunny!! OMG!!   Congrats on your              

That's the best news I've heard....you've made my day!!   I just reminisced as to when I got my BFP... I never seen that before either and had to ask DH to check too even though I bought the clearblue that says 'pregnant' on it and how many weeks gone I am    

So happy for you and DH, all the best for blood test tomorrow  

Secret xx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG !!!!

Alra its just the most amazing news. Big Big Big congrats on your 

Good luck for your bloods tomorrow...

Its really cheered me up. I love our clinic &  

 Wrightie xxxxxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow Alra - I am so happy for you - it has bought tears to my eyes!!       How absolutely wonderful - it goes to show how great our clinic really is!  Here's to a very uneventful 9 months!

Secret B - Great news on the heartbeat.  It's really special and somehow makes it all seem so much more real.

OT1 - I hope you have your feet up taking things really easy so that those embies can bed themselves in nicely.

kjp - I'm really pleased that your follies are beginning to grow.  You'll soon get there.

Wrightie - doing the AF dance for you  

Jo - I'd be really interested to see how you are getting on with 5 vials.  They are starting me off on 5 and reckon they may have to go up to 6.

Fozi - I am pleased you have the dilipan over and done with.  I was scanning the internet about it and found a research paper by our very own Mr S, Dr R, Dr I etc.  They proved that pregnancy rates were about 50% better after a dilipan as embryo transfer was made much easier and therefore less embryo trauma etc

A big  to anyone I have missed off.

My news is that I went for my Endometrial biopsy yesterday.  As usual they were running about 30 minutes behind in the clinic and I got chatting to one of the theatre nurses in the waiting room.  A really funny lady.  She asked me if I was one of those internet girls (!).  She had been on this thread and read all the comments.  She said that if we wrote anything about her she was going to stop our medication!!  She was laughing about the comments made about the Drs.  Anyway, I was called for my biopsy with "He who shall not be named" - yes Fozi his name does begin with B!  He was absolutely brilliant (in fact he was great when I had him for a scan previously).  Although he did ask me lots of questions about what I thought of the clinic, the Drs, my treatment etc.  I got a very strong feeling that this is a well read thread!  I was honest and said that sometimes I felt rushed after a long wait to see someone and that one of the Drs was always a bit miserable (saying that she was smiling away yesterday - thought her face was going to crack!).  I acknowledged that the clinic was bound to be busy and Dr B did say that it would be getting busier because of all the publicity recently.  

Anyway the Biopsy was pretty painless (even though I was warned that it could be quite nasty by the Dr).  I have been sniffing away for the last couple of days and feel fine apart from (this is for you Wrightie) the need for chocolate!  I have been eating a strict Zita West fertility type diet full of beans and pulses and yesterday I had a really strong urge to blow it and stuff my face with chocolate and have a glass of wine!  I met some friends for lunch after my clinic appointment and had a really unhealthy PIZZA and then had a CURRY for dinner washed down with a glass of wine and a bar of chocolate!!!!  I'm feeling pretty darned guilty today!

Love and      to you all!

H
x

PS - Wrightie, a friend of mine actually went to the Zita West clinic when she was trying for DD at ARGC.  She was told that the odd bar of chocolate and glass of wine really wouldn't hurt.  Anything that made you feel less stressed was actually a good thing!


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,

thanks for your kind words   

On the subject of food, I just wanted to say that I've had pizza every Fri night and a tiny piece of (organic) 70% chocolate every day... Of course I try to be healthy, but IVF is hard enough without the need to stress over a pizza and some chocolate!!

Loads of love and  babydust  babydust

Alraxxx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey H  

They read the thread         ... eek I'm changing my ID to something like "You'll never guess which patient I am" what do you reckon ??

   

Glad you are sniffing too, you are so close to me & the protocol & really pleased the biopsy was good.

Great news on the chocolate ... I raided the cupboards this morning & found some uneaten choc xmas tree decs   ..... desperate times ladies!!! I'm not doing a strict zita west diet because I bought her vitamins which I thought would be just as good!!! (they 're in a nice frosted glass bottle) I'm such a sucker for marketing, even though I've worked in it forever   !!!

Keep doing the AF dance for me please!! I did the tissue paper test (TMI warning) & made a prediction on seeing feint pink that I  think it'll be sat for me, so in that case I'll stop sniffing on sunday night & maybe stop being a total lunatic    hurrah!! I had 3hrs sleep last night as I was worried DD had eaten a poisonous plant & ended up calling DH in NYC in the middle of meeting, calling the Drs & then calling casualty. By the time I spoke to all these people the danger time had passed anyway! (It was a 3yr old dried sprig of lily of the valley I was using as a book mark in my zita west book, by the way  )

Off xmas dec hunting ..... yummy & trying to get out the house today as I think DD is now a bit better (I have cabin fever)!!

 Wrightie xxxx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Alra - What fantastic news. I hope you are     and  ! That's absolutely brilliant!

Sorry to bring a bit of a downer on the conversation but I'm really disappointed and haven't been able to speak to DP since my scan this morning, so I need to get this off my chest. I only have 5 follicles (today is day 6). They are a good size and womb lining is good but given what happened last time I am scared that I won't get any eggs at all this time round   I don't know whether we'll have to call it a day if this happens. Waiting for the clinic to call later and tell me what to do next. 

Jo


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello ladies

Fistly a big hi to you all....sounds like some good news on here. Secondly let me tell you all I am the hubbers, so as posted on HH site ... please be gentle with me. I can now say the word period without bracking into sweat but an expert I am not  

So...we had a failed cycle at HH...and Dr has sent letter to UCL for referal there. I am hoping Brett will call me tomorrow with an appt & we can going again.

Any advice from you lovely lot?


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies


first of all Alra-  omg  omg!!!! i am soooooo happy for you!  
      i fell like jumping up and down! you must be over the moon!

bigfish123- welcome to the thread! and well done for psoting hope that doesnt sound patronsing   ) its just that my dh lurks in the background and never posts himself!    i am so sorry about your failed cycle. i know how you must have felt having had one myself in sept 08. BUT its time to move forward! and i wish you lots success with your/your DW's treatment. all the dr.s at the clinic are fab.

Jo- i am so sorry that you are worried at the moment.    hope that you have spoken to the clinic and have been reassured , or at least know where you stand. its horrible feling like this,  

Wrightie- doing an af dance for you as we speak!       . glad DD is ok, but what did you mean when you said.......... "Off xmas dec hunting ..... yummy" ? is that xmas decorations you are talking about? i know you have been feeling a bit starnge cos of the meds,   but you do realise that its january?    

OT1- hope your embies are settling in nicely.  

Helen- oooo errr missis!!! your post made me laugh so much    i can believe that you got busted by a nurse!!! its so funny to know that they now know what we really think ( if that makes any sense!)  glad that everything went well and that dr  was great!

went in to pick up another spray bottle today.... waited for 1/2 hour just to see the nurse for about 4 mins! oh well, on with the sniffing!  

i gotta dash,.......i am sure the dinner is burning,    
sorry for all the personals i have missed, hope that you are  all ok  
Fozi


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Evening ladies & gent !!!   

Jo, You poor poor thing you must be feeling very stressed at the moment, sending you big big   's. Hope the call went ok & the clinic have got some suggestions to help you, or can honestly set out your options. Sending you lots of     honey.

Bigfish, welcome you brave man. Its good to have you onboard to hear it from the other side. I don't know if you are interested but they run an excellent open evening I think the run them (free) on the 1st weds of the month. Its a really good way of finding out about the clinic & I think you get a chance to speak to drs afterwards. My personal experience is great as I have a DD from my 1st cycle in Feb 2007. They certainly are the clinic to get the results & we are all big fans of Mr Serhal  . My DH loves to read the post, but I'm not sure he'd ever be brave enough to post so I'm very impressed  

Fozi, Hey honey, are you jabbing yet ?? Can you feel anything growing? It's sooo exciting. I'm hoping not to be too far behind you!

Love to all ....

 Wrightie ...er I mean ....You'll never guess which patient this is !!! (totally anonymous) xxxxx

PS Fozi, Its choccie xmas decs I have found..... yummy!   
PPS Anyone elses (.)(.)ies escaping out the top of their bras  (sorry bigfish)


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello everyone, 

I am a newbie so please forgive any errors as have never posted before although have been lurking for years!

I am starting my primulet tomorrow and cannot wait for the whole thing to start.

Have been following this thread for a while now and reading all of your stories.

Congratulations Alra.

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Ladies and BigFish,

Alra -   congrats!!!!!!! OMG, it's fantastic news! You know what I think? The success rate of this chat is about 90%   Somehow it just helps us to get pregnant - that's my verdict.   Good luck with  blood test hun  

Jo - so sorry to hear about 5 follies. I thought it's not bad and I am actually hoping for 5 myself   I   and hope you will get a good phone call to carry on with Tx. You are my cycle buddy   Keeping everything crossed

Secret B - congrats with scan and HB   All teh best for the next one

Wrightie -    for AF from me! I have a tip how to get full flow AF (if no pregnancy) - get some fresh parsley, pour boiling water on top, leave for 10-15 minutes and drink during the day like tea. My AF started within 3 hours!!   And lining went from 14mm to 3mm overnight. 

Helena - I am with you - had pizza and glass of wine (a large one!) last night and don't even feel guilty about it today  It was fantastic treat..

BigFish - welcome, like Wrightie said you are a brave man to join us. It's my first time so I can't really advice. But I did my research and I believe if you are accepted in ACU, your success  chances are around 60% - the best in UK.

Paula - welcome, hope you don't have too many side effects on Primolut.

I've got AF (Thanks for AF dances sweeties), scan and everything looks good at the moment. Start stimming today - DH is nervous to give me the first injection - hee hee  . Still sniffing and really happy to move to the next stage now. Blood test on Sunday..

Love
Olivia xx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for your kind words. Clinic called and have upped my dose to 6 vials. E2 levels have risen quite nicely so I just have to   there's eggs inside those follies and hopefully some more will grow. I will have another scan on Saturday.  Is the main door open at the weekend or do we have to go in another way?

Olivia - How exciting to be starting the stimms. You'll be having EC before you know it! Did you have a few more Primolut or did AF just arrive?

Paula - welcome to the thread and good luck with your cycle.

Secret B - so glad you got to see that heartbeat and all looked well. 

Wrightie - I just had the one escapee last time which lasted for 3 months but all is back to normal and haven't had the same problem this time! You made me laugh when you mentioned chocolate. I seem to go off it when I start the drugs but I could really do with some right now! Glad you haven't been puked on today and I hope AF arrives soon.

Bigfish - Welcome to the thread. I think your other half should be very proud of you for coming on here. I haven't really got any advice other than to say I have been very impressed with the clinic and feel like I'm being monitored much more than at my last clinic.

KJP - Hope things are going well for you. I'm worried my follies are growing too quickly! I think one of them was 15mm and it's only day 6  

OT1 - Sending you lots of sticky vibes

Jo


----------



## OT1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Jo, I have just sent you a PM.

All well here, just trying to sit out the 2WW!!

Alra, wonderful news, delighted to hear that, knew you could do it.
 to everyone


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi ladies, I'm new to this site, thought I'd say hello and chat to others using the same clinic as me. I'm Nikki, 29, been ttc for nearly 2 yrs, unexplained infertility (very frustrating). Had 3 failed iui's, now just starting ivf and absolutely petrified!!! Been seeing Mr Saab mainly, he's really lovely and at least explains things properly. Luckily I've not had any encounters with Dr A - I've seen him around though and he doesn't look like the friendliest Dr there!

Started my primolut last week, due to start buserelin this sat - any horrible side effects to expect? What I'm really scared about is I have to have a dilapan - DET & hycosy didn't go too well, narrow cervix and slight bend there too. Was very painful. I'm dreading it, more than the EC I think! I noticed a few of you have had it done, how did the pain compare to the DET? (that killed me!). Can't afford to have it done under sedation, so will need to grit my teeth I think! I think what's worse is it has to stay in for 4 hrs - don't know how I'm going to cope. Do they make you go back and sit in the waiting room or can you lie down somewhere?

Also, I wanted to ask about the drugs. I see most of you have said not to get them from the clinic as they're really expensive. Can I ask acu for a prescription or does my gp have to prescribe? And do acu charge for writing a prescription?

Thanks, sorry for all the questions, still can't quite believe I'm having ivf but starting to get to grips with it all. 

Nikki x


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello ladies and gent

Nixpix - welcome.  You are just behind me at the moment.  I have been sniffing for a few days and feel a bit washed out but otherwise fine .... except for monstrous chocolate cravings!  I'm afraid I don't know about the dilipan.  I bought my drugs from Healthcare at Home.  The clinic wanted £1500 for my drugs and Healthcare at Home provided them for £700.  You just ask the nurse for a prescription and she will happily give you one without charge.  If you don't ask, the clinic will automatically give you their drugs at a 100% mark up!  It is best to phone around all the different companies to find the cheapest supplier at the time.  There is a great thread on FF for cheap drugs and all the drug companies and phone numbers are listed on it.

Jo - I am sure OT1 has told you but the main entrance is closed at weekends so you have to go through the big wooden gates just before the steps to main reception.  They are quite often closed and you have to ring the bell and wait for the guard to let you in.  He will ask you to sign in and then you can enter the ACU through the automatic doors on the right hand side.  

J&S - I'm really thinking of you but delighted that your E2 levels are looking good.  Sending you lots of positive thoughts   

Olivia - happy jabbing!  You are nearly there!

Bigfish - a very warm welcome to you, you brave, brave man!  My DH loves hearing about our exploits but would never have the guts to post himself!  

Hello Paula - really pleased you are joining us on this really supportive thread.

Wrightie - hope you tracked down the last of the Xmas decos!  It is getting so sad that I scoffed my DS's last milky bar!!  I have to stop this chocolate frenzie!!!  I am turning into such a  

More   to you all.

H (notice the shortening of my name in the hope that I will become anonymous to clinic staff reading this thread!!!)  
x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Jo - no, Dr Saab gave me 2 days (until Weds) for AF to arrive before going back on Primolut. I've got a full flow on Tuesday night and Weds scan was good (Thanks God). Have seen nurse on Weds as well and arranged all my appointments. 
Today is your D7 of stimms, right? Do you have any side effects? My boobs are painful today   (sorry BigFish) I only had one injection so far. 
Is your EC on the 5th? I am 6 days behind you hun 

Nikki - welcome. Don't buy Pregyl injections from Fazeley Pharmacy, big risk it will get delivered warm. Waste of money, just get it locally. 

Speak later 

Olivia xx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nikki - that is really good advice from Olivia re the Pregnyl injections.  A couple of the pharmacy's I called advised getting a separate prescription for Pregnyl as it is imperative that it is kept cold and accidents can happen with cold storage via courier.  Mine did arrive in a refrigerated van and so went straight from one fridge to the other.  Also, just so you are aware, ACU provides needles, water, wipes, sharps bin etc so no need to order that.  You can just get it from the nurse.

Cheers

H


----------



## Faith38 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,  Just a quick one... 
I got a bit confused about who’s Dr is who… Is the Dr that Fozi said was sooooo lovely, and Helen thought was brilliant (Dr B) is Dr. B Abramov ? We also found that he was excellent, friendly and very professional.
Faith38


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes that's right he is Dr Benjamin Abromov thus the confusion with the Dr A and Dr B names.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies and Gentleman!

big Welcome to our new friends.  

Helen, oops sorry i meant "H" - my DH told me off when i said that you had been caught out by a nurse    he said that my username is too close to my real name. i just said to him "no its not, my name isnt Fozi Bear, cos THAT would be nearer to the username than my real name" . he started laughing when i told him someone was actually using a REAL name.        although i am sure that is you undercover name      
Nikpix- hello dilapan buddy. i too had the most horrific Dummy ET and have had 3 dilapnas since then (one of them it turnd out we had to abandon the natural cycle anyway)  i have had it under sedation as recommended by Dr Serhal. (could do without the £800 bill, what what can we do? )  i am sure that you will be fine, not sure what they do with you if you dont have sedation.... i would check with them beforehand.

Faith38-hello! yes you are right, i am sure thats the dr we have been talking about, ( he is not my primary consultant, but was going to do my dilapan last week) maybe mr. serhal had a word with him about his bedside manner!  

Wrightie- still sniffing and taking the progynova at the mo..... going for scan and bloods next tuesday, wont be taking injctions for a while. NOTHING is growing!!!  ( excuse me Bigfish)  i wish it would cos i could do with a bit of growth in the (.) (.) area!!      it would be great!  so there will not be any chances of anything escaping  either!        BUT i am getting quite forgetful, so maybe its my braincells that are escaping!  

JandS - keeping everyhthing crossed for you. hope things continue to progress well.   

I just found out today that we are being ofsteded         next wednesday and thursday. luckily as i am now part time, i will miss it as i work monday and tuesday now.      i did offer to go in     , but was told that we should keep things as "normal school routine" and besides, i have had to suffer 2 inspections already!!! 

Hope everyone is well.  

        

Fozi (not Fozi Bear)


----------



## Faith38 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks, real relief...
Faith


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Its the weekend ladies & gent !!!! Yippeee !!!!   

Welcome Faith & Nikki!

Absolutely agree on the Pregnyl bit. I saved about £600 buying the drugs from Fazeley but the Pregnyl turned up warm (18 deg & it should be stored no higher than 8 -I think). Called them & got no joy at all. So will ask for another prescription & try to buy locally or acu I think it was about £20-30 from the ACU vs £7.50 from Fazeley. 

Secret Squirrel codename "H", I'd totally lost track of who was what with the Drs, so as I'm about to get back on it so thanks for clearing it up! 

Olivia, Good to hear stimming is working. How is DH shaping up - is he becoming a bit of an expert now??

Jo, Great news on the E2 levels, sounds like everything is going well with you honey. Thinking of you lots. When is your next scan & bloods?? My DH is back from NYC tonight, have hidden all evidence of choc xmas dec consumption!!! 3 months of escaping (.)(.)ies amazing!!

Fozi Bear, My (.)(.)ies are out of control!!! Can't believe its not something everyone gets!! I'm hoping to tame them again at some point in the future but am also very happy to let do their own thing if I get a BFP!! From what you are saying about stimming, we may be doing it at the same time. 

I'm now deep undercover so I'm going to type this bit in code ....    So Fozi Bear I was really smart just like "H" & not a   at all & my username is NOTHING   at all like my real name & NOBODY  would ever guess who I am in real life !!! Looks like AF WON'T   be starting tonight / tomorrow morning as I've had NO  spotting at all so I WON'T   be calling the clinic on Monday to make an appt for a Tues baseline scan which of course I'm NOT  really excited about at all. So not anything going on here at all!!!  

Love &   &  to all 

From someone whose real name is NOTHING   like   Wrightie at all xxxx


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ladies...

Thanks for your kind welcome into your world...but please.... I know that I am in yours so no more apologies....I know that I am the bigfish out of water so to speak  And special thanks to one of you for sooooo helping me  

So...myself & wife have an appt in a few weeks...back in the saddle so to speak

Good luck to all....and an open invite should you ever (as if) need a different point of view to ask me

thanks again

Bigfish


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

Wrightie- The thing about (.) (.) ies is that they have to be of a certain size to then start escaping when we start taking the meds.unfortnately although mine do enlarge, there is still no chance of them actually escaping!!    
i too am defintately NOT   going in on tuesday for scan and blood test and will maybe NOT see you there!      Am glad that af did NOT start for you    and that you are NOT excited at all.    however, i Am happy for you that your DH is back tonight.

Bigfish- good luck with your upcoming appntment. hope that all goes well

       to everyone
        

Fozi


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Evening all ... hope you are having a lovely weekend  

So Fozi will I recognise you by the bear suit    ?? (NOT that I'll be there anyway!!   My (.)(.)ies have never recovered from being PG the 1st time round. I used to have little ones once. That is certainly an upside to it all !!! 

Olivia, Quick question re your AF that wasn't. If you don't mind TMI   Mine has started today, but its not as full as I'd expect. No clots (sorry everyone ) and not lots of it, about what I'd have on a day 2-3, but still fresh blood (sorry). Is this something like you had when you thought AF had visited  Am thinking about getting some parsley tomorrow just to be sure   yukk! 

Enjoy the evening

 Wrightie xxxxx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all - bit   isn't it?!

Wrightie - I hope AF starts properly for you soon - sure sounds like she's on her way.

Fozi - How are you feeling on the Progynova - any side effects. How long do you think it'll be before ET? Glad you have missed your OFSTED inspection! I get the impression they are not the nicest of things. At least they aren't every year.

Bigfish - great news on the appointment. You'll be there before you know it!

Nixpix - welcome! I also got my drugs from healthcare at Home and the Pregnyl was delivered safely and cold. I've used them before and the same went for the last time so I would recommend them. I had the dilapan with no anaesthetic and it was absolutely fine - not half as bad as the HyCoSy!

Helen - I'm afraid I use my real name too but I don't care!! Thanks for the advice on how to get it at the weeekends - good job I asked I think!

KJP - How are things going for you? I hope your follies have grown nicely. 

Olivia - Is it day 4 for you now? Did you have a blood test today - hope it went well if you did. BTW my dose last year was only 150 (2 vials) so we are now on triple that!

We drove in to London yesterday for the day 8 scan and blood test. DP had suggested cycling in but it must be at least a 50 mile round trip. Call me a wuss but I don't fancy that on day 8 of stimming!! Luckily it was really quiet and it was much cheaper and quicker than the train. The scan showed 5 large follies and 3 new ones which are quite small but hopefully they can catch up before EC which at the moment is still booked for Friday. I'm feeling a lot happier now. The doctor was very encouraging and she said everything looks good and not to worry. She also said there is no reason why the follicles should be empty again. My E2 levels have also risen and are higher than they were on day 8 last time (not a huge amount but just a little). Back again tomorrow for day 10 scan and blood test. I think this is the first time in my life I've worried about the snow instead of getting excited (another sign of old age!)

Jo


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you are all well, I am on day 3 of primolut. It is fine. I know I am moving way ahead of the game here but does anyone know about the protocol for ET, do they always transfer 2? I am very worried about having twins that may be premature, I have been reading the link on the home page here. I would really like one at a time. Are your chances drastically reduced by transferring 1? Dh just wants to go for it but then he is a natural optimist and I am a pessimist. 

Anyone else feel that time is crawling by before they can move onto their next stage?

Px


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Afternoon!

Wrote a long mail on Friday evening with lots of personals but for some reason its not up on the board so will quickly mail again now!

On Day 12 of injections now and looks like EC will be Friday as things took time at the start. Went in for a scan this morning and there are 17 follies doing OK. Hormones seemed to maorly kicked in Fri /Sat (my poor DH) but had acu yesterday which seems to have calmed things a bit! 

Alra - big CONGRATS!!! Woo - you are giving me hope!! 

Fozi - so pleased you have escaped Ofsted thats the last thing you need (fellow teacher!) Might see you on Tuesday as in every day day now.

Wrightie - hope the parsley helped!! Any developments?

Jo - looks like we could be EC buddies on Fri!   

Olivia  - hope you are doing OK. How are the injections going?

Hello Helen, Paula and Nixpix - hope tx going OK so far  

DD has been at Grandma's this weekend so I could have some rest. Need to quickly finish jobs before she returns

Lots of love and bubbles and   

K xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening Lovelies

Sorry, this is gonna be a quick one.....my legs are killing mo from walking in the snow today (and trying not to fall over!   ) cant bear to think what i will be like tomorrow when the pain kicks in properly  

KJP- ohhh EC on Friday? wishing you lots of luck.    drink loaaaads of milk and warm up your tummy before then  

Jo- am so glad that your appointment went well and that you are feeling much happier now.    i havent had many side effects with the progynova, am a bit worried as i thought i would have had a lot more (i know last time was a fresh cycle and this one is a FET....but still....)  might ask the nurse/dr tomorrow when i go in for scan and bloods. Paul Serhal said that the ET for FET's is not so dictated so we have a wider amount of time to have it done (if thats makes sense), i am hoping it will be next friday (the 13 th    or a few days after that) ............will have to see what they say based on scans and bloods.

right. am gonna go as my thighs are starting to spasm   ( am such a light weight    )

 to everyone
        
Fozi


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Evening!
Made it in to the clinic today but they were very short staffed. Felt sorry for those that were there.

Have to trek in again tomorrow - hope the trains are running. Nearly at EC 

Hope everyone OK

K xx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

KJP - nightmare wasn't it. Were you there when the receptionist had a massive argument with a client?

I'm now Thursday for EC - shame as Friday would have been optimal.

Jo


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

No I wasn't but it was all brewing, felt so sorry for her!!
Will find out if I'm Thurs or Friday tomorrow.
Good luck with it all - let me know how it goes  
K xxx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi lovelies  

We're in tomorrow too for my baseline so hoping for better conditions as we had 13" last night  (of snow )!!! 
Maybe we'll all be sitting there in reception wearing our disguises of fake mustaches !!! 

Does anyone know whether ET are done at the weekend ??

Jo, honey why are you having ET on thurs if fri is better?

Good luck, hope we all have good appts & there is loads of   & not stress (Jo & K what happened today?) in the waiting room. Love to all...

 Wrightie  xxx 

ps Fozi, hope you aren't limping too much


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Ok, so we have our first appt Monday with consultant. It scheduled for 90 mins ? Apart from testing my wriggles, what else do they do/test at first appt as this seems a long time? What should we expect?

Hope everyones feet are getting warmer


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey bigfish,

Good luck with your appt- the time will rush by I assure you as you will have loads of questions and they have loads to explain to you, along with getting bloods done etc - we were in there for 1.45 for the first appt and it felt like 5 mins.

I have been really busy lately but reading the posts in spare moments - love your moutache idea Wrightie   and is a will be a bit more circumspect in future when writing about nurses!

we are hoping to start this month when AF arrives, but PS is insisting we have a donor backup for our cycle which I am not too happy about - I am hoping they can freeze the eggs if I make any but DH does not have any sperm on the day - I know they are doing this for Suzie E but would love to hear from anyone else.

Sorry no personals am at work but have been following all the stories- Alra congrats!
LOL
C


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello everyone - hope you are enjoying the snow .........  brrrrrrrr   

Bigfish - the 90 minutes is needed for them to take a really detailed medical history of yourself and Mrs Bigfish.  I would suggest that if you have a semen analysis from your last clinic that you bring it along.  We had an old one from our fertility consultant and Dr R said that we didn't need to do another one (saves a few quid!).  Make sure you give the results to the receptionist when you arrive as she takes anything you have straight through to the Dr.  The Dr should also tell you what treatment he feels would be best for you at this time.  There is plenty of time to ask questions as well and the Dr should be able to tell you what percentage odds he gives you for success depending on which treatment you go for.  Also, if you have any blood test results from your old clinic it is worth bringing these along as well so they don't duplicate tests.  We had had all our blood tests including the HIV, Hep C and B and swabs etc done already so there was no need to repeat them.

Hi C - excellent news that you are hoping to start this month and I hope you get a solution to your problem.  

Alra - hope you are still feeling fine!

Wrightie - hope you baseline scan goes well and that your moustache disguise works a treat!

Jo - Why is you EC on Thursday if Friday is optimal?

K - I feel a bit sorry for you having to trudge up and down to the clinic in this weather.  

Fozi - good luck with your scan and bloods today

Paula - I am sure they will only transfer one embie if it is worrying you.  You should give the clinic a call to put your mind at rest. 

Secret B - hope you are still feeling fine!

As for me - I had my last primolut on Sunday so now waiting for AF!  A bit crampy but nothing doing at the moment.  I have sent DH out trekking through the snow for some parsley!!  How long did it take you lovely lassies before full blown af showed her face please?  It is ridiculous worrying about it only on day 2, but I really would like to go to the clinic on Thursday for baseline scan as I have some child care issues on Friday which would make a visit really difficult or which would mean taking DS along kicking and screaming.  Ho hum!!  

Sorry if I have missed anyone out.


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Just got back last night from a long weekend in York - was so lovely to chill out before all the scary stuff starts!! 

H - thanks for the info, I called them on fri and are sending a prescription in post, but in meantime they've faxed it over to me today so I can start to get some quotes incase post delayed with the weather! I've got cyclogest, menopur, vibramycin, voltarol (why suppositories?! - yuck!), progynova and pregnyl. Going to be a walking chemist lol!

Olivia - thanks to you also for your reply, I looked at boots and they seemed quite good value, don't know if anyoone's used them? Will look at healthcare at home as lots of you have reccommended them. That's great they supply the other bits! I work in a vets though so if necc I can always buy some bits from here!

Fozi - I'm petrified about the dilapan, is it really uncomfortable? I'll check with them what will happen to me after, don't really fancy sitting in that waiting room for 4 hrs!! And dh will have to go back to work so I'll be there on my own bored silly.

Wrightie - thanks also for your message, I'll also try a small independent pharmacy and see what they can do, need the injections for beginning next week and with more snow expected a little worried I won't get it intime.

J&S - thank you sooo much for putting my mind at rest re the dilapan - I was hoping someone else had gone through it without anaesthetic. I've been so worried about it. What happened to you after you had it put in, was it a quick procedure and did it hurt for the full 4 hrs? (sorry for all the q's, just want to be prepared!) Glad to hear your follies are growing nicely, and sorry to hear last time you had empty ones, that must have been a huge dissappointment. Is this your 2nd attempt then?

KJP - hi, good luck for your EC, hope they collect lots of good eggs!

Well, I started my buserelin on sat, so far (fingers crossed it stays this way) I've not had any s/e at all, finish my primolut on weds. Only things i feel is constantly hungry! (maybe that's the cold weather tho and I'm using the drugs as an excuse!)

Hope everyone is well, and thanks for making me feel so welcome  

xx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Nikki

It sounds as though your prescription is much the same as mine!  Healthcare at Home were the cheapest I could find for the Menopur (which was the bulk of my prescription as I am a bit past it and they thought I would need a lot of stimming!) - I think it was about £10.90 per vial of Menopur at H at H and about £15 at Boots.  The other bits on the prescription are much the same cost wise wherever you go.  My quotes differered in price by about £450!

Happy phoning!

H
x


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

I am back from the clinic with my moustache intact! I've even decided to use my real name now (Cheryl Cole ) to avoid any confusion. Hope everyones day is going warm & well .... 

Nik pix, Its def the drugs making you hungry - believe me any excuse & I'm eating! You are well on your way now if you are about to finish your Prim.

Bigfish, Good news on the appt. I seem to remember there are a million forms to fill in too, so they may have added time for that. Also I remember being given a free scan too (lucky me  !) so they might even want to take a look at Mrs BigFish!

Jo, How are you getting on honey & whats the score with your EC on thurs vs fri  ??

Paula, I can't remember if I told you but the embryologists are fantastic & will really spend time with you before ET to help you with your decision. You may find there is a clear winner, or you might have lots of beautiful big fat embies so the choice may be more difficult. The embryologist will give you an idea of what your chances are too. We got to blastocyst and was told we had a 65% chance of being pg. If we got pg then there was a 45% chance of twins. We went for 2 & got a single pregnancy. Hope this helps reassure you that you will be given alot of information to help make up your mind.

Codename H, I'm doing the AF  for you honey! I finished Prim on tues & got proper full on visit sat night with spotting friday & a light visit all day sat. Loads of cramps though. It doesn't feel like a normal one! Hope it works out for you on the right day. Understand childcare issues. We took DD today & she was opening drawers but very impressed by the scanner   its not easy when you factor in the journey there & back its very boring for them.

Cecila, ooohhh you are nearly there. Remember parsley tea if you want to speed up AF  !

K, Hope your appt went ok & EC is imminent. When are you taking your pregnyl shot??

Olivia, How is your stimming going? Do you feel like a dart board yet

Fozi, Hope you went ok today for you & FET is looking good? We might have been in the downstairs waiting room with you today. I was with DH, had a huge buggy full of toys & food & a DD that was wrecking the place? It wasn't until I thought I heard Mr PS  say "Ahh Fozi Bear ..." that i realised it might be you 

The clinic certainly seemed calmer today & weren't running as far behind as I expected. We had our baseline & it went well. So 1st stim tonight. We can't believe it as its 2 years to the day we started stimming for our DD. If all goes well then EC would be on the same day!    Just hoping my follies, lining & E2 all decide to behave themselves!

Love to all & lots of  all around.

 Wrightie Cheryl Cole xxxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi H, well so far quote from boots £562.11 (without pregnyl as they don't seem to have that under all the diff names I could find - weird!), will try the others and see. So far saved nearly £1,000 just with boots, crazy how much more would have spent had I not realised could get prescription, so thanks guys! We all need to save every penny right now   

Cheryl Cole   - I thought it could be, I don't normally feel this ravenous all the time - very bad!! Been drinking lots of water and coffee (decaf - been adv to avoud caffeine) to try and avoid eating any of the left over chocs at work from xmas - I'm starting to feel hungry again just thinking about it! Hope af comes soon after finish the primolut, just want to know my dates for next month so can sort out time off from work etc. Want to get this dilapan over with also, giving me nightmares! 
Glad your appt went well. When they show you how to inject, I take it they don't actually give you the 1st one, do they just use saline or something to practice with?

xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

Wrightie- OH MY GOSH!!!! i cant believe it was you! i was sitting upstairs thinking, "someone from FF MUSt be here" and i looked at you but it didn't click!. Yes it was me in the waiting room with you, Dr. Serhal did my scan earlier and as he hardly does them anymore, he put my file somewhere and the nurses couldn't find it for about 25 mins!!! he was soooo sweet and apologetic.
Oh, i feel so bad now, if i had realised it was you, i would have given you a big    ( or at least shaken your hand      )  your DD is absolutely gorgeous.  i am sorry i wasn't very interactive, i was bursting for a wee!!!
There was a really rude woman in the waiting room, who was moany to the receptionists. i think that they all did a great job of getting into work today and from what dr   was telling me about all the EC's and ET's they had to do yesterday,i think they did a grand job.    ( although they do seem to be getting so busy and overrunning on appoinements even on normal days now!  

Nikpix- Please don't worry about the dilapan. the fact that you are not having sedation means that its def going to be less uncomfortable for you.

Helen- i too got really worried waiting for my AF...i took the last dose on a monday and it turned up on the friday whilst i was on the fone telling a nurse i wos worried that it wouldn't come!!   will do an AF dance for you    

Had my scan and bloods today (   said all was fine) going in again on friday and then i think FET is mid next week! eeeeeeek!!!    
Am bloated like a blowfish...... went for lunch with a friend from work (as school was closed today) ate far too much, but it was yummy!!!    

Hope you are all nice and cosy.
      
Fozi


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sounds like lots of us were there today. Much calmer today than yesterday!! After what has seemed an age itsb Pregnyl for me this eve and EC on Thursday - eek! Are you still on Thurs Jo?

Fozi - I think we were there at the same time today! Snow days at school are great!!

Nixpix - the dilapan will be fine. You get to rest on the ward after which really helps. DH popped out for lunch during it too! With the injections they just show you the process and you practice on a soft block, not on yourself.

Cheryl (!!)- good luck for the start of the stimming, how funny that its the same date as with your DD

Helen - it will come! Mine took five days  to arrive if that helps.

Paula - I've been having the same concerns as you. Its good to know they will go through things carefully with us.

Just waiting to hear what time I take the Pregnyl

Love and   to everyone

K xxx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all,

Anybody else feeling like the world's gone mad?! Dunno why I feel like that - I think I'm just feeling a little unorganised at the moment and nervous about EC.

KJP - Yup, pregnyl for me tonight too. I have to be there for 8am on Thurs so I have booked the travelodge up the road for tmrw night. Really glad as more snow is forecast for Weds night/Thurs am. Somehow I think you might be getting a few more eggs than me, but I'll be happy if I get a few. You must be feeling really sore with 17 follies. Are they all big? I had a scan yesterday and some were 19mm which is why I'm triggering tonight rather than tomorrow.

Fozi - Sorry you're so bloated. I saved up all my larger trousers for the next few weeks! How exciting to be having FET next week. Glad the clinic was a bit quieter today.

Wrightie - That's got to be a good sign that you start stimms on the same date as last time. We had EC last time on our 12th anniversary (of when we met - we haven't got round to the wedding bit yet!) and it turned out to be a good thing!

The poor receptionist had a really horrible time yesterday and all appointments were an hour late. Then one woman walked straight in and refused to wait. The receptionist blew her top and I don't blame her!

I'm having EC on Thurs instead of Friday because some of my follies are very large and threatening to burst (please don't!). I think they do ETs at the weekend.

Helen - I was 6 days before full AF arrived. They said it would be between 3 and 10 days.

Nixpix - The dilapan was as simple as having a smear test and not much more uncomfortable. I did have cramps for 4 hours but I got straight up after she put the dilapan in, wondered up the street for 3 hours and only went back for the last hour just in case they were looking for us. They took it out after 4 hours and that was that really. 


It was really disappointing to have lots of empty follies. We had one poor quality embryo which resulted in a BFP. We had a flicker of a heartbeat at 7 weeks but it was no more by 8 weeks -still breaks my heart  . I changed clinics as I wanted more monitoring during stimms and a more calculated dose - let's hope it's done the trick!

If you or anybody else need more drugs or want to pick them up in person Ali's in Shadwell (almost immediately outside the tube station) are reasonably priced - £13.65/vial Menopur

OT1 - Hope the 2WW is passing by for you!

Cecilia -  

Bigfish - Our initial appointment was no longer than 30 mins but we had already done a round of IVF elsewhere (like you) so things were quicker. I would also say get a recent wrigglers test, HIV, hepatitis, chlamydia (both of you) before you start treatment (no need to do it yet) to save some money.

Olivia - How are you getting on?

Paula - I was really concerned about having twins too (because I had surgery to my cervix which makes it weaker). I wanted to have a single blastocyst transfer but in the end we didn't have to make that decision. maybe this is something to consider though.

Better go before I get carried away and forget to do the pregnyl shot!
Wish me luck!

Jo


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey girls,

Sorry girls, just a quick one..

Jo - how exciting, EC on Thurs!! Can I ask what are your E2 levels now? Mine went through the roof (1500 after 5 stimms) but doctors don't decrease the dose. Will talk to the doctor tomorrow. I am really worried now   EC is likely to be delayed... 

Wrightie - glad scan went went well even without parsley   What you described was exactly what I had.. No clots just fresh blood but not much of it. Happy jabbing!

I am feeling fine but didn't have a scan yet - first is tomorrow. I expect my E2 to be over 2000 tomorrow and I am only half way through. Need to find out who is making decisions about my dosage. 

Missed you all, will speak properly tomorrow

Love
Olivia xxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi ladies,

How is everyone today,

Fozi, KJP & Jo - thank you so much for putting my mind at rest, I feel a lot better about the dilapan now. It just sounds so horrible, let's hope I have someone gentle placing it for me! & Jo, so sorry to hear your story, must have been awful, hope you're having a better experience this time round a fingers crossed for a sticky bfp! 
How did your pregnyl inj's go?!

Olivia - how did you appt go today?

Have had quote for under £500 for the drugs, so happy can save some money there as wasn't expecting the extra for the dilapan. 
Last day today of primolut - hope af comes quickly!

Hope everyone's well today. N xx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Jo, KJP - how was your ECs?? Please tell me everything! How painful? How do you feel after that? How many eggs? 

Nikki, Helena - doing AF dance for you!  

Wrightie - my arms are blue from blood tests. Definitely feeling like a dart board! How are you feeling now?

Fozi - good luck with FET next week! 

My news - had my scan, 16 follies (over 10mm), too high E2 and risk of OHSS. They check my blood every day. I hope E2 will slow down soon and have EC next Wednesday.

Olivia xx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

A big   to you all this lovely snowy afternoon!

Olivia - Sorry to hear that you are at risk of OHSS.  I'm sure your E2 numbers will drop soon.  What dosage do they have you on now?  Mind you, I could only dream of 16 follies!  EC next Wednesday - how exciting!

Nikki - great news that you saved so much on your drugs.  Who did you go with in the end?


Hi Jo - how did egg collection go?  Are you sore?  I have been thinking of you today.

Mrs Bear - I bet you are so excited about FET next week.  Sorry you are so bloated though.

OT1 - how are you getting on?  Is the 2WW passing really slowly or are you managing to keep you mind occupied so you don't dwell on it too much?

Cheryl - I really believe in fate and I can't believe you are following the same cycle path as your last success with DD.  It is a good omen!!  

K - are you still on for EC tomorrow.  If so, good luck and best wishes.

As for me, I just want to reiterate the miraculous herbal properties of parsley tea!!  I took my first cup of the delicious brew (yeah right!) Tuesday afternoon and was spotting within half an hour.  I continued drinking the yummy little tincture all day yesterday (had heavy spotting) and am now at Day 1 today.  I went along for my baseline scan and start stimming on Saturday.  HURRAH!  I booked all my appointments in today which has raised stress levels slightly thinking about childcare issues but I am sure I can juggle it.  It feels great to be on the next stage.  Nikki you are right behind me so start slurping that delicious parsley tea!!

Take care all

H
x


----------



## Brie (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello there,

I am a newbie although have been "lurking" on this site for a while.  

I have just started at ACU and wondered if I could join this thread generally.

I had a failed IVF NHS cycle in December at Homerton, Hackney and am now paying privately at ACU.

I am under the "unexplained infertility" label (so frustrating!), I am 36, have been trying for 2.5 years.  Currently waiting for the results of some additional tests done at ACU so we'll see if that sheds any light on things.  I start my next cycle in a few weeks - with a hysteroscopy and D&C at the end of this month prior to starting down regging.


Brie


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for all those reassuring words about the ET, talk about putting the cart before the horse. 

Olivia, you sound as if you are responding really well, too well maybe! I have heard that OHSS is more likely when you have pcos which I have too. At least you have 16 follies, that is a great result. 

What exactly are E2 tests?

Childcare is a nightmare for me too. I often have to bring dd, she went nuts the last time I was scanned. It was a young lady doctor, can't remember her name but she was not too sympathetic although as she has a little one too, I was surprised. 
Choccie buttons all the way now.

The best question for me was when I was having the DET and HyCoSy done and the doctor noticed all the scarring from my 3rd degree tear. He said, "that must have been a nasty tear, was that a bad experience?" What!!!   "It wasn't the best." was my reply. He was very nice though...again cannot remember his name.

Hope all is going well for all of you. Start sniffing tomorrow. Going off now to work out how to use it. It looks complicated..that might just be me though! 

Welcome Brie, I am new too, everyone has been so welcoming.


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Greetings ladies - hope your feet are not too cold again - more snow today  

So...I am confused...but before you say it...yes its coz I am a man  

So...we had an appt at HH to dicuss why our last treatment didnt work. Long story short was told next time round they would up wife dose to 187 Gonal F, use ICSI but still use Antaogonist potocol as its so much easier on the body & has just as good results. Depending on how many embies then take them to blast...and heh presto...baby (ok...the last piece is me talking  ). Last time we had 7 eggs , 1 was immature (like Dad to be  ), only 2 fertlisised, 2 top grade embbies but no cigar  

So, my question is why do the ladies here go through hell of down reg etc on the long protocaol? Please ... I am not being rude ... just with up coming appotitment would like some additional help on why ACU seems to use this..or am I wrong?

Hugs & warmth to you all


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Just a quickie as bit out of it but EC went well today. 18 eggs collected, just need to watch for OHSS now.
off to bed - will do personals tomorrow. Thanks for all your lovely messages
Love k xxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow K - 18 eggies!  That is absolutely FANTASTIC!!  

Hi Bigfish.  I believe that at UCH the protocol you are put on is dependent on your ovarian reserve (the OST test - antral follicle count, FSH and Anti Mullarian Hormone).  Those with a good result are thought to respond better to the long protocol, those (like me!) who are a bit older with average/slightly under average results do a sub-optimal protocol (a long protocol but with less down regulating as some natural hormone is needed to stimulate the ovaries) and those whose ovaries etc are pretty unresponsive and therefore will need all their natural hormones to help stim are put on the antagonist or short protocol.  I'm afraid that is really all I know ...... hope I have got it right!  I am sure one of the other girls is much more knowledgeable.

Paula - happy sniffing!  

Welcome Brie - I too have been slapped with the "unexplained secondary fertility" label.  It is really frustrating but you are at the right place at UCH.  I can't believe the positive results I have seen since lurking around this board!

Cheers

H


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Well spent most of the day chasing my prescription from acu as the original never turned up in the post, so poor dh had to go and wait for over an hr past his lunch break to get a new one! Then had to chase up the pharmacy to make sure they got it quite a few times, been quite an annoying day of chasing people, but it's all sorted now.

Just come back from acupuncture, hoping this will help bring af on. She gave me some of her success stories, always makes me feel better when I hear about others trying over 2 yrs and it finally happens as so far I've felt like i'm never going to get that positive test. Hopefully IVF is going to be the answer!

How's everyone doing today?

Olivia - Thank you for the af dance! Hoping it doesn't take too long, want to get this dilapan over with. Sorry to hear you're at risk of OHSS. Fingers and everything crossed your levels slow and all will be fine for your ET next week. Drink lots of water and get pleanty of rest!

Helen - Hmm... parsley tea - sounds gross! Amazing it worked so quickly for you though. I haven't ruled it out  
I've gone with Healthcare at Home, they were so reasonable, can't believe it! Sheduled delivery for this sat, hopefully the snow will stay away so I can get my drugs intime!

Brie - Hi, welcome to the forum. I'm fairly new here too. Sorry you had a failed IVF cycle, I'm also down as unexplained, it is very frustrating. 

Paula - Good luck with the sniffing - I started on sat and so far have been fine, my nose is a little sore and I'm very tired but really, nothing new   It did look really complicated to me too to put together but a loit of it is packaging!! I've also had 3 failed iui's, this is our 1st cycle.

Bigfish - Hi, I beleive the reasons are as Helen said - it depends on your age and how well you responded to the OST. Hope things are going well so far for you and your Mrs.

KJP - Glad to hear EC went well, 18 eggs is amazing, you must be really pleased with that. Hope you're resting and hope it wasn't too painful.

Jo - hope your EC went well today also.

Off to make some dinner - speak later! 

N xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening Ladies and Gents


My oh my! you have been busy today!  
Brie-    welcome!   i am sorry to hear about your failed cycle. you have come to the right place, we are def a friendly bunch.  

Kjp- 18 eggs? wowzers!!! thats fab! hope that you are not feeling to sore.

Nikpix- sorry you have had such a frustrating day getting hold of your prescription. glad its all sorted.

Bigfish- hello! i am sorry i cannot help you with your query (i sound like a call centre worker!)  but it looks like the other lovely ladies have got it covered. 

Paulaleej- you are on to the next step! hope that the sniffing goes without too much bother.

Helen- not long till you start stimming. that parsley tea sounds great.  lots of people i know have also tried saffron in hot milk.....seems to do the trick aswell, but you dint need that now!  

Olivia- am   that OHSS stays well away and that your EC goes smoothly. 

Going in for my last  (hopefully) scan tomorrow and then i think i will be starting the dreaded gestone injections either Friday or Saturday.  starting to get a bit nervous now. i think because i have experienced a failed cycle, although i am feeling quite positive, there is still a part of me which is petrified of it happening again   . going to go for an acupuncture session tomorrow aswell, so hopefully that will help me relax a bit more.
On a more positive note, my school got a "Good" and "Outstanding" for our ofsted report.  

Lots of...................... love and 
          
Fozi (a.k.a Fozi bear    a.k.a Mrs Bear )


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Good to hear that KJP, what a great result.

As predicted, I messed up the initial sniffing. I managed to insert the pump thing into the bottle with the long protective cap on, so the whole thing spilled over.   What a klutz, can't wait for the challenge of injections. My mum used to be a district nurse and on her night shifts would go round giving IVF injections. You don't hear of that any more.

The sniffing is weird not sure that I am doing it right. Should you feel a head rush? I don't notice anything.


Fozi  Congratulations on your ofsted, that is great. I am a primary teacher. I haven't told anyone at work, makes the appointments tricky. May have to tell the head soon.


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Morning all! 

Sorry been quiet, but have been a right wimp on the menopur & really tired at night so have been trying to take it easy  !

Mrs F Bear, shame I didn't realise it was you until you left the room, good luck for your scan today. I'm in for E2 but am leaving the DD at home after leaving the carnage that was the downstairs waiting room earlier in the week!! Thanks goodness you've missed out on your ofsted - you luckything 

KJP, that is just an awesome no of eggs! Hope you get some good news re no of embies ...

Sorry no other personals as I have to drop off DD to get into town in time for the E2 (which I'm very curious about as i'm suboptimal but even 30mins after 1st jab my ovaries were tingling away... I'm such a ), will catch up later 

Love &  to all

Wrightie  Cheryl Cole xxxx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies and Gent!

Sorry I haven't been on for a while. I've had a serious bout of MS and my immune system is shot and have caught a cold/cough frequent headache thingy..which doesn't help 

I'm constantly in bed or throwing up/nausea symptoms but I've been thinking of you all 

I was in stitches   reading that nurses/Drs read our threads and it made me nervous initially whether they actually know who we are...But on the other hand, I'm not bothered  and if ACU treated us with utmost care and attention then it would be a win-win situation all around, which by the sounds of things, they are doing a great job the majority of the time! But glad that I used an alias name and not my real one  

Wrightie Sorry Cheryl Cole  : All the best hun for E2 test... I can't believe you've reached this far already  Your not a wimp too 

KJP: Excellent news on the eggs 18  Do you have an idea of when ET is? 

Paulaleej:  Your story was funny.... We all have an embarrashing moment when trying drugs the first time whether sniffing or injecting...So you're not alone. I think the best think is realising it and correcting the drug intake instead of continuing    and also making a note that you're glad you're alone when it happened! 

Fozi: Excellent news on the ofsted report and sending positive vibes on starting Gestone injections   

Olivia:   OHSS stays away. As others have suggested, get plenty of rest and drink loads of water 

Helen: Parsley tea sounds yummy  Glad it did the trick all the same and happy you're moving onto the next stage-How exciting!!

Brie: Hello and welcome!! Your stats sounded like mine and I'm sorry for your failed cycle at Homerton. I hope ACU can shed some light on you failed cycle and further treatment 

NikPix: Hello! Sorry to hear about your prescriptions problems and I hope IVF gets you the results you deserve 

Jo: Don't worry about EC... You'll be fine. we'll virtually hold your hand and get you through this stage.. 

OT1: How are you feeling and coping with 2WW? Sending positive vibes    

Cecilab: Sorry to hear about your dilemma about DH's sperm and DS...I cannot offer any advice on this but I hope you can discuss your concerns with Dr S and put your mind at ease 

Bigfish: Last but not least!! I hope you're well..Good news on your consultation appointment for Monday. I understand your concern and Helen has given a good answer...

As for me, in addition to feeling terrible, I'm waiting for my 12 week scan on 2nd March too..feels like the 2WW double times over 

SB xx

Hi to Paula and anyone else I've missed


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone


Secret Broody- hello! sorry that you hav been feeling unwell. hope that you are feeling better soon.  

Wrightie- did you go in today? i am sure i heard them calling out your name,      ?  but then the nurse called me in. hope that the menopur isnt giving you too much of a hard time.  

Paulaeej- i did exactly the same as you with the spray when i used it the first time.... must be a teacher thing !     i did think twice about telling the head about my treatment, but figured it was one stress i could do without (arrangning appoinments etc)  luckily she was absolutely fab!  i am only doing 2 days a week now which se suggested as initially i was going to resign!    she has since left, but the new head worked a the school before, so she is ok about it.  its a tricky decision andi guess you have to go with the one which you are comfortable with. hopefully, you might be surprised at how supportive everyone is.

Helen- were you in the waiting room today? or it might have been another Helen? 


just got back from the clinic.... it was busy as usual. had a scan, but my lining is a bit thin, needs to be at least 8 but its 7 at the mo    so have been given patches to stick on mysel and increase the dose of the progynova. got to go back on monday................ hopefully it will be better by then     and then i think ET will now be the monday after. ooo err! 

gotta dash for my acupuncture appointment.
hope everyone is well.

    
Fozi


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello Mrs Bear

No that wasn't me in the waiting room.  There seems to be an influx of Helen's (or should I say "Codename H's") at ACU at the moment.  There were 3 of us in the small downstairs waiting room the other day.  Made me laugh when the nurse called Helen and we all stood up!!

Sorry to hear your lining is a bit thin.  I am sure your acupuncture has helped hugely.  Very exciting about ET being the Monday after next.

H
x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Evening Sweeties,

KJP - congrats with 18 eggs! Can I ask what was your 2 level prior to EC? How many follies did they see on the last scan? Good luck with the phone call about little embies, is it tomorrow?     

Secret B - sorry to hear you are unwell. Keep yourself warm and drink a lot of Vit C + Zinc  

Fozi -    for your lining to get thick and juicy   ET is so soon!

Jo - how are you?

Paula - Happy sniffing! I had headaches after each dose until stimms but not too bad   E2 tests are blood tests to check your hormone level that ovaries/follies produce. Some of us with PCOS have to do this test every day - they check that hormone level doesn't go too high.. Well, mine did  

Cheryl/Wrightie - how was your E2 today? Is it your STI 4 today? Good luck hun   almost there

Helen - Did you get your AF? When is your baseline scan? Answering your question - i was on 2 ampules, on 1.5 now.

Brie - welcome! ACU will look after you, you are in the right place!  

My follies are growing, E2 is still rising and I am trying to come down and relax about it. Scan on Sunday -hope to hear that I am close to EC. Did anybody have E2 over 10,000? I think I will get there by Monday!

Olivia xxxx


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi there
I've not mailed here before but I went to UCH yesterday to see Dr Serhal and the news was pretty sad...he thinks the surgery to remove my ectopics has damaged my ovaries and hence, very little chance of IVF success fourth time round...suggested egg donation - anyone got any views? We are going to do an ovarian stimulation test anyway to see what it shows - just so confused x


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello ladies .... 

Its blinking  !!! I contemplated having a hot water bottle down my jeans but wondered if I'd look too freaky   

Hey Mrs Bear, you probably heard my name called about 5 times. I am the biggest   of the day. I arrived on time & they told me it was one hours wait so I popped over the road for a sarnie & then made myself comfortable when I got back. After 1 1/4 hrs I asked how much longer I'd have to wait. They said they'd called my name 5 times & thought i'd gone home, they even left a message on my mobile (which I broke yesterday) so I had to wait about another 20mins for my 5 second appt! I could only have been gone for 10mins. I almost cried  .What an  . Note to self if ever leaving he waiting room always tell them on reception even if they are running an hr late!!!

Good you are doing acupuncture, I'm sure that will really help with your lining & they seem to be able to give you time until you are ready before FET. Are you doing hot water bottles too?

Secret B, sounds like the msickness has really taken it out of you. Really take it easy & keep your feet up eat whatever you can!!

Paula, Enjoy your sniffing. Sometimes I had a good strong sniff where it went into my head (a bit like too much wasabi on sushi) but not all the time. Have you turned to  yet ??

Olivia, Wow big E2 levels!! Good luck for your scan & sounds like EC is just round the corner for you!

Mr & Mrs Bigfish, good luck for monday, let us know how you get on. Your questions sounded way above me & the answers Helen gave sounded very knowledgeable & clever 

Codename H, How are you getting on honey? Are you stimming today or tomorrow??

Since starting this post (about 2 hrs ago) I've had a call about my dosage. Its not great news I've got to go from 4 vials straight away to 6. I feel a little bit despondent as I wasn't a poor responder 2 years ago & had no probs. i really thought they would say I was responding really well as my ovaries have been feeling really bruised. Would love to hear any suggestions for what I can do to improve my E2 levels. Dreading monday now for scan & bloods as when I started asking questions the nurse said to wait & see what happens then. I feel quite shocked as I really wasn't expecting that. 

Hey Bunjy & welcome  I have a close friend who has a gorgeous DS through a donor egg. I don't know a huge amount what she went through as I met her when she was PG. I know it involves alot of counseling & a lot of inner & relationship strength but I've also seen the results & its magcial.

Brie, Hiya & welcome hope you hava a good time on here with us girlies. Everyone is really supportive

Anyway love to all & bags of  sorry for not doing loads of personals

 Wrightie Chezza Cole xxxxxxxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Doing OK here - clinic phoned yesterday and today and I have 14 embies which are coming along nicely. Prob looking at ET on Tuesday. Drinking loads of water as dreading OHSS.

Cheryl! - your appointment sounded chaotic. I'm afraid I am a novice at all this so not sure what to advise about raising levels. 

Fozi - how are things going? When do you think ET will be now?

Jo - thanks for your message. Was your call OK?

Olivia - my levels were 13,000 just before EC and they identified 17 follies on the scan. You are so nearly there!

Secret B - are you feeling any better? Sounds like you have been quite rough. Lots of pampering is the order of the day! Ginger biscuits are great for MS

Paula - Hi. How is the sniffing going? I also made the error when opening the bottle (another teacher too!!). I never really noticed anything with the sniffing.

Nixpix - how are things going?

OT1 - need some tips for the 2WW!! How are you passing the time? have you gone to work?

Bigfish - fingers crossed for Monday. Really hope the consultation goes well and that you get all your questions answered.

Helen - how are things? Have you had your first scan? Sorry I have fallen a bnit behind with the personals!

Welcome Brie and Bunjy

Have a good day - sorry if I have missed anyone!!
Love K xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies and Gent.

Bunjy- Welcome to the thread. so sorry to hear about your ectopics   . i am afraid that i cant help you with your question, but can say that the ACU (and Paul Serhal    )  is def the right place! 

Wrightie- i am so glad that i am not going mad! i did hear your name    . what a pain to have waited for so long for justa quick appointment.......... i would def tell the receptionists if you are leaving, i even tel them if i am popping to the loo (they prob think i am   )  i am sorry that they have had to increase your dosage.    i felt exactly the same yestrday when they told me i need to increase mine, (and i only had my 1st fresh cycle, where the lining was 10 in september 08!   ) we just have to have faith in the clinic in that they want the ET/FET's to go the best they can.
Acupuncture was really good, and she suggested using a hot water bottle too, to increase blood flow. this is such a relief as i thought i had read somewhere that we arent supposed to.

Kjp- 14 embies!   corrr blimey    thats fantastic. wishingyou all the best for your ET and hope OHSS stays well away.

Olivia- hope that you are doing ok and that your scan goes well on Monday............ might see you there.

I am Getting a bit headachey due to the increased progynova and this new patch thing. it's making a bit of a mark on my bottom    going t have to get a steel brush to get it off!    

Enjoy your weekend everyone............ Might see quite a few of you on Monday...... maybe we should wear something so we can recognise each other?? and before you suggest it................ i am not dessing up as Fozi bear!!!!    i mean something small!  

     
Fozi


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy Saturday!

Just a quick post today - I am too upset at the moment  . Just got a call from  the clinic - my E2 levels doubled again and I am off medication today.. I guess I may "crash" and my cycle may get cancelled? Or just delayed..   Dr said we should see tomorrow what's going on with follies. Just hot bottle and aspirin for me tonight.

KJP - congrats with 14 lovely ones and thanks for the info. Couple more questions - did your E2 go up after Pregnyl injection or stayed the same until EC? And did you feel anything/was awake during EC? What time could you go home? Who did your EC? Sorry... 

Wrightie - so sorry to hear about 4 to 6 jump. I spoke with doctors about it after my first bloods and they said that usually ovaries are very slow in the beginning but start reacting too well later on. They may get you back to 4 on Monday. 

Fozi - like the idea about Monday FF meeting  Will tell you tomorrow if they want me to come on Monday   Hope your lining is building up nicely

Will write to everyone tomorrow.. DH is making hot chocolate to cheer me up. Bless him 

Olivia xxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Olivia,

Sorry to hear your news - keep   . E2 info was not given again after pregnyl so can't help there I'm afraid.
You are totally out of it for the EC(thank goodness). Dr Saab did mine which I was really pleased about. It was a couple of hours after the procedure that I was ready to go home but I was a bit wobbly on the way home. I apparently asked my husband four times if he had had lunch!
Thank goodness for hot chocolate - I was so pleased when my acupuncturist said it was a good drink for us to be having!!
Have blown bubbles - let us know what happens
Lots of love and  
K xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Olivia   

So sorry that your E2 levels are high and that you are off medication for the time being. its a horrible feeling, "not knowing" whats going to happen.  sending you lots of       and    that you get some good news tomorrow.
please keep us updated and hope that you can get a chance to relax a little.

  
Fozi

P.s i am being very thick   but please could someone explain the whole "E2 levels" thing to me? what does it mean?....thanks


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Evening  !!

Fozi, I am so with you on the E2 levels. Can your follies & lining grow and E2 be really high or low? What does it do does it mature your eggs   I have NO idea. I will ask on monday & add to my list of questions!

Poor you on the headaches & patchy  thing. I read some stuff last night in Zita West about growing your lining. I will check but I think there was a mention of Vit E as well.

Olivia, Sorry you are coasting honey. I'm sure they are doing it to keep it all under control for you & so you get lots & lots of lovely eggs. You must feel very anxious for getting this far. I'm sending you lots & lots of    .

K, Wicked no of embies honey. That is just brilliant.  that they all do well over the next few days & you get some beauties safely returned to you

I had no idea about hot chocolate!!! I have been banning myself from it & was so  I couldn't resist. I've also been sneaking some lovely scrummy chocolate. I can't help it  

I'm loving the idea about a monday FF meet. You'll recognise me by my skinny legs, killer heels & long and luscious main of hair   

We did our 6 vials last night & today I've been walking like a cowboy  , having difficulty bending down & lifting things. So my ovaries are upto something I just hope my E2 has woken up  If not Olivia can I have some of your spare   

Enjoy your sat night

 Wrighty Chezza Cole xxxxxxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for your support Sweeties!

Wrightie, please take 10 eggs and about 5000 of E2 from me tonight? Please??  
I am walking like a penguin now. And snow/ice outside doesn't help..

Ok, E2 levels info from internet:

"E2 is a Estradiol level,  Day 3 - 25-75 pg/ml Levels on the lower end tend to be better for stimulating. Abnormally high levels on day 3 may indicate existence of a functional cyst or diminished ovarian reserve. 

There are no charts showing E2 levels during stimulation since there is a wide variation depending on how many follicles are being produced and their size. Most doctors will consider any increase in E2 a positive sign, but others use a formula of either 100 pg/ml after 4 days of stims, or a doubling in E2 from the level taken on cycle day 3. 

The levels should be 200-600 per mature (18 mm) follicle. These levels are sometimes lower in overweight women"

By the way your follies produce estradiol, so there is a close correlation between no of follies and your E2 level.

Our clinic would consider E2 levels dangerous if close to 20,000. Most important thing is that your levels are rising EVERY DAY. If E2 goes down - cycle can be cancelled - they call it "a crash". That's why they would rather over-stimulate you then under stimulate. If you crash - there is no way back. So too little is bad, too much is bad. The best scenario we all should be hoping for is steady increase...

Not sure about lining and E2 levels but they give you estrogen to make it thicker - so I guess higher E2 will give you the thicker lining?

    to us all girls..    

Olivia xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

What do you think of your clinic?​
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174973.msg2798346;topicseen#msg2798346


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

So much to catch up on!

Olivia - I know it's impossible but try not to panic about over-responding. My FF was treated at ACU and coasted from day 8 onwards and now has twins! Remember, the clinic will do their very best for you.

Wrightie - Sorry you're not responding as well as you hoped. I was also disappointed to go up to 6 vials but it worked out fine. If it's any help to you by E2 levels were about 350 day 4, 1000 day 6, 3000 day 8 and 6000 day 10 resulting in 7 mature eggs (and 2 immature) which I'm very happy with.

KJP - Hope your embies are doing well. All I remember while waking up was DP telling me 3 times that the sweets he'd bought were Jelly Babies not beans and getting angry with me for getting in wrong all the time! I pigged out a bit after EC and went for a sticky toffee pudding to make up for all the lost sugar in the last few weeks!

Fozi - good luck for your appointment tomorrow and I hope your lining is thickening. Mine was only 7 at EC but they said it was OK  

Bunjy - Hi. So sorry to hear about what you've been through. I know several people whose dreams have come true using donor eggs. If you decide this is the route for you i wish you all the best.

OT1 - How are you doing on your 2WW - hope you haven't tortured yourself too much! When is test date?

Helen - Hope your first stimming injection went well   

Brie - Welcome to the thread. I'm with you on the frustration of unexplained. Unfortunately some of us will never find an answer but ignore those stupid people who just tell you you need to relax!

Nixpix and Paula - Hope the sniffing goes well. Usually I couldn't taste anything or know that I'd done in right - you just have to assume it has gone somewhere!

Well, KJP and I were at the ACU together for our ECs on Thursday!. I had 7 mature eggs (plus 2 immature) so no empty follicles this time   Currently have 5 embies dividing in the lab (one was a late starter) and   they all go on to blasts for Tuesday    .

Jo


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hiya Jo!

Good to hear from you.  5 embies is fab! here's    that they all go to super blastocysts!  

Olivia- thanks for the info on E2, am SLIGHTLY more clearer about it all now.  

Cheryl cowgirl- sorry that the med is making you feel out of sorts.........   that it kicks the E2 into gear.


am off for scan tomorrow, hopefully my lining will be getting nice and thick ......... a bit like my bottom    i hope that they are not running late as i have to get back to school and i start stressing when that happens.......  

    to all
Fozi


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all!

Well, af arrived in all it's glory this morning  This is the 1st time in a very long time I haven't felt gutted the it's arrived, very strange to actually want it for a change! Only came a day later than in my natural cycles previously so pleased with that. Thought I'd be waiting ages.
I'll be there too at some point on mon for scan and injection instructions - love the idea of secret identities - how funny!!   All my meds arrived, had to clear a whole shelf in a kitchen cupboard for it all!!

Secret B - Hi, sorry to hear you've been so unwell, hope you're starting to feel a little better. Got all my meds fine, thought more would need to go in the fridge but was just the pregnyl, arrived lovely and cold so was happy with their service.

Fozi - How are you? Hope the progynova increase does the trick and your acupuncture went well. I also read that you should use a hot water bottle before EC. Good luck for you scan, I know what you mean about the waiting. Decided to take a half day tomorrow, by the time I'm done, won't be any point in going back to work. I'll pop to the shops and gets hubby's valebtines card whilst I have the chance! What do you teach?

Bunjy - so sorry to hear your news, it must be so hard to come to terms with. I'm sure you'll manage to talk it through and make the right decision for you both. Hope you're ok.

Cheryl Cole!! - Sorry to hear your dose has had to go up again, when do you have your next blood to see what's happening?

KJP - 14 embies, that's brill news   You must be so excited! I'm fine thanks, I haven't really had any side effects from the sniffing, hope I'm doing it right! I'm am really tired, but that could be hubby snoring+++ every night - doing my head in! How have you been feeling after EC? are you hopefully going to have blastocyst transfer? 

Olivia - Sorry to hear about your levels, I really hope your treatment doesn't get cancelled. This is only my 1st cycle so I don't understand anything about all this yet, I'm sure in a couple of weeks I'll be a pro though! Will be    tings get back on track for you.

J&S - So pleased to hear your EC also went well and you have some lovely embies dividing. Fingers and everything crossed for you for ET this week.

H - how's the injecting going?! I'm due to start on tues I think.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend, might run into some of you tomorrow!! 

N xx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Its sunday night .... boooooo .... end of the weekend 

Jo, great news about 5 lovely embies  & going to blasto so they must all be lovely and strong ....   next few days go well & you have a good ET.

Olivia, Thanks honey for giving me your spare   & explaining E2, I'm almost there but still a bit  about it all!!! Hope your penguin walk is going ok ? What did the clinic say to you today about your follies ??

Fozi, Good luck for your scan tomorrow & try not too stress too much about getting back to school. Guess you won't be wearing the bear outfit then   I'll be sitting right next to the reception desk & not leaving it so I don't miss my name being called (oh & walking like a cowboy still!!!   )

Nikpix, Good luck for your baseline tomorrow, how exciting !!!   maybe see you in the waiting room !

I've been really bad & started eating sugar again. Hope I haven't made things worse  I'm my own worst enemy sometimes.

 I've only got 14 menopurs left & am getting through them very quickly at 6 a go!! Does anyone know the best way of getting them very quickly. I'll need them for weds if dosage stays the same & cycle continues. Can I just go to Boots & get them ??

Good luck to all for tomorrow & hope there is lots of  around for us all.

 Wrightie Cowgirl Chezza xxxx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Wrightie - Boots should have them but are a little over £18 each. If you are in London go to Rigcharm in Shadwell (turn left as you come out of tube station) - price is £13.65 a vial which is not bad when you need them quickly.

Jo


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow - such a lot happening!

Mr and Mrs Bigfish - I really hope your appointment went well today. How did you get on?

Wrightie sorry Cheryl- So sorry that you are teed off with having to up the stimming . I really think I am going to be on the full amount as well as they have already started me on 5 and I haven't even felt a strange grumble yet! When I did my superovulation IUI I could feel the menopur working from day 1. Ho hum - it doesn't really matter - we will just have to look for quality (like Jo!) rather than quantity!   Also, I am with you re the sugar thing. I don't know whether it is a way of relieving stress but my cravings are getting stronger every day. Look on the bright side, better to have the odd Mars bar than to guzzle a couple of bottles of wine!

Jo - 5 going to blast .... now that is impressive! You have definitely gone for quality. I am  for your 5 day transfer on Tuesday.

Fozi,  for a nice, thick juicy lining today at your scan.

Nikki - I am chuffed that af started for you and today is your baseline scan. We are really very close as I have only been stimming for a few days (today is day 3). How did you get on today?

Olivia - I've got to thank you for your brilliant explanation of E2. I was about to ask the same question as I have my bloods tomorrow and really didn't know what I was looking for. Are you still coasting?

Secret B - I am really sorry that you are feeling so rough. From what I remember when I was expecting DS, it all began to get better at about 14 weeks so hopefully not long to go.

K - hope your embies are doing really well.

Bunjy - I was really feeling for you when I read your news but your are not at the end of the line yet.

Sorry to anyone I have forgotten. As you have probably gathered above, I am on day 3 of stims and in the clinic tomorrow for my first E2 bloods. I do think they are going to up the meds to the full 6, but I thought they would probably have to do that anyway so I am feeling ok about it.

Take Care

H
x


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Lots going on - will do lots of personals when doing my bed rest over the next few days! In tomorrow for blastocyst transfer - see you there Jo? Can't believe its this stage now. Have acu in the morning which hoping will be of some help!!

Will message again tomorrow

Hope all the various appointments went well today - was there a FF gathering in the waiting room??!

Lots of love
Kjp xxxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening Ladies and Gent

kjp- blastocyst transfer tomorrow? oh my gosh! thats so exciting! hope everything goes super smoothly for you.    

Jo- will you be going in tomorrow too?  the best of luck to you too  

What a day!!!! started off badly ..........got on the tube in morning, but a passenger collapsed and they had to call the emergency services! poor guy. we all had to get off the train and there were about 7 policeman and 4 ambulance crew.......... felt awful for the poor man. hope he is ok.
got to school late, had no breakfast and then was on duty and breaktime so nothing to eat then either apart form a progynova tablet!! ugh!
Got to clinic and saw Wrightie!!!    it was so funny, we couldn't stop laughing at first, but it was really lovely to put a face to a name!
Scan was much better,  lining is now on 8.2.............. going to keep going on the med and patches.  was there for a total of 2HOURS!!!!! and had yet to see a nurse    had to get back to work....... so they offered to ask the nurse call me, and she did, which was nice of her.  it turns out that she lives NEXT DOOR to me!!!! ( if she reads this, then my cover is well and truly blown!!!   )
so all in all, had no breakfast or lunch today..... am now starving!  
Going back on Wednesday for a run down of the FET schedule which will be on Monday afternoon EEEEEKK!!! just praying that my little frosties survive the thaw      

hope everyone is well  
please excuse my rambling....... its the hunger!!    
     
Fozi


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Evening ladies & gent

KJP, can't believe its blasto transfer for you tomorrow. you lucky lucky thing.  they get lovely & sticky honey and make sure you do all that "welcome onboard the mothership" visualisation stuff.

Fozi, So lovely to meet you!!! I can't believe you were sitting next to me & I hadn't noticed the bear suit. I'm such an  !!! Poor you waiting there sooooo long & having nothing to eat. (I went to Yo Sushi at the brunswick centre yummmmy). Which nurse is your neighbour ?? Your cover is sooooo blown, but if you have any queries you don't need to go far!!! Did you see Trudi's hair today ?? She looked stunning (don't know if you read this or not Trudi ). Great news on your lining & FET on monday!!! Yippeeeee !!!!! We're in weds so maybe bump into you again...

Mr & Mrs Bigfish, how did you get on today? Hope you liked our lovely clinic??

Codename H, Try not to worry about your E2. I've spent all weekend worrying & was really nervous about my scans today but I think the 6 vials really works if you need it. My E2 was non existent on friday but I've had the call tonight & its almost gone back up to the levels it was 2 years ago. So go with the flow & try not to stress like me  although I know its hard not too!!

Nikki, How was your baseline?? Hope you didn't wait for 2hrs too ?

I had an interesting visit this morning with 2 scans as they couldn't find my left ovary!!! I knew it was there last week for my baseline & I could certainly feel it as its very tender. Wondered if I dropped on the way to the clinic or left it on the train, as all both scanners could was some fluff & fog!! Dr Saab finally found it after doing a special digging thing with the wand & pushing down on my tummy maneuver  . I think with a bit of squinting & imagination 7 in total follies were found, which I was really worried about until Trudi told me it was only 2 less than last time. So we are def going for quality too!!!

I'm sure the odd mars bar will help us all...  

Hey to Secret, Bunjy, Olivia, OT1 (thank you) & every one else I've forgotten & big  to all ....

 Wrightie Cheryl Cole xxxx

ps thanks jo for the tips on getting emergency menopur. I called Fazeley & finally spoke to Ali (for the 1st time) who was just lovely. I'm getting the menopur on time & he is going to resend out some pregnyl hopefully at the right temperature too. So I'm very happy & will only deal with Ali from now on.


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all!

Well, had my scan today - all looks good, no cysts or anything so beginning all the scary stuff now! Saw the nurse and got my schedule and needles etc to start inj's.
Got my dilapan booked in for weds am - soooooo not looking forward to it, but then there was a lady who came in today whilst I was there who had returned to have hers removed and she looked fine. Fingers crossed I'm ok with it too. Then blood test sat. Start injecting weds. I have a question I forgot to ask the nurse - should you inject at the same time every night? I know she said after 7pm, but say one night dh is home later than the night before's inj and I don't fancy trying it myself, does that matter? 

I start on 3 menopur a day, and have to keep sniffing the buserelin. (BTW has anyone discarded theirs after a week? Seems wrong to waste it when I have half a bottle left but don't want to be silly if it means it's not going to be as effective).

I was trying to work out if any of you were there when I was, but didn't recognise any names!

H - how have you been feeling on the inj's? We are very close aren't we, maybe we'll end up having ec on same day!! My estimated date is tues 24th unless anything changes. Hope the dose they've put you on does the trick. I'm also craving sugar, but I've had this since I started sniffing. Does that mean it'll get worse on the inj's?!!  Good excuse for a big bar of dairy milk  

KJP - LOADS and LOADS of luck for your et tomorrow - so exciting! Hope it all goes well and will be   and thinking of you.

Fozi - wow, you've had an eventful day haven't you! How funny one of the nurses lives next door to you! I think it's safe to say your cover is definitely blown   Hope you've managed to make up for not eating now? I had to have an early lunch to get up for my scan on time so by the time I got home I'd not eaten for about 8 hrs - was so hungry and headachey - have made up for it with a big stir fry and a piece of cake  
I'll also be   for you that your frosties survive and your et goes well next week!

Chezza cole! - Luckily I didn't have to wait quite as long as 2 hrs, but they were running late for my scan then had to wait to see the nurse, I was there for about an hr and a half in total I think - dh had to leg it back to work before people started asking him questions as to where he'd been! Glad your scan went well in the end and you didn't actually manage to leave your left ovary on the tube - that wouldn't be much help   and glad you've managed to sort your menopur out in time. 

Bigfish - how did your appt go today? Hope it went well.

Off to bed now, to spend the night worrying about the damn dilapan again no doubt! Catch up with you all tomorrow!!

N xx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Good evening,

Nikki - congrats with baseline scan, glad there is no delay with Tx. Try not to worry about dilapan, do you listen to your hypnotherapy CD? I think Wrightie suggested to buy "IVF Companion" CD and this thing is really big help to relax - I worry all the time and don't know what would I do without this CD.
Also i asked the nurse the same question about stimms - you should do it anytime between 7pm and 11pm.

Fozi - OMG, a lot is going on! Excellent news about lining and FET next Monday! Lots of   

Jo and KJP - how did your blasts ETs go? Did you both go for 2 embies? I am so excited for you    

Helen - how did your blood test go today? 

Wrightie - good news on follies, glad all ok and you are happier.   you follies will continue to grow nicely.. 

My news - a lot had happened in 2 days. My E2 behaved themselves on Sunday and Dr Saab decided to go ahead with Pregnyl on Sunday. I had a nightmare yesterday at work to get a day off today (for EC) as originally I booked it for tomorrow. Anyway, I had EC today!!! And De Saab did amazing job. I am ok and had 17 eggs. Will see tomorrow how many will fertilise, I hope for a few  Now there is a big risk of OHSS and I am drinking 3L of fluids a day. KJP - did your OHSS symptoms ever showed up? Did you feel any mild form of it? 

Wish me luck for tomorrow ladies.. Off to bed now, will speak tomorrow

Olivia xxx


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ladies.....hope you are all well...and I am now an "offical member" of ACU (well my wife is...and I have a small but important part to play ) 

Was odd sat in the waiting room (and pretty average that is) thinking who is who - especially when one of you tried to wreck the water machine

Anyway - very impressed with consultant. Hes conducted loads more tests - Karyotype, TFT, Thyroid, ANA, Bacterial & so the list goes on. More tests once AF arrives (that really made me laugh when I found out what is stands for ), then more drugs for wife than an 18 year old student has (well it seems that way compared with SP we had last time). All very positive & really feel I am in expert hands - seems like all the little bits they do extra will add up to one really big differene 

Now...I really want to go through the "best wishes thing" you all do - but its all a little tricky for this dumbo of a bloke to remember who is doing what..

Nikpix - great news sounds like you are now on the road - so good luck

Wrigtie - 7 Follis sounds greaybut loosing an overy doesnt  

Fozi - sorry going to have to pass - dont think I am qualified to disucss linnings yet - thats the advance course that I dont want to go on but loads of luck

KJP - Hope transfer was ok...fingers crossed for you all 

Helenp01 - Looks like you too are well down the road...hope lots of eggs for you

Secret Broody - Hope you are feeling a little better

Sorry if I have anything wrong with the above & sorry if I have missed anyone - and remember I am still very much a novice with all this


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Evening all!

Mr Bigfish - congratulations for joining us all officially!  I'm really pleased that it went well for you today.  They really are very thorough at ACU.

Olivia - 17 eggies ........ CONGRATS!  I am delighted that everything worked out well in the in end and will keep everything crossed for a great outcome over the next couple of days.

Nikki - yep the sugar cravings have got worse since injecting!  I am just giving up ignoring them!!

Cheryl - excellent news about your 7 follies and even better news about your found "missing" ovary.  I also have a "missing" ovary.  My right one has been "missing" ever since my c-section with DS!  Dr Saab is the expert at finding stray internal organs but it does make me worry that there will be problems at EC.  Saying that, I am sure they are used to dealing with all sorts of sly, misplaced ovaries!!

Mrs Bear - Monday pm for FET ................ how exciting especially as you are coming to the end of this stage.

K - hope you transfer went well today and that you have your feet up.

Well today was pretty hectic in the clinic with the usual 40 minute wait to have bloods taken.  Although my results were as expected, I was pretty disappointed to be told to up the menopur to 6 vials.  My E2 was 263 (day 3 of stims).  Wrightie or anyone else, can you remember what yours were?  Anyway, keep your fingers crossed that my numbers increase pretty drastically over the next few days.  Wrightie, I would be delighted with 7 follies!

I have been feeling a bit tetchy with the drugs the last couple of days and DH is certainly getting 20 lashes of the tongue at the mo.  My poor acupuncturist got a bit of a finger wagging as well when she couldn't fit me in exactly when I wanted.  I've officially become a drug crazed witch!

Cheers me dears (and Mr BIGFISH!)

H
x


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Evening all!

I'm desperate to find out how our PUPO (thats pregnant until proven otherwise, mr Bigfish ) ladies are ?? Have been  ing for good ET's with extra sticky embies...

Olivia, 17 lovely eggies. That is fantastic, I hope you feel very proud of yourself!!  Good luck for the call tomorrow morning,    for lots of  ing happening in the ACU tonight between your eggies & your DH swimmers    

Codename H, I now feel more confident about the 6 dosage & I'm sure you will respond well too. Your E2 levels were much higher than mine on day 3. Mine were 189 (when 2 years ago they were 507 & 182 was my starting point   ) but after 3 days on 6 vials they went up to 1616 (vs 1781 2 yrs ago). So I'm sure you will respond really well too. Yep I feel a bit worried about EC & my missing ovary too. I've just worked out why I feel so tender & they can't see anything, I have severe endometriosis & of course all that extra tissue will be responding to the menopur like my lining so its thickening up nicely & hiding everything. I don't remember it being a problem last time so as long as we remember not to leave our ovaries at home at EC I'm sure we'll be ok 

Mr Bigfish, Congrats on joining us & really pleased you were impressed at your appointment. Hope it works out really well for you & Mrs Big Fish sounds like you will be having lots of very hi-tech tests going on to. Please let us know how you get on with them .... 

Mrs Bear, How are you doing honey ?? How is your  feeling ?? Almost there now. Are you in tomorrow? I'm going in early with DH so might start to get a better idea of when EC might be. Originally the plan was monday (same as your FET) but I think we may go on a few extra days.

N, Maybe see you in the waiting room tomorrow too unless you go straight downstairs. Can't remember are you having sedation ?? Good luck, haven't had a dialapan but all the ladies seem to have survived so far if that is any help for you  & then you are on your way to stimming heaven &   yippeee !

Am actually looking forward to the appt tomorrow & am giving my left ovary a big talking to in advance as my DH will be there & I don't want any funny stuff going on . Am hoping they'll be happy with my progress & that my follies are growing nicely & E2 is continuing to increase.

Love to all, huge amounts of  to all

 Wrightie Cheryl Cole xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=177729.msg2805151#msg2805151


----------

